# Guardians Virtual Queue/Boarding Group



## lovethattink

This thread is a work in progress please help me fill in what I've missed or correct any changes. If anyone has screen shots of the process, please post them.

The purpose of this thread is about how to get a Boarding Group for Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind. This is basically the same thread that was posted for RotR when that attraction used a Virtual Queue.

*As of this posting, Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind is the only attraction using the purchased Individual Lightning Lane reservations and Virtual Queue option.  The intent of this thread is to discuss the Virtual Queue option.*

*No Spoilers

This is a NO SPOILER thread - any post hinting at an attraction spoiler may be removed or edited at the discretion of Theme Parks Attractions & Strategies Board Moderators.*

Even simple descriptions of locations and processes are considered spoilers - many spoiler threads are available for discussing the ride if so inclined.

*Basic Acronym List
VQ - Virtual Queue
BG - Boarding Group
$ILL - Individual Lightning Lane
EEH - Extended Evening Hours

The only way to ride this attraction is by having either a BG or an $ILL. You may hold both an $ILL AND and a BG. *

Using a BG is free of charge.
Using an $ILL has a fee per person.

*There is NO standby entry.*

*Steps to get a BG:*
*-At 6am, 12pm, or* *5pm you can choose who will be in your BG from MDE
-The 2 most popular methods of getting a BG
  1. Tap the 3 lines in MDE
  2. Choose Virtual Queue
  3. Choose your party
  4. A couple minutes before 7am, 1pm, or 6pm tap the refresh button at the bottom of the page repeatedly. It will change to join at exactly 7am, 1pm, or ?.
  5. Click Join
OR
  4. Use Time.gov on a separate device and at 6:59:59 or 12:59:59, or 5:59:59 and click the button at the bottom
  5. Follow any prompts.*


You may only get a BG on a day you have a Park Reservation for Epcot or during EEH. Or see exception.
(Please note, if you have a park reservation for a park other than Epcot the day of EEH, you need to tap into the first park at some point before entering Epcot assuming you have a hopper or AP. You cannot have a non-hopper ticket with a park reservation for MK, Studios, or AK and go to Epcot EEH.
Exception: 
And if it is still available after 2:00, those who park hop from another park can get it. -thank you @subtchr for sharing your experience with this!


At 7am, you do not have to be in Epcot.
At 1pm, you would have had to tap into Epcot beforehand. But you don't have to physically be in Epcot at 1pm as long as you tapped into the park earlier.

You may only hold one BG at either 7am or 1pm. However, you can have one of those BG AND at EEH BG!

Having a BG does not guarantee you'll get to ride. 

The notification you receive will show your return window, it gives you an hour. However, to date, no one has reported being turned away for showing up late for a BG.

A few people have reported issues (using the same account, and one getting logged out) and others have had no problems with multiple people in your MDE friends and family group trying for a BG at the same time.

You need to be quick. BG fill up within a second or two. Though some days it has been longer. People ask if it's better to use WiFi or data? Whichever is fastest for your device is what you will want to use.

What if the attraction breaks down? The following is an account from @ocdb8r1 
If you use the virtual queue and are evacuated from the line or the ride during a breakdown, you are given a multi-purpose ILL (like the old special Fastpass+ they would hand out for the same reasons). This is good for you to return to Guardians at any time it reopens during the day OR can be used on most other attractions with a LL in Epcot. Had this happen a couple of weeks ago and forgot to screenshot the ride options, but it included anything I could think even possibly useful (Frozen and Remy).


----------



## lovethattink

Hold for future use


----------



## Dug720

lovethattink said:


> You may only get a BG on a day you have a Park Reservation for Epcot or during EEH.
> (Please note, if you have a park reservation for a park other than Epcot the day of EEH, you need to tap into the first park at some point before entering Epcot.)


 *With a hopper or AP if your starting park is not Epcot. You can't have a non-hopper ticket with a park reservation for MK, Studios, or AK and go to Epcot EEH.


----------



## lovethattink

Dug720 said:


> *With a hopper or AP if your starting park is not Epcot. You can't have a non-hopper ticket with a park reservation for MK, Studios, or AK and go to Epcot EEH.


Ah! Yes! Thank you.


----------



## Dug720

lovethattink said:


> Ah! Yes! Thank you.



You're welcome! I've seen some confusion about the EEH where some people didn't understand they had to be able to hop - that they couldn't do another park on a single-park ticket and show up at the gate with their Deluxe Hotel reservation and think that will get them in for EEH.


----------



## lovethattink

Dug720 said:


> You're welcome! I've seen some confusion about the EEH where some people didn't understand they had to be able to hop - that they couldn't do another park on a single-park ticket and show up at the gate with their Deluxe Hotel reservation and think that will get them in for EEH.


Do you know what time they can make their BG? Is it 6pm? I wasn’t sure so listed it with just a red question mark.


----------



## CarolynFH

lovethattink said:


> Do you know what time they can make their BG? Is it 6pm? I wasn’t sure so listed it with just a red question mark.


Yes, 6 PM is the VQ drop time for DEEH.


----------



## Dug720

lovethattink said:


> Do you know what time they can make their BG? Is it 6pm? I wasn’t sure so listed it with just a red question mark.


What @CarolynFH said.


----------



## subtchr

lovethattink said:


> *You may only get a BG on a day you have a Park Reservation for Epcot* or during EEH.
> 
> 
> Having a BG does not guarantee you'll get to ride.
> 
> The notification you receive will show your return window, it gives you an hour. However, to date, no one has reported being turned away for showing up late for a BG.
> 
> A few people have reported issues (using the same account, and one getting logged out) and others have had no problems with multiple people in your MDE friends and family group trying for a BG at the same time.
> 
> You need to be quick.* BG fill up within a second or two.* Though some days it has been longer. People ask if it's better to use WiFi or data? Whichever is fastest for your device is what you will want to use.



There is an exception to the first red bolded line, and is related to the second.

The 7:00 BG drop does fill in seconds. The 1:00 drop generally does not. It pretty much always lasts minutes, and some days significantly more. And if it is still available after 2:00, those who park hop from another park can get it. 

I was there 6/11, and had a park reservation for Animal Kingdom. I hopped to Epcot at 2:00, and BGs were still available. That day, they were available until 2:53. The next day, according to thrill-data, it was 3:41. 

It isn't something anyone should count on, of course, because it doesn't happen every day. But the 1:00 drop is always much easier than the 7:00 one.


----------



## lovethattink

subtchr said:


> There is an exception to the first red bolded line, and is related to the second.
> 
> The 7:00 BG drop does fill in seconds. The 1:00 drop generally does not. It pretty much always lasts minutes, and some days significantly more. And if it is still available after 2:00, those who park hop from another park can get it.
> 
> I was there 6/11, and had a park reservation for Animal Kingdom. I hopped to Epcot at 2:00, and BGs were still available. That day, they were available until 2:53. The next day, according to thrill-data, it was 3:41.
> 
> It isn't something anyone should count on, of course, because it doesn't happen every day. But the 1:00 drop is always much easier than the 7:00 one.


That’s so good to know, thank you! I will edit my post soon.


----------



## NJlauren

The 7am boarding group is for on-site and offsite correct?


----------



## lovethattink

NJlauren said:


> The 7am boarding group is for on-site and offsite correct?


With Epcot reservations, correct.


----------



## magicfan1985

My wife and I will be going to Epcot with a family member. We are annual pass holders whereas the family member just bought a ticket for the day. 

We have made park reservations but they are separate since she just has a ticket for a day. Will I still be able to add her to our party for the virtual queue the morning of? She is listed under my family and friends in the Disney app

Thanks in advance


----------



## gharter

As long as she is listed under family and friends, you should be able to


----------



## Mrs.AMC

magicfan1985 said:


> My wife and I will be going to Epcot with a family member. We are annual pass holders whereas the family member just bought a ticket for the day.
> 
> We have made park reservations but they are separate since she just has a ticket for a day. Will I still be able to add her to our party for the virtual queue the morning of? She is listed under my family and friends in the Disney app
> 
> Thanks in advance


I was able to join a boarding group using members from my friends and family list with mixture of AP and ticketed guests without issue.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

How does a boarding group work at WDW?


----------



## lovethattink

BuckeyeBama said:


> How does a boarding group work at WDW?


Once you make one as explained how in the first post, and if you were successful, you can track how soon your group might be called by looking at your virtual queues in MDE. My BG was called an hour BEFORE expected! Some people have reported it taking longer. 

If you have your MDE notifications turned on, you should get a message when your BG is called.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

lovethattink said:


> Once you make one as explained how in the first post, and if you were successful, you can track how soon your group might be called by looking at your virtual queues in MDE. My BG was called an hour BEFORE expected! Some people have reported it taking longer.
> 
> If you have your MDE notifications turned on, you should get a message when your BG is called.


So, once your BG is called you have to make your way over to the ride and get in line? How long would you then have to wait in line to ride?


----------



## lovethattink

BuckeyeBama said:


> So, once your BG is called you have to make your way over to the ride and get in line? How long would you then have to wait in line to ride?


It varies based on how many $ILL are sold since they get priority. My family waited about 20 minutes to get into the preshow. 

The queue is interesting. Lots to see, especially for your first time in queue.


----------



## KristinU

Is the 1pm drop the only one you need to have already tapped in for?   We have hoppers and went to DHS this morning with our Park Pass for today.    We have plans to go to Epcot tonight for Extended Evening Hours.  I'm reading that we won't have to be tapped into Epcot for the 6pm drop, but can anyone confirm?   If we do have to be in the park, we'll go over,  if not we'll wait a bit closer to close to go in.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Yes, only 1PM


KristinU said:


> Is the 1pm drop the only one you need to have already tapped in for?   We have hoppers and went to DHS this morning with our Park Pass for today.    We have plans to go to Epcot tonight for Extended Evening Hours.  I'm reading that we won't have to be tapped into Epcot for the 6pm drop, but can anyone confirm?   If we do have to be in the park, we'll go over,  if not we'll wait a bit closer to close to go in.


----------



## state08

Just got BG7 and a Remy G+ for 8:30. We’ll bring arriving around 8:30 via IG and doing Remy 1st and wanted to get breakfast in France. I’m concerned about making it to our BG7 after that. Should we skip the breakfast?


----------



## scrappinginontario

state08 said:


> Just got BG7 and a Remy G+ for 8:30. We’ll bring arriving around 8:30 via IG and doing Remy 1st and wanted to get breakfast in France. I’m concerned about making it to our BG7 after that. Should we skip the breakfast?


You can show up anytime after your BG has been called.  You will be allowed to ride.

Enjoy Remy and your breakfast!


----------



## MickeyT

Another 1pm question. We will be enjoying Stormalong Bay on our EPCOT day. Was wondering does everyone that wants to ride have to be tapped in or can I just go over and tap in before 1pm and try for all our BG’s? We all have EPCOT park reservation.


----------



## CJK

MickeyT said:


> Another 1pm question. We will be enjoying Stormalong Bay on our EPCOT day. Was wondering does everyone that wants to ride have to be tapped in or can I just go over and tap in before 1pm and try for all our BG’s? We all have EPCOT park reservation.


Unfortunately every family member must tap into the park. You can all turn around and leave though. You don't have to be in the park to book. You just have to have tapped in before 1pm.


----------



## MickeyT

CJK said:


> Unfortunately every family member must tap into the park. You can all turn around and leave though. You don't have to be in the park to book. You just have to have tapped in before 1pm.


Thank you CJK!


----------



## TheDailyMoo

Just asking for confirmation…just got a boarding return at 12:15 which is toward the middle of lunch…do I really have an hour after that to safely tap in?


----------



## lovethattink

TheDailyMoo said:


> Just asking for confirmation…just got a boarding return at 12:15 which is toward the middle of lunch…do I really have an hour after that to safely tap in?


Most likely you’ll be called before 12:15. I was called an hour earlier both times I rode. But it depends on how many $ILL
are purchased since they get priority.

To date, nobody has reported they were turned away for showing up late. The notification will say you have an hour.


----------



## TheDailyMoo

lovethattink said:


> Most likely you’ll be called before 12:15. I was called an hour earlier both times I rode. But it depends on how many $ILL
> are purchased since they get priority.
> 
> To date, nobody has reported they were turned away for showing up late. The notification will say you have an hour.


So far my boarding group is 2 hours earlier now and the estimated time keeps going down. Not even in the park yet so now I need to get moving lol. At least it won’t interfere with lunch thanks for the info


----------



## rdspeece

Mrs.AMC said:


> Yes, only 1PM


Thank you, wondering the same!


----------



## mgarbowski

I got BG 14 this morning at 7am, and it said expected call time in 140 minutes, ie 9:20.  At 7:30 My Day said my boarding was expected at 9:48.

My BG was called at 8:10am. Members of my party were still in the shower.  Official park open was not until 8:30.  I don't see how they called 14 BGs in 10 minutes during the early 30 minutes.  Am I correct in understanding that if we show up in the next hour or so, say by 10am, we have no guarantee but still a decent chance of being allowed to ride even though our window closed at 9:10?

Thanks.


----------



## lovethattink

mgarbowski said:


> I got BG 14 this morning at 7am, and it said expected call time in 140 minutes, ie 9:20.  At 7:30 My Day said my boarding was expected at 9:48.
> 
> My BG was called at 8:10am. Members of my party were still in the shower.  Official park open was not until 8:30.  I don't see how they called 14 BGs in 10 minutes during the early 30 minutes.  Am I correct in understanding that if we show up in the next hour or so, say by 10am, we have no guarantee but still a decent chance of being allowed to ride even though our window closed at 9:10?
> 
> Thanks.


To date, no one has reported being turned away when reporting late. I will be in the same boat as you. My BG said 12:15 approximate call time. Right now it says 45 min as approximate time. I’ll be a couple hours late. We’re still at home. DS sleeping. No one’s ready yet.


----------



## TheDailyMoo

mgarbowski said:


> I got BG 14 this morning at 7am, and it said expected call time in 140 minutes, ie 9:20.  At 7:30 My Day said my boarding was expected at 9:48.
> 
> My BG was called at 8:10am. Members of my party were still in the shower.  Official park open was not until 8:30.  I don't see how they called 14 BGs in 10 minutes during the early 30 minutes.  Am I correct in understanding that if we show up in the next hour or so, say by 10am, we have no guarantee but still a decent chance of being allowed to ride even though our window closed at 9:10?
> 
> Thanks.


I too am already called and we’re still getting ready for our 10am breakfast ADR so yeah kinda hoping it works out too. I will say though that the queue at this hour will be a lot shorter than when we all do the same thing and decide to go later than our call time. But it is what it is.


----------



## mgarbowski

Got in almost 40 minutes after window closed. No issues. Touch point turned green.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

mgarbowski said:


> I got BG 14 this morning at 7am, and it said expected call time in 140 minutes, ie 9:20.  At 7:30 My Day said my boarding was expected at 9:48.
> 
> My BG was called at 8:10am. Members of my party were still in the shower.  Official park open was not until 8:30.  I don't see how they called 14 BGs in 10 minutes during the early 30 minutes.  Am I correct in understanding that if we show up in the next hour or so, say by 10am, we have no guarantee but still a decent chance of being allowed to ride even though our window closed at 9:10?
> 
> Thanks.


I think they’ve been opening the ride before park opening fairly consistently. Not sure it’s been at a set time or just sometime prior to official opening. Which Disney tends to do across all parks and always has. We were on Remy early entry this morning and had an early BG for Guardians. Got on it right after Remy and was pretty much a straight walk through the queue and right on the ride. If anyone else had been on at that point they’d been through, the load point was empty. We got to pick any row.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

TheDailyMoo said:


> I too am already called and we’re still getting ready for our 10am breakfast ADR so yeah kinda hoping it works out too. I will say though that the queue at this hour will be a lot shorter than when we all do the same thing and decide to go later than our call time. But it is what it is.


Even if they did start cracking down on return times they’ll never penalize someone for having a conflicting ADR. So you’d be fine no matter what. They realize no one can control return times and ADR times overlapping. If the CM at the tap points were not able to help the blue umbrellas would.


----------



## TheDailyMoo

Mrs.AMC said:


> Even if they did start cracking down on return times they’ll never penalize someone for having a conflicting ADR. So you’d be fine no matter what. They realize no one can control return times and ADR times overlapping. If the CM at the tap points were not able to help the blue umbrellas would.


Yes and the only “penalty” I see is that it’s not a walk on anymore but instead anywhere from a 15-30 minute wait which really isn’t anything crazy considering it’s a small world can be that long too!


----------



## Racer X

So just to confirm please - for Gog VQ you can arrive any time after being called?  (i mean within reason what is the limit)

For a G+ LL return time, what is the time frame you can arrive?  ie how many minutes before and after.

Also - how do u "tap-in"?  Do you have to open the app and do something first?

TIA


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Racer X said:


> So just to confirm please - for Gog VQ you can arrive any time after being called?  (i mean within reason what is the limit)
> 
> For a G+ LL return time, what is the time frame you can arrive?  ie how many minutes before and after.
> 
> Also - how do u "tap-in"?  Do you have to open the app and do something first?
> 
> TIA


You don’t do anything in the app. You tap in to the ride using the touch point at the ride with your phone magic bands or ticket

VQ can go in any time after being called. Any time before closing

LL is like FP. You have just the hour window with the 5/15 grace period


----------



## TheDailyMoo

The virtual queue was just over 500 minutes. That’s I sane


----------



## Mrs.AMC

TheDailyMoo said:


> The virtual queue was just over 500 minutes. That’s I sane


huh


----------



## catsinawindow

How fast has the 7am virtual queue been going recently?  Is it like RoTR used to be where you'd have to watch videos and practice to maybe get a spot, or is it a bit more relaxed?  If we're ready to try and get a BG at 7am exactly, but otherwise don't do anything special are we likely to get one?  We'll be at Epcot next Friday (7/15).


----------



## Mrs.AMC

catsinawindow said:


> How fast has the 7am virtual queue been going recently?  Is it like RoTR used to be where you'd have to watch videos and practice to maybe get a spot, or is it a bit more relaxed?  If we're ready to try and get a BG at 7am exactly, but otherwise don't do anything special are we likely to get one?  We'll be at Epcot next Friday (7/15).


I got one this morning but not sure how long they lasted. As long as I use time.gov and refresh at 6:59:59 I get one every time


----------



## Baby Groot

TheDailyMoo said:


> The virtual queue was just over 500 minutes. That’s I sane



It is a *virtual* queue—not like it’s really costing you any time.  For a month-old and deservedly popular attraction that seems reasonable to me.  A 300+ minute actual wait for Test Track, not unheard of during Christmas week just a few years ago, is more “insane”.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Baby Groot said:


> It is a *virtual* queue—not like it’s really costing you any time.  For a month-old and deservedly popular attraction that seems reasonable to me.  A 300+ minute actual wait for Test Track, not unheard of during Christmas week just a few years ago, is more “insane”.


I do not believe for a single second the wait was 500 min. I am here at the park. It’s not been 500 min. It’s not even hit 50 min often. Maybe if it went down and did a reset. That takes 60 min. That’s why I said huh?


----------



## Baby Groot

Mrs.AMC said:


> I do not believe for a single second the wait was 500 min. I am here at the park. It’s not been 500 min. It’s not been 50 min That’s why I said huh?


The app will say shortly after entering the queue that there is an estimated XXX wait, meaning until your boarding group is called.  It said something like 400 minutes for me last week right after 1:00.  It has nothing to do with the in-person wait once there.  Hopefully that answered your “huh”.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Baby Groot said:


> The app will say shortly after entering the queue that there is an estimated XXX wait, meaning until your boarding group is called.  It said something like 400 minutes for me last week right after 1:00.  It has nothing to do with the in-person wait once there.  Hopefully that answered your “huh”.


Ah. Ok. Yes.  That does make way more sense. Not the wait in line. For some reason I took the comment from the person I quoted as the wait in the VQ line was 500 min once you got in line. 

They do way over estimate how long it will be till the boarding group is called


----------



## DavidF

Two weeks ago I got a boarding group at the 1pm opening.  At that time, the estimated return time listed worked out to about 9:30pm.  My group got called about 7:45pm and I spent about 30 minutes in the actual queue.


----------



## cliveywolves

Has anyone recently managed to secure VQ for GOG Epcot on the 7am slot if your on a Disney resort? Does it give you an actual ride time or estimate on time just trying to work a plan for tomorrow morning ? Thanks


----------



## ocdb8r1

I'll add two items I think should be in the sticky:

1) you may buy an ILL for this attraction even if you have had a boarding group on the same day (I think this is largely known, but useful to be in the wiki;

2) If you use the virtual queue and are evacuated from the line or the ride during a breakdown, you are given a multi-purpose ILL (like the old special Fastpass+ they would hand out for the same reasons).  This is good for you to return to Guardians at any time it reopens during the day OR can be used on most other attractions with a LL in Epcot.  Had this happen a couple of weeks ago and forgot to screenshot the ride options, but it included anything I could think even possibly useful (Frozen and Remy).


----------



## JodyK

I'd say this thread has the most up to date info. The park isn't open at 7AM so everyone is trying from their resort, it just gives you an estimate but it seems to be moving more quickly then the estimates. Most people have also been allowed in after their boarding group window if you miss it but of course YMMV.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-hard-is-it-to-get-in-the-virtual-queue-for-guardians.3886489/


----------



## lovethattink

ocdb8r1 said:


> I'll add two items I think should be in the sticky:
> 
> 1) you may buy an ILL for this attraction even if you have had a boarding group on the same day (I think this is largely known, but useful to be in the wiki;
> 
> 2) If you use the virtual queue and are evacuated from the line or the ride during a breakdown, you are given a multi-purpose ILL (like the old special Fastpass+ they would hand out for the same reasons).  This is good for you to return to Guardians at any time it reopens during the day OR can be used on most other attractions with a LL in Epcot.  Had this happen a couple of weeks ago and forgot to screenshot the ride options, but it included anything I could think even possibly useful (Frozen and Remy).


Thank you so much!! Added!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

cliveywolves said:


> Has anyone recently managed to secure VQ for GOG Epcot on the 7am slot if your on a Disney resort? Does it give you an actual ride time or estimate on time just trying to work a plan for tomorrow morning ? Thanks


Everyone secures their time at 7AM from a Disney resort. The park isn’t open at 7AM
It does not give you a ride time, only an estimate on how long till your return time will be
It is almost certainly off, often by quite a bit.


----------



## lovethattink

cliveywolves said:


> Has anyone recently managed to secure VQ for GOG Epcot on the 7am slot if your on a Disney resort? Does it give you an actual ride time or estimate on time just trying to work a plan for tomorrow morning ? Thanks


----------



## Mrs.AMC

lovethattink said:


> View attachment 682099


Just a friendly reminder that is going to almost certainly be sooner than 12:15
I think they offer up worse case scenario return times
I got group  34 yesterday. It was called at 9:00ish


----------



## lovethattink

Mrs.AMC said:


> Just a friendly reminder that is going to almost certainly be sooner than 12:15
> I think they offer up worse case scenario return times
> I got group  34 yesterday. It was called at 9:00ish


Yes, I was called around 11am. And the two other times we rode, we were called 2 hours ahead of time.


----------



## RamblinWreck

catsinawindow said:


> How fast has the 7am virtual queue been going recently?  Is it like RoTR used to be where you'd have to watch videos and practice to maybe get a spot, or is it a bit more relaxed?  If we're ready to try and get a BG at 7am exactly, but otherwise don't do anything special are we likely to get one?  We'll be at Epcot next Friday (7/15).


It's been softening significantly as of late at the 7 AM slot.

At first, it was extremely difficult to grab a spot at 7 AM even if you were prepared to hit the button right at 7 AM. Many times it was gone in less than 3 seconds.

That's softened to more like 10 seconds at the worst, multiple minutes at best.


However, the 1 PM window is very easy to get a slot in. So easy that you can usually do it even if you don't have an EPCOT reservation, and you just park hop over there at 2 PM.


----------



## catsinawindow

RamblinWreck said:


> It's been softening significantly as of late at the 7 AM slot.
> 
> At first, it was extremely difficult to grab a spot at 7 AM even if you were prepared to hit the button right at 7 AM. Many times it was gone in less than 3 seconds.
> 
> That's softened to more like 10 seconds at the worst, multiple minutes at best.
> 
> 
> However, the 1 PM window is very easy to get a slot in. So easy that you can usually do it even if you don't have an EPCOT reservation, and you just park hop over there at 2 PM.


Thanks, I'm glad to hear this!  We only one have day at Epcot and GotG is a "must do" for DH and DS so fingers crossed we get it at 7am!  Our backup plan is to pay for the ILL$ if we don't, just so we don't risk not being able to ride it!


----------



## RamblinWreck

catsinawindow said:


> Thanks, I'm glad to hear this!  We only one have day at Epcot and GotG is a "must do" for DH and DS so fingers crossed we get it at 7am!  Our backup plan is to pay for the ILL$ if we don't, just so we don't risk not being able to ride it!


I was there just last week, and I rode on it 3 times. I only had an EPCOT reservation for one of the days where I got on it!

My VQ's on the other 2 days were secured at 2 PM one day, and nearly 6:30 PM the other day (it was a pretty rainy day and definitely an outlier).

It's totally worth getting on, but you shouldn't have too much trouble finding a way to do it that works for you! I actually kind of prefer the park hopping method because if you book an EPCOT reservation with the intention of riding Cosmic Rewind, miss the 7 AM drop, then you are relying on the 1 PM drop and now you're spending ALL DAY at EPCOT. I like EPCOT and all, but I don't want to be there from morning until night!


----------



## JodyK

Currently 2:45 PM EST 7/6 virtual queue still available and no more ILL$ definitely some interesting trends.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Are we still seeing that you can return ANYTIME AFTER your BG is called?

And am I understanding correctly that I do NOT have to be IN Epcot to get a 1pm drop?


----------



## JodyK

Seems to still be the case you can return anytime after. 

You do have to have scanned into Epcot at some point to get in the 1PM VQ. So it is possible to arrive after 2PM (park hopping) and join the VQ after you enter the park if it is still available which it has been at least for some time the last few days. I believe you could also join if you had been in Epcot in the morning and had left but would return.


----------



## RamblinWreck

JodyK said:


> Seems to still be the case you can return anytime after.
> 
> You do have to have scanned into Epcot at some point to get in the 1PM VQ. So it is possible to arrive after 2PM (park hopping) and join the VQ after you enter the park if it is still available which it has been at least for some time the last few days. I believe you could also join if you had been in Epcot in the morning and had left but would return.


I can confirm, you don’t have to be in Epcot currently to join the queue for the 1 PM drop, but you did have to be in the park at some point.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

So how in the hell do you book a lightning lane. Genie plus and try to get a VQ at the same time at 7am. I want to sleep. Now I gotta get up at 6:30 everyday of my vacation

Hate this crap honestly


----------



## Mrs.AMC

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So how in the hell do you book a lightning lane. Genie plus and try to get a VQ at the same time at 7am. I want to sleep. Now I gotta get up at 6:30 everyday of my vacation
> 
> Hate this crap honestly


You gotta get up early yes. That is the big draw back
But no reason to book anything at the same time
Buy Genie if wanted anything from 12am on
Book your VQ at 7 am 
Then buy your $LL time slot


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Mrs.AMC said:


> You gotta get up early yes. That is the big draw back
> But no reason to book anything at the same time
> Buy Genie if wanted anything from 12am on
> Book your VQ at 7 am
> Then buy your $LL time slot


VQ sells out faster then LL? If I decide to. Gee I miss fast pass


----------



## Mrs.AMC

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> VQ sells out faster then LL? If I decide to. Gee I miss fast pass


Much
$LL lasts several hours. 
Early morning VQ seconds to minutes most days
1:00 can last much longer
As I get used to it, outside cost, dare I say I like the system more. It’s close to maxpass which I loved


----------



## lovethattink

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> VQ sells out faster then LL? If I decide to. Gee I miss fast pass


I’ve had really good luck at getting 1pm VQ, 100% actually. My 7pm has been 2 successes out of 3 tries.


----------



## CarolynFH

Most likely due to rain, just after we tapped into Epcot around 4 PM we were able to get VQ 185. Initially estimated time 8:52 PM, actually called at 7:17. Awesome ride!


----------



## OKWFan88

Got boarding group 15 this morning. Had the app queued up and made sure I was signed in about five min till seven. Then refreshed at 659am. I used wifi and was at Old Key West. The other person on my reservation got a lightening lane for it as well. Our group got called at 810am while we were rope dropping soarin. Made our way over to Guardians and all I have to say it was awesome. Loved it. Our lightening lane was for 845am so by the time we were done with the first ride, it was time for lightening lane so we went on again. Probably wouldn’t go in back to back as it was intense but probably my favorite ride now.


----------



## iexaltu

Any ideas on how long virtual queues will be used for this ride? We are targeting November and hoping we won't have to wake up super early. Also not sure if it is best to go to Epcot on a Monday for the Extended hours or pick another week day.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

iexaltu said:


> Any ideas on how long virtual queues will be used for this ride? We are targeting November and hoping we won't have to wake up super early. Also not sure if it is best to go to Epcot on a Monday for the Extended hours or pick another week day.


Honestly, if you plan to use Genie+ for anything you'll have to get up at 7:00 any way. So not sure there's avoiding getting up early at Disney these days. VQ or not. Between ILL, VQ, Genie+, 7:00 is almost a must pretty much every day


----------



## CarolynFH

iexaltu said:


> Any ideas on how long virtual queues will be used for this ride? We are targeting November and hoping we won't have to wake up super early. Also not sure if it is best to go to Epcot on a Monday for the Extended hours or pick another week day.


If you’re eligible for Deluxe Evening Extended Hours, take advantage of them! It seems to be reasonably easy to get a GotG VQ at the special 6 PM drop, and you don’t have to have entered Epcot by then, you just have to have valid entry (ticket plus Epcot reservation, or hopping privileges if going to another park earlier).


----------



## iexaltu

CarolynFH said:


> If you’re eligible for Deluxe Evening Extended Hours, take advantage of them! It seems to be reasonably easy to get a GotG VQ at the special 6 PM drop, and you don’t have to have entered Epcot by then, you just have to have valid entry (ticket plus Epcot reservation, or hopping privileges if going to another park earlier).


Thank you. We will go on a Monday then. I wasn’t sure if everyone else who qualifies for the extra hours would also be there and hence increase the “crowds” and hinder our ability to get on the ride.


----------



## CarolynFH

iexaltu said:


> Thank you. We will go on a Monday then. I wasn’t sure if everyone else who qualifies for the extra hours would also be there and hence increase the “crowds” and hinder our ability to get on the ride.


We were there last night, and while there were a good number of people, it wasn’t anywhere near as crowded during DEEH as it had been on Sunday evening during normal hours. And it wasn’t unusually crowded during regular hours last night, either.  It’s a great benefit to staying at a Deluxe resort!


----------



## Paflyers

Does anyone know the limit on people in your planning party when trying for the Board Group? I know that when I was making my park passes it would not allow me more than 10 people. I have a group of 20, some are kids that will not be going on the ride, so about 15 people. Will I need to separate my people or do you think it will allow me to try and grab a boarding pass for all 15 people at once?


----------



## Mamiamjo

I see it being reported that with the VQ, you can enter after your BG is called. If we are arriving that day around 12:00 noon, does it make any sense to try for a VQ at 7:00 and if we get a BG, try to ride way late? (especially since we may not be able to scan into the park before the 1:00 drop)


----------



## CJK

Mamiamjo said:


> I see it being reported that with the VQ, you can enter after your BG is called. If we are arriving that day around 12:00 noon, does it make any sense to try for a VQ at 7:00 and if we get a BG, try to ride way late? (especially since we may not be able to scan into the park before the 1:00 drop)


Yes, for sure! There are zero reports of people being turned away for arriving hours after their VQ was called.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Mamiamjo said:


> I see it being reported that with the VQ, you can enter after your BG is called. If we are arriving that day around 12:00 noon, does it make any sense to try for a VQ at 7:00 and if we get a BG, try to ride way late? (especially since we may not be able to scan into the park before the 1:00 drop)


Sure
On July 4 I got up and got us on the VQ at 7am. Found out later that DH was feeling bad that morning so he didn’t join DGD and I in the park till evening fireworks. We got BG9, called it about 8:45am
When he joined about us 8:30 pm she used his band and his BG turn in his place. 
They didn’t say a word when she entered 
Just need to make it before closing


----------



## Mamiamjo

Another VQ question. Looking at the MDE App, Tip Board, at 1:15 shows under Guardians of the Galaxy VQ 493 Minute Total Wait. Does that mean there is VQ available?


----------



## Baby Groot

Mamiamjo said:


> Another VQ question. Looking at the MDE App, Tip Board, at 1:15 shows under Guardians of the Galaxy VQ 493 Minute Total Wait. Does that mean there is VQ available?


Yes.


----------



## wiihoo888

My son got a BG this morning, but it is not showing up in the app. Group, boarding time estimation…all of it. Does this happen sometimes? Told him to plead his case with the guest experience team


----------



## Mrs.AMC

wiihoo888 said:


> My son got a BG this morning, but it is not showing up in the app. Group, boarding time estimation…all of it. Does this happen sometimes? Told him to plead his case with the guest experience team


I'd never say never because well, it's MDE and if it doesn't glitch at some point than the world might stop spinning but I've never not had my BG show up
Did he try the usual sign out, back in, yada yada?
I would say for sure go to the blue umbrella and have them check his magic band, see if it shows up when they scan.
Does he recall his number? That would help some if he had any idea of what his number is


----------



## wiihoo888

Mrs.AMC said:


> I'd never say never because well, it's MDE and if it doesn't glitch at some point than the world might stop spinning but I've never not had my BG show up
> Did he try the usual sign out, back in, yada yada?
> I would say for sure go to the blue umbrella and have them check his magic band, see if it shows up when they scan.
> Does he recall his number? That would help some if he had any idea of what his number is


He does. He actually got the boarding group number and expected wait time. His girlfriend told him to screenshot it and, of course, that meant that he wouldn’t Hoping he has no troubles getting on today. And thanks!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

wiihoo888 said:


> He does. He actually got the boarding group number and expected wait time. His girlfriend told him to screenshot it and, of course, that meant that he wouldn’t Hoping he has no troubles getting on today. And thanks!


Good luck to them. They are typically very helpful. Try and report back how it goes for him, if you can. In case others have that happen to them. This is something that hasn't come up here, thank goodness. Doesn't seem to happen often. And who knows, it may well show up for him at some point. 

I assume his girlfriend tried on hers too? And yours, if he happens to be on your MDE list?


----------



## mars315

Mrs.AMC said:


> I got one this morning but not sure how long they lasted. As long as I use time.gov and refresh at 6:59:59 I get one every time


I hate to be dense but, does this mean you are watching the time on time.gov, and separately have the boarding group page open.  Then when time.gov says 6:59:59 I would refresh the boarding group page?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

mars315 said:


> I hate to be dense but, does this mean you are watching the time on time.gov, and separately have the boarding group page open.  Then when time.gov says 6:59:59 I would refresh the boarding group page?


Your not dense because you got it exactly correct


----------



## Sunelis

Mrs.AMC said:


> Your not dense because you got it exactly correct





mars315 said:


> I hate to be dense but, does this mean you are watching the time on time.gov, and separately have the boarding group page open.  Then when time.gov says 6:59:59 I would refresh the boarding group page?


But usually people have time.gov on another device as to not lose precious miliseconds switching back to the BG page.


----------



## wiihoo888

Mrs.AMC said:


> Good luck to them. They are typically very helpful. Try and report back how it goes for him, if you can. In case others have that happen to them. This is something that hasn't come up here, thank goodness. Doesn't seem to happen often. And who knows, it may well show up for him at some point.
> 
> I assume his girlfriend tried on hers too? And yours, if he happens to be on your MDE list?


They were not able to get their original boarding group back. It seems it would have been different had he had that screenshot. However, he was able to snag a group from the 1:00 queue group quite easily (yay!). A story with a happy ending! Thanks for your help


----------



## Mle8308

I just looked at the MDE app (it's 2:06pm on 7/15) and the VQ for Guardians is still open!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Sunelis said:


> But usually people have time.gov on another device as to not lose precious miliseconds switching back to the BG page.


True. When I saw separately, I assumed it as separately on another device. Good to point that out as it is important. Thank you


----------



## Mrs.AMC

wiihoo888 said:


> They were not able to get their original boarding group back. It seems it would have been different had he had that screenshot. However, he was able to snag a group from the 1:00 queue group quite easily (yay!). A story with a happy ending! Thanks for your help


Bummer but glad it worked out in the end


----------



## Frozen2014

Silly question...and sorry if this has been answered but I haven't read through all 5 pages.
It is now 2:46pm and it shows virtual queue is still open with a time of 403 minutes.  If I'm doing the math right, that brings up to 9:30pm....but Epcot is only open until 9pm.  

Do they keep the ride open longer than the park?  Or this queue is pretty much useless (unless they somehow get ahead)?


----------



## CarolynFH

Frozen2014 said:


> Silly question...and sorry if this has been answered but I haven't read through all 5 pages.
> It is now 2:46pm and it shows virtual queue is still open with a time of 403 minutes.  If I'm doing the math right, that brings up to 9:30pm....but Epcot is only open until 9pm.
> 
> Do they keep the ride open longer than the park?  Or this queue is pretty much useless (unless they somehow get ahead)?


They wouldn’t have the VQ open if they had reached their capacity for the day. The GotG VQ is well known for having the estimated time to be called move up an hour or more from the initial estimate. Go for it!


----------



## Mle8308

CarolynFH said:


> They wouldn’t have the VQ open if they had reached their capacity for the day. The GotG VQ is well known for having the estimated time to be called move up an hour or more from the initial estimate. Go for it!


Crazy - it's still available for today, at 4pm! Good sign for my upcoming trip. Hope it doesn't go to standby in the next month!


----------



## CarolynFH

Mle8308 said:


> Crazy - it's still available for today, at 4pm! Good sign for my upcoming trip. Hope it doesn't go to standby in the next month!


Last Monday DH and I didn’t even enter Epcot until 4 PM (on a somewhat rainy afternoon) and got the VQ at 4:05, sitting on a bench just inside the tapstile!


----------



## POLY1985

Heading over to the parks for the weekend. I have Epcot reserved for Friday night but we won't be arriving until around 5:00PM. Is there any point in trying for a 7:00AM and hoping it's a late boarding group? Probably not, but I'm wondering if anyone else had this situation.


----------



## CarolynFH

POLY1985 said:


> Heading over to the parks for the weekend. I have Epcot reserved for Friday night but we won't be arriving until around 5:00PM. Is there any point in trying for a 7:00AM and hoping it's a late boarding group? Probably not, but I'm wondering if anyone else had this situation.


Thus far, there have been no reports of people being denied boarding when showing up even several hours late for a GotG VQ.  So go for it at 7:00 AM, and if you miss out and have internet connection at 1:00, try again!


----------



## lmmantini

Sunelis said:


> But usually people have time.gov on another device as to not lose precious miliseconds switching back to the BG page.


I had this same question!


----------



## wdw&sonny

Please help!!!
We are staying offsite:
EP on Sep 14 w/ 9 AM opening.

  Do I have this correct?
7:00 AM:  Try for BG for GotG.
7:01 AM:  Get G+, book first G+ experience (Remy).
9:00 AM:  Can buy ILL for GotG.

Is that the best strategy to ride 'everything'?
Thanks.


----------



## lovethattink

wdw&sonny said:


> Please help!!!
> We are staying offsite:
> EP on Sep 14 w/ 9 AM opening.
> 
> Do I have this correct?
> 7:00 AM:  Try for BG for GotG.
> 7:01 AM:  Get G+, book first G+ experience (Remy).
> 9:00 AM:  Can buy ILL for GotG.
> 
> Is that the best strategy to ride 'everything'?
> Thanks.


You can try for 7am BG. If you don’t get it, you can try again at 1pm. Lots of people have better luck at 1. 

I have an AP and go often and haven’t paid for G+ or $ILL so others would be better able to answer that part of your question.


----------



## Tom_E_D

wdw&sonny said:


> Please help!!!
> We are staying offsite:
> EP on Sep 14 w/ 9 AM opening.
> 
> Do I have this correct?
> 7:00 AM:  Try for BG for GotG.
> 7:01 AM:  Get G+, book first G+ experience (Remy).
> 9:00 AM:  Can buy ILL for GotG.
> 
> Is that the best strategy to ride 'everything'?
> Thanks.


Whether Remy is still a Genie+ experience in September is unknown. It was moved from ILL to G+ through August 7. Whether it returns to ILL on August 8, or if the date is extended, has not been announced. You are correct about the rest. At 7:00, try for the VQ for Guardians, then immediately after, book your top priority G+. At park open, you can buy your ILL(s).


----------



## JodyK

CarolynFH said:


> Thus far, there have been no reports of people being denied boarding when showing up even several hours late for a GotG VQ.  So go for it at 7:00 AM, and if you miss out and have internet connection at 1:00, try again!



I think you still need to be in the park to join the 1PM VQ so I would definitely be trying for the 7AM VQ since a 5PM arrival may be on the outskirts of what is available once you enter the park. We had a similar situation on travel day and were an hour late for our VQ it showed green and just let us in not even the blue you need to explain something.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

JodyK said:


> I think you still need to be in the park to join the 1PM VQ so I would definitely be trying for the 7AM VQ since a 5PM arrival may be on the outskirts of what is available once you enter the park. We had a similar situation on travel day and were an hour late for our VQ it showed green and just let us in not even the blue you need to explain something.


Not still in the park just have to have been in the park.


----------



## JodyK

Thanks! I should have said still need to have been in the park. If you aren't arriving to the park till 5PM if you miss the 7AM VQ the next chance you'll have to join the VQ would be once you enter Epcot at 5PM if it is still available.


----------



## Mle8308

lovethattink said:


> You can try for 7am BG. If you don’t get it, you can try again at 1pm. Lots of people have better luck at 1.
> 
> I have an AP and go often and haven’t paid for G+ or $ILL so others would be better able to answer that part of your ques





JodyK said:


> Thanks! I should have said still need to have been in the park. If you aren't arriving to the park till 5PM if you miss the 7AM VQ the next chance you'll have to join the VQ would be once you enter Epcot at 5PM if it is still available.


Correct. You could buy a LL, it's not likely the VQ will be available after 5pm. If you are staying deluxe and are going to Epcot on an evening EMH, you can try at 6pm. Reports are that that release goes VERY quickly.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Mle8308 said:


> Correct. You could buy a LL, it's not likely the VQ will be available after 5pm. If you are staying deluxe and are going to Epcot on an evening EMH, you can try at 6pm. Reports are that that release goes VERY quickly.


From what I've gathered, in terms of quickness
7 am and 5 pm VQ goes quick, with the 5pm reportedly going the quickest
1 PM lasts the longest of the 3, at times (maybe all the time?) till the 2pm hoppers get there. I haven't followed in regards to how much longer after that they last. It seems like I've seem some say that they've found a VQ later in the afternoon, from the 1PM drops, on particularly rainy days. So it would never hurt to check


----------



## Erica Ladd

Mrs.AMC said:


> From what I've gathered, in terms of quickness
> 7 am and 5 pm VQ goes quick, with the 5pm reportedly going the quickest
> 1 PM lasts the longest of the 3, at times (maybe all the time?) till the 2pm hoppers get there. I haven't followed in regards to how much longer after that they last. It seems like I've seem some say that they've found a VQ later in the afternoon, from the 1PM drops, on particularly rainy days. So it would never hurt to check


Is it 5pm or 6pm?


----------



## CarolynFH

Erica Ladd said:


> Is it 5pm or 6pm?


It's 6 PM.  We didn't have any trouble getting one last Monday, and judging from the number of people getting in line during DEEH, they do give out a large number of them.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

CarolynFH said:


> It's 6 PM.  We didn't have any trouble getting one last Monday, and judging from the number of people getting in line during DEEH, they do give out a large number of them.


Thank you. Sorry. Fat finger typing. lol


----------



## CarolynFH

Mrs.AMC said:


> Thank you. Sorry. Fat finger typing. lol


I have the same trouble!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

CarolynFH said:


> I have the same trouble!


Fat fingers + smaller keyboards + old eyes = I’m lucky it’s legible


----------



## MIChessGuy

Hmm, this is taking me back to those thrilling days of yesteryear when a ton of people were sitting inside DHS in January hoping for a ROTR BG.  (Plus it was 40-something degrees, adding to the "fun".....)  My own visit is coming up in October and I didn't even realize Guardians was doing the VQ-only thing.  I had pretty good success with the former ROTR system and I definitely agree with the advice to use time.gov as the guidepost.  Disney's official time is very close to what time.gov reports, in my experience, and I only blew it once when my phone suddenly started doing something crazy at 7:00am.  Just under three months left 'til I find out whether I've still got it.


----------



## Erica Ladd

MIChessGuy said:


> Hmm, this is taking me back to those thrilling days of yesteryear when a ton of people were sitting inside DHS in January hoping for a ROTR BG.  (Plus it was 40-something degrees, adding to the "fun".....)  My own visit is coming up in October and I didn't even realize Guardians was doing the VQ-only thing.  I had pretty good success with the former ROTR system and I definitely agree with the advice to use time.gov as the guidepost.  Disney's official time is very close to what time.gov reports, in my experience, and I only blew it once when my phone suddenly started doing something crazy at 7:00am.  Just under three months left 'til I find out whether I've still got it.


That is, if GotG is still VQ by then. We go in September and I’m waiting to see if it changes by then!


----------



## lovethattink

Erica Ladd said:


> Is it 5pm or 6pm?


At 5pm you can pick who will be in your party.


----------



## Dean1953

I’ll be checking into Old Key West Monday, July 25.    we have AP and a park reservation at Epcot.    I assume that I can get (if available) aVQ at 7 AM (I’m staying at a timeshare at highway 192 and won’t be at OKW until noon at the earliest) and use it anytime until closing at 9.  We plan on also staying through late night and doing Reme then.  If we use the VQ before 6, are we eligible to try again at 6 or is Disney limiting it to one a day?  If they do, we might do a LL on Galaxy on Monday.


----------



## CarolynFH

Dean1953 said:


> I’ll be checking into Old Key West Monday, July 25.    we have AP and a park reservation at Epcot.    I assume that I can get (if available) aVQ at 7 AM (I’m staying at a timeshare at highway 192 and won’t be at OKW until noon at the earliest) and use it anytime until closing at 9.  We plan on also staying through late night and doing Reme then.  If we use the VQ before 6, are we eligible to try again at 6 or is Disney limiting it to one a day?  If they do, we might do a LL on Galaxy on Monday.


The 6 PM VQ drop is only for Deluxe Extra Evening Hours guests, thus limited to Disney Deluxe resorts and a few others onsite.  If you're staying offsite, you wouldn't be eligible and that VQ won't even show in your MDE.

OTOH, if you tap into Epcot before 1 PM, you can try then for the GotG VQ.  Those slots seem to last longer than the 7 AM drop, and in fact DH and I were successful shortly after 4 PM a week or so ago!  The only requirement is that you have to tap into Epcot before you can try, so you won't know until that day whether the VQ is open later than 1 PM or not.


----------



## Dean1953

Isn’t Old Key West a deluxe Disney resort?  I’ll be checking into there that day.  Actually, I’ve already done their pre check in, so I should be good to go at 7 AM. I’ll call Disney to confirm. I’ve already been cheated out of Moonlight Magic by Disney.  I don’t need any more surprises from them.


----------



## CarolynFH

Dean1953 said:


> Isn’t Old Key West a deluxe Disney resort?  I’ll be checking into there that day.  Actually, I’ve already done their pre check in, so I should be good to go at 7 AM. I’ll call Disney to confirm. I’ve already been cheated out of Moonlight Magic by Disney.  I don’t need any more surprises from them.


Yes, OKW is included in DEEH. Sorry, my eyes focused on the "staying in a timeshare on 192" and skipped over the "checking into OKW" important information!  So you should be good to go at 7 AM and at 6 PM, and possibly at 1 PM or later depending on when you tap into Epcot and whether any 1 PM VQ slots are still available (that's if you don't get one at 7 AM - you can't get both 7 AM and 1 PM, but you can get a 6 PM with either one of those).


----------



## Dean1953

Thanks!


----------



## Mamiamjo

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, OKW is included in DEEH. Sorry, my eyes focused on the "staying in a timeshare on 192" and skipped over the "checking into OKW" important information!  So you should be good to go at 7 AM and at 6 PM, and possibly at 1 PM or later depending on when you tap into Epcot and whether any 1 PM VQ slots are still available (that's if you don't get one at 7 AM - you can't get both 7 AM and 1 PM, but you can get a 6 PM with either one of those).


Are you saying you can get 6:00 VQ on Extended Hrs day even if you got one already at 7:00 or 1:00?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mamiamjo said:


> Are you saying you can get 6:00 VQ on Extended Hrs day even if you got one already at 7:00 or 1:00?


No, it is one VQ per day.


----------



## CarolynFH

Mamiamjo said:


> Are you saying you can get 6:00 VQ on Extended Hrs day even if you got one already at 7:00 or 1:00?





scrappinginontario said:


> No, it is one VQ per day.


Yes, you can get a 6:00 VQ for Epcot DEEH if you got one at 7:00 OR 1:00. You can’t get one at 7:00 AND 1:00, of course, but the 6:00 VQ is separate from those.  We did it a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## lovethattink

scrappinginontario said:


> No, it is one VQ per day.


Extended evening hours isn’t included in the 1 VQ per day. That’s only for the 7am or 1pm. 

There have been reports of people getting to ride it 3 times in a day.
1. Either 7am or 1pm VQ
2. $ILL
3. Extended evening hours.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

scrappinginontario said:


> No, it is one VQ per day.


You can only get one standard VQ a day
You can get 2 a day if you are eligible for Deluxe Extended hours


----------



## scrappinginontario

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, you can get a 6:00 VQ for Epcot DEEH if you got one at 7:00 OR 1:00. You can’t get one at 7:00 AND 1:00, of course, but the 6:00 VQ is separate from those.  We did it a couple of weeks ago!





lovethattink said:


> Extended evening hours isn’t included in the 1 VQ per day. That’s only for the 7am or 1pm.
> 
> There have been reports of people getting to ride it 3 times in a day.
> 1. Either 7am or 1pm VQ
> 2. $ILL
> 3. Extended evening hours.





Mrs.AMC said:


> You can only get one standard VQ a day
> You can get 2 a day if you are eligible for Deluxe Extended hours


Thanks. Learned something new today.


----------



## Disneygoldenfamiley

lovethattink said:


> Hold for future use


Unless u still want to wait a long time buy the lightning lane option as Disney is all about the money now a days.
This coming from AP and DVC holder!
No magic just $$$$


----------



## CarolynFH

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks. Learned something new today.


BTW, not only can DEEH-eligible guests get the 6 PM VQ whether they’ve gotten one earlier that day or not, those guests don’t even have to have entered Epcot to try at 6 PM. Just need to be eligible for DEEH in terms of tickets and park reservations.


----------



## Mamiamjo

CarolynFH said:


> It's 6 PM.  We didn't have any trouble getting one last Monday, and judging from the number of people getting in line during DEEH, they do give out a large number of them.


We’ve had no luck at 7:00 am on two days so far this week. Fortunately 1:00 has been pretty easy and will try this afternoon at 6:00


----------



## lovethattink

Mamiamjo said:


> We’ve had no luck at 7:00 am on two days so far this week. Fortunately 1:00 has been pretty easy and will try this afternoon at 6:00


The 6pm goes quickly.


----------



## Elizakapeka

I think Im confused...If I have a park hopper, start in HS planning to hop to Epcot after 2 can I still try to get a BG at the 1pm drop since I havent tapped into epcot?


----------



## CarolynFH

Elizakapeka said:


> I think Im confused...If I have a park hopper, start in HS planning to hop to Epcot after 2 can I still try to get a BG at the 1pm drop since I havent tapped into epcot?


No, you have to tap into Epcot before trying for a 1PM VQ. Some days they do last past 2 PM, though.


----------



## Elizakapeka

CarolynFH said:


> No, you have to tap into Epcot before trying for a 1PM VQ. Some days they do last past 2 PM, though.


but I cant hop till 2pm, how do people make this work?


----------



## CarolynFH

Elizakapeka said:


> but I cant hop till 2pm, how do people make this work?


Sometimes the VQ slots don’t fill up until after 2 PM. On those days, people who hop and tap in can try for the VQ. You won’t know until that day - as soon as you tap into Epcot, check the Virtual Queues section of MDE. It will say whether VQs are still available or not. We got one after entering Epcot at 4 PM on a rainy afternoon!


----------



## lovethattink

Elizakapeka said:


> but I cant hop till 2pm, how do people make this work?


Tap into Epcot at 2. Then immediately try to get a bg.


----------



## Mamiamjo

Mamiamjo said:


> We’ve had no luck at 7:00 am on two days so far this week. Fortunately 1:00 has been pretty easy and will try this afternoon at 6:00


Ugh, 6:00 didn’t work either  they were gone in seconds


----------



## happyann79

lovethattink said:


> This thread is a work in progress please help me fill in what I've missed or correct any changes. If anyone has screen shots of the process, please post them.
> 
> The purpose of this thread is about how to get a Boarding Group for Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind. This is basically the same thread that was posted for RotR when that attraction used a Virtual Queue.
> 
> *As of this posting, Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind is the only attraction using the purchased Individual Lightning Lane reservations and Virtual Queue option.  The intent of this thread is to discuss the Virtual Queue option.*
> 
> *No Spoilers
> 
> This is a NO SPOILER thread - any post hinting at an attraction spoiler may be removed or edited at the discretion of Theme Parks Attractions & Strategies Board Moderators.*
> 
> Even simple descriptions of locations and processes are considered spoilers - many spoiler threads are available for discussing the ride if so inclined.
> 
> *Basic Acronym List
> VQ - Virtual Queue
> BG - Boarding Group
> $ILL - Individual Lightning Lane
> EEH - Extended Evening Hours
> 
> The only way to ride this attraction is by having either a BG or an $ILL. You may hold both an $ILL AND and a BG. *
> 
> Using a BG is free of charge.
> Using an $ILL has a fee per person.
> 
> *There is NO standby entry.*
> 
> *Steps to get a BG:*
> *-At 6am, 12pm, or* *5pm you can choose who will be in your BG from MDE
> -The 2 most popular methods of getting a BG
> 1. Tap the 3 lines in MDE
> 2. Choose Virtual Queue
> 3. Choose your party
> 4. A couple minutes before 7am, 1pm, or 6pm tap the refresh button at the bottom of the page repeatedly. It will change to join at exactly 7am, 1pm, or ?.
> 5. Click Join
> OR
> 4. Use Time.gov and at 6:59:59 or 12:59:59, or 5:59:59 and click the button at the bottom
> 5. Follow any prompts.*
> 
> 
> You may only get a BG on a day you have a Park Reservation for Epcot or during EEH. Or see exception.
> (Please note, if you have a park reservation for a park other than Epcot the day of EEH, you need to tap into the first park at some point before entering Epcot assuming you have a hopper or AP. You cannot have a non-hopper ticket with a park reservation for MK, Studios, or AK and go to Epcot EEH.
> Exception:
> And if it is still available after 2:00, those who park hop from another park can get it. -thank you @subtchr for sharing your experience with this!
> 
> 
> At 7am, you do not have to be in Epcot.
> At 1pm, you would have had to tap into Epcot beforehand. But you don't have to physically be in Epcot at 1pm as long as you tapped into the park earlier.
> 
> You may only hold one BG at either 7am or 1pm. However, you can have one of those BG AND at EEH BG!
> 
> Having a BG does not guarantee you'll get to ride.
> 
> The notification you receive will show your return window, it gives you an hour. However, to date, no one has reported being turned away for showing up late for a BG.
> 
> A few people have reported issues (using the same account, and one getting logged out) and others have had no problems with multiple people in your MDE friends and family group trying for a BG at the same time.
> 
> You need to be quick. BG fill up within a second or two. Though some days it has been longer. People ask if it's better to use WiFi or data? Whichever is fastest for your device is what you will want to use.
> 
> What if the attraction breaks down? The following is an account from @ocdb8r1
> If you use the virtual queue and are evacuated from the line or the ride during a breakdown, you are given a multi-purpose ILL (like the old special Fastpass+ they would hand out for the same reasons). This is good for you to return to Guardians at any time it reopens during the day OR can be used on most other attractions with a LL in Epcot. Had this happen a couple of weeks ago and forgot to screenshot the ride options, but it included anything I could think even possibly useful (Frozen and Remy).


This is so helpful! Thank you! I’m hoping to ride for the first time this week.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

lovethattink said:


> *OR
> 4. Use Time.gov and at 6:59:59 or 12:59:59, or 5:59:59 and click the button at the bottom
> 5. Follow any prompts.*


Since several have asked in various threads how the process worked, I suggest adding an addition to point #4 about opening the page for time.gov on a 2nd device. Really, the only way #4 helps or is of any benefit is to have 2 devices.


----------



## lovethattink

Mamiamjo said:


> Ugh, 6:00 didn’t work either  they were gone in seconds



As @Mrs.AMC suggested and quoted. Try time.gov on a separate device or the refresh method. I have found the refresh method works almost every time on my phone. I start hitting refresh repeatedly at 6:58:58 because my phone is more than one second off. 



happyann79 said:


> This is so helpful! Thank you! I’m hoping to ride for the first time this week.



You’re welcome! Good luck!! 



Mrs.AMC said:


> Since several have asked in various threads how the process worked, I suggest adding an addition to point #4 about opening the page for time.gov on a 2nd device. Really, the only way #4 helps or is of any benefit is to have 2 devices.



You’re right! I made the assumption people would use two devices. I’ll edit it to make it clear. Thank you!


----------



## caffeine_demon

Any thoughts on how long they'll continue the virtual queuing thing for? I quite like the idea, as long as I'm quick enough!


----------



## scrappinginontario

caffeine_demon said:


> Any thoughts on how long they'll continue the virtual queuing thing for? I quite like the idea, as long as I'm quick enough!


There was chatter of possibly until TRON opens as possibly VQ couldn't handle more than one VQ at a time but I recently saw a time when there was a VQ for GotG and a second VQ the same day for AP magnets so it appears the system is capable of handling more thank one VQ at a time.

But, at this point the VQ is sticking around for the foreseeable future.  how long that is, nobody really knows.


----------



## rdrjj5

Hoping someone can advise. My DH is going to a conference next week and just found out one evening they will be going to Epcot. He has an AP so he made his own park reservation. Would he be able to purchase an ILL and choose the time of return later in the evening or is it you get what you get for a time? VQ will not work as he will not be there until 6pm.


----------



## Mle8308

rdrjj5 said:


> Hoping someone can advise. My DH is going to a conference next week and just found out one evening they will be going to Epcot. He has an AP so he made his own park reservation. Would he be able to purchase an ILL and choose the time of return later in the evening or is it you get what you get for a time? VQ will not work as he will not be there until 6pm.


He should be able to at 7am since he has both an AP and an Epcot reservation. It's pretty much you get what you get, though they have supposedly been lenient about return times for VQ. Don't know about ILL.


----------



## CarolynFH

He can choose the time for a paid ILL$. 

However, return times for VQ are not being enforced, so if he gets a VQ at 7 AM he can use it whenever he gets there.


----------



## Colson39

CarolynFH said:


> He can choose the time for a paid ILL$.
> 
> However, return times for VQ are not being enforced, so if he gets a VQ at 7 AM he can use it whenever he gets there.


This is the first I'm hearing of this.  Just got boarding group 113 at the 7 am drop this morning, you're saying we can just walk up and use it whenever???


----------



## BillFromCT

Colson39 said:


> This is the first I'm hearing of this.  Just got boarding group 113 at the 7 am drop this morning, you're saying we can just walk up and use it whenever???


Can use it any time AFTER your boarding group is called.  Not any time.


----------



## Colson39

BillFromCT said:


> Can use it any time AFTER your boarding group is called.  Not any time.


Ahh ok gotcha thanks


----------



## carlyle688

Erica Ladd said:


> Are we still seeing that you can return ANYTIME AFTER your BG is called?



I was 4 hours late for my boarding group yesterday. No problem getting on the ride.


----------



## Grasshopper2016

I haven’t read through the entirety of this thread, so apologies if this has already been covered.  

We are staying at a deluxe hotel and have park hopper tickets.  Yesterday (Monday) we had reservations at Animal Kingdom. Our plan was to hop to EPCOT for dinner and then stay for Extended Evening Hours.  My understanding was that, so long as you have park hoppers (and a deluxe hotel stay) you don’t actually need to have tapped into EPCOT yet in order to join the 6:00 virtual queue.  

But at 5:30, I went to the virtual queue page on the MDE app to confirm my party and it said that we were not eligible since we did not have park reservations for EPCOT that day.  We raced over to EPCOT ASAP, and tapped in just before 6:00.  As soon as we did so, the system recognized us as eligible for the virtual queue. 

(I joined at precisely 6:00:00 and was given a boarding group with an expected call back time of 10:57. The boarding groups must have sold out in less than 2 seconds!)

Just wanted to let people know about my experience, since everything I had read had led me to believe that I didn’t need to be in EPCOT in order to join the queue.


----------



## Mich Mouse

I hope someone comes along who can explain the above as I Was under the same impression?  Perhaps it just needed to be 6:00 to join the queue if you have a hopper and you do not need to be tapped into the park?


----------



## Grasshopper2016

I suppose that it’s possible that I would have been allowed in the queue even though it was saying that I wasn’t eligible when I tried to confirm my party.  But it seems very unlikely.  That’s why we rushed over to the park.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Grasshopper2016 said:


> I haven’t read through the entirety of this thread, so apologies if this has already been covered.
> 
> We are staying at a deluxe hotel and have park hopper tickets.  Yesterday (Monday) we had reservations at Animal Kingdom. Our plan was to hop to EPCOT for dinner and then stay for Extended Evening Hours.  My understanding was that, so long as you have park hoppers (and a deluxe hotel stay) you don’t actually need to have tapped into EPCOT yet in order to join the 6:00 virtual queue.
> 
> But at 5:30, I went to the virtual queue page on the MDE app to confirm my party and it said that we were not eligible since we did not have park reservations for EPCOT that day.  We raced over to EPCOT ASAP, and tapped in just before 6:00.  As soon as we did so, the system recognized us as eligible for the virtual queue.
> 
> (I joined at precisely 6:00:00 and was given a boarding group with an expected call back time of 10:57. The boarding groups must have sold out in less than 2 seconds!)
> 
> Just wanted to let people know about my experience, since everything I had read had led me to believe that I didn’t need to be in EPCOT in order to join the queue.


It positively wasn't the case. It's always possible they've changed something. 
However, it's also equally possible you encountered a one off glitch.
Until others report similar experience as you encountered it's really impossible to say


----------



## Skip Coffee for Rope Drop

BuckeyeBama said:


> So, once your BG is called you have to make your way over to the ride and get in line? How long would you then have to wait in line to ride?


 The average for us was 30 minutes from entering the ride from outside until you sit on the coaster train.  It is very cold and refreshing on the inside and there is a video in the cue to keep you entertained, then you go into a couple of rooms with video/plots etc.   Be prepared to stand for about 30 minutes before you board. We did this 4th of July week.


----------



## wdhinn89

Do you have to have purchased Genie + to get a BG or anyone with a park reservation can get it, if their lucky?


----------



## Tom_E_D

wdhinn89 said:


> Do you have to have purchased Genie + to get a BG or anyone with a park reservation can get it, if their lucky?


You do not need to buy Genie+ to get a boarding group for Guardians. Anyone who has a park reservation for Epcot can try for the 7:00 a.m. boarding groups. Anyone who has already entered Epcot that day can try for the 1:00 p.m. boarding groups. Anyone staying at a qualifying hotel who can enter Epcot for Extended Evening hours that night can try for the 6:00 p.m. boarding groups.


----------



## heathsf

Is the wait using a BG during EEH comparable to the wait using a BG during the regular park hours? I was hoping maybe it was quicker because my youngest DD is too short to ride and ideally didn’t want to spend all of EEH using rider swap for one ride.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

heathsf said:


> Is the wait using a BG during EEH comparable to the wait using a BG during the regular park hours? I was hoping maybe it was quicker because my youngest DD is too short to ride and ideally didn’t want to spend all of EEH using rider swap for one ride.


It was about the same when we rode. Provided there hadn't been any down time that is. If there was down time then the wait during regular hours has been longer, or if there's been issues with the preshow areas. Both of those are rather rare, all things considered though. It is a time suck during EEH. If I had to do it with Rider Swap honestly not sure I'd try during EEH unless it was the only chance I had to ride. Or, I had other chances to ride the remaining rides.


----------



## CarolynFH

heathsf said:


> Is the wait using a BG during EEH comparable to the wait using a BG during the regular park hours? I was hoping maybe it was quicker because my youngest DD is too short to ride and ideally didn’t want to spend all of EEH using rider swap for one ride.


Here are my notes from DEEH 7/11: at 6:00 PM, got VQ 210, estimated return at 9:50, called at 9:15, tapped in at 9:16, launched 9:43, off 9:46. So about 30 minutes in line, roughly the same as for our ILL$ and VQ the day before.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

CarolynFH said:


> Here are my notes from DEEH 7/11: at 6:00 PM, got VQ 210, estimated return at 9:50, called at 9:15, tapped in at 9:16, launched 9:43, off 9:46. So about 30 minutes in line, roughly the same as for our ILL$ and VQ the day before.


That was pretty much a mirror to our experience. Got called right as Harmonious ended, took about 15 min to walk over there, about 30 min to get through. If you add a ride swap that's another 30 min. So you'd use an hour or so of EEH for it. If we do it again, I'd opt to do Guardians in the last 15 min instead of at the start. In our case, it worked out, the only other ride DGD wanted to get in was Soarin' and we had time for it. If it had been DH and I alone we wanted to do MS and TT too.


----------



## carlosalonsor

If you have park hopper and your first park isn't Epcot, can you still purchase ILL for Guardians on that day?


----------



## CarolynFH

carlosalonsor said:


> If you have park hopper and your first park isn't Epcot, can you still purchase ILL for Guardians on that day?


Yes you can! Obviously, for 2 PM or later.


----------



## heathsf

CarolynFH said:


> Here are my notes from DEEH 7/11: at 6:00 PM, got VQ 210, estimated return at 9:50, called at 9:15, tapped in at 9:16, launched 9:43, off 9:46. So about 30 minutes in line, roughly the same as for our ILL$ and VQ the day before.





Mrs.AMC said:


> That was pretty much a mirror to our experience. Got called right as Harmonious ended, took about 15 min to walk over there, about 30 min to get through. If you add a ride swap that's another 30 min. So you'd use an hour or so of EEH for it. If we do it again, I'd opt to do Guardians in the last 15 min instead of at the start. In our case, it worked out, the only other ride DGD wanted to get in was Soarin' and we had time for it. If it had been DH and I alone we wanted to do MS and TT too.



This is super helpful in setting my expectations, thank you!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

Hello friends!! I have a question about the vitual queue for Guardians! I feel like there was much more talk about it for ROTR 

For those who got a group at 7am. What group number were you and what time was your group called to ride?

Thank you!!


----------



## kmrobins03

We have been 2 times. First time got BG 33 and got a notification at 907am.
Second time we got BG 29 and were called around 9am


----------



## CarolynFH

In case you didn’t know, CMs at GotG are not enforcing the end of guests’ return windows, just the beginning. So don’t try to tap in before your group is called, but if you’re late, don’t worry about it!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Surfinpiratee said:


> Hello friends!! I have a question about the vitual queue for Guardians! I feel like there was much more talk about it for ROTR
> 
> For those who got a group at 7am. What group number were you and what time was your group called to ride?
> 
> Thank you!!


This thread is dedicated to discussion of GotG virtual queue.  Please read post 1 for additional information.


----------



## carlyle688

Surfinpiratee said:


> Hello friends!! I have a question about the vitual queue for Guardians! I feel like there was much more talk about it for ROTR
> 
> For those who got a group at 7am. What group number were you and what time was your group called to ride?
> 
> Thank you!!



Last week I got group 32. I got called at 8:57 a.m.  I didn’t get to Epcot until after 2:00 p.m. and rode without issue.


----------



## reddog21

We did it on 3 separate occasion and got 2 before 11am on one was at 3:30.  It really depends on the crowed level for the day which of course you would have no idea.


----------



## ghtx

CarolynFH said:


> In case you didn’t know, CMs at GotG are not enforcing the end of guests’ return windows, just the beginning. So don’t try to tap in before your group is called, but if you’re late, don’t worry about it!


Is this true for both the boarding groups and the ILL$ ?


----------



## CarolynFH

ghtx said:


> Is this true for both the boarding groups and the ILL$ ?


No, sorry, I believe that return time for ILL$ *is* being enforced - you can tap in no more than 15 minutes after your 1-hour window closes.


----------



## merdie

Surfinpiratee said:


> Hello friends!! I have a question about the vitual queue for Guardians! I feel like there was much more talk about it for ROTR
> 
> For those who got a group at 7am. What group number were you and what time was your group called to ride?
> 
> Thank you!!


Yesterday we were in group 49 and got called around 11:15, but the ride had been down for about an hour before that.


----------



## Joel0917

Managed to get BG 98 at 7am in Michigan. My flight was at 10.  Landed, went to hotel and was called at 5:11.  Also bought LL for 8pm.
Couple issues first ride broakdown as we were in final ramp to board.  Almost 85 minutes down.  When it came back up and we got off it was 830 and LL was LONG.  Went to guest services and they refunded my LL and gave me one any time LL for GOTG to use today.  So we hit it this am and rode.  Front car yesterday.  Back car today.  Back car way better.

Second issue: line jumping.  In he first winding glass room where LL and the VQ go around each other separated by high glass rails, we saw lots of people hop and join the LL.  Lots!  And I was surprised to learn 40 minutes later when we made it to the first Preshow room and the Vq meets LL and there is no second tap in.  I spoke to the CM and he admitted he gets comlpints all day long about line jumping but they don’t have a second tap in.  So Living with the land I have to tap twice for LL.  Nemo! Even Figment!  But there brand new multi million dollar ride only has one tap in for LL at the start of the queue!  This is nonsense and so unfair to this rod is waiting and to those that paid for LL.  How could Disney. It have a second tap in for LL to prevent line jumping??


----------



## Marionnette

Joel0917 said:


> Second issue: line jumping. In he first winding glass room where LL and the VQ go around each other separated by high glass rails, we saw lots of people hop and join the LL. Lots! And I was surprised to learn 40 minutes later when we made it to the first Preshow room and the Vq meets LL and there is no second tap in. I spoke to the CM and he admitted he gets comlpints all day long about line jumping but they don’t have a second tap in. So Living with the land I have to tap twice for LL. Nemo! Even Figment! But there brand new multi million dollar ride only has one tap in for LL at the start of the queue! This is nonsense and so unfair to this rod is waiting and to those that paid for LL. How could Disney. It have a second tap in for LL to prevent line jumping??


Wow! There are no words. Total lack of forethought.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Surfinpiratee said:


> Hello friends!! I have a question about the vitual queue for Guardians! I feel like there was much more talk about it for ROTR
> 
> For those who got a group at 7am. What group number were you and what time was your group called to ride?
> 
> Thank you!!


Group numbers have been totally varied. I've gotten numbers as low as 9 and as high as 60 something. You have no way of knowing what you'l get


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Joel0917 said:


> Managed to get BG 98 at 7am in Michigan. My flight was at 10.  Landed, went to hotel and was called at 5:11.  Also bought LL for 8pm.
> Couple issues first ride broakdown as we were in final ramp to board.  Almost 85 minutes down.  When it came back up and we got off it was 830 and LL was LONG.  Went to guest services and they refunded my LL and gave me one any time LL for GOTG to use today.  So we hit it this am and rode.  Front car yesterday.  Back car today.  Back car way better.
> 
> Second issue: line jumping.  In he first winding glass room where LL and the VQ go around each other separated by high glass rails, we saw lots of people hop and join the LL.  Lots!  And I was surprised to learn 40 minutes later when we made it to the first Preshow room and the Vq meets LL and there is no second tap in.  I spoke to the CM and he admitted he gets comlpints all day long about line jumping but they don’t have a second tap in.  So Living with the land I have to tap twice for LL.  Nemo! Even Figment!  But there brand new multi million dollar ride only has one tap in for LL at the start of the queue!  This is nonsense and so unfair to this rod is waiting and to those that paid for LL.  How could Disney. It have a second tap in for LL to prevent line jumping??


It doesn't take a 2nd tap point to stop it. They have cameras and CM observing every guest everywhere but bathrooms and hotel rooms. They see it happening. They could intervene if they wanted to


----------



## Joel0917

Mrs.AMC said:


> It doesn't take a 2nd tap point to stop it. They have cameras and CM observing every guest everywhere but bathrooms and hotel rooms. They see it happening. They could intervene if they wanted to


True. But the guy watching the camera.  He has four TVs is the one controlling the LL and VQ enter to the first Preshow.  He has a lot to pay attention to. Second tap in.  Problem solved


----------



## Feigned

Surfinpiratee said:


> Hello friends!! I have a question about the vitual queue for Guardians! I feel like there was much more talk about it for ROTR
> 
> For those who got a group at 7am. What group number were you and what time was your group called to ride?
> 
> Thank you!!


We were there the last week of July. We did the 7am virtual queue and got boarding group 58 I think? Our group was called and we were scanning in by like 11:15-11:30am I believe.


----------



## aokeefe

2 weeks ago we got BG 21 at the 7 am drop. We were called by 9:15


----------



## Frozen2014

Anyone else notice that there is no availability for BG at the 1pm drop?  Is this normal?
Or did they change the visibility if you don't have a park ticket for that day?


----------



## bdarling

Thank you for this info.  Your post was the only one I saw that said you can add people to your BG an hour before it opens.  Other posts said you could add any time, and I could not figure it out.  But when I got up today at 6:30, it showed all people I could add, as described here.  Thanks again.   Now to see if 615 minutes really means 10 hours or if it shortens once the park opens


----------



## CarolynFH

bdarling said:


> Now to see if 615 minutes really means 10 hours or if it shortens once the park opens


Our GotG VQ wait times shortened steadily as the day went on.  The one we got at 4 PM from the 1 PM drop (rainy day, so still available at 4) initially gave a return time of 8:52 PM but was actually called at 7:17 PM.  Our 6 PM DEEH VQ initial return was 9:50 PM and was called at 9:15.

So your 615 minute wait will very likely be much shorter!


----------



## joanjett1976

Reading conflicting info on different blogs and hoping someone can clear up. For the Extended Evening Theme Park Hours 6pm drop, do we need to be INSIDE Epcot or not? We are staying at AKL and have an Epcot Park reservation but will be on Universal property at 6pm, then making our way to Epcot shortly after. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Feigned

joanjett1976 said:


> Reading conflicting info on different blogs and hoping someone can clear up. For the Extended Evening Theme Park Hours 6pm drop, do we need to be INSIDE Epcot or not? We are staying at AKL and have an Epcot Park reservation but will be on Universal property at 6pm, then making our way to Epcot shortly after. Thanks!!!!


You do not need to be inside Epcot for the 6pm drop. We were at dinner at Three Bridges at Coronado Springs and had no problem joining the virtual queue then. I believe you only have to be in the actual park during the 1pm drop.


----------



## hulagirl87

My friend was asking me this question and I really don't know.   for the 1:00 queue, I know it says to be inside Epcot, but what is "inside"?   Do you have to have passed through the gates?   Seeing as you can't park hop until 2:00,  could you get there at 1:00, right outside the gates, or at International Gateway and try for the virtual queue there?  My guess is you have to physically be in the park, but just curious!


----------



## Dug720

hulagirl87 said:


> My friend was asking me this question and I really don't know.   for the 1:00 queue, I know it says to be inside Epcot, but what is "inside"?   Do you have to have passed through the gates?   Seeing as you can't park hop until 2:00,  could you get there at 1:00, right outside the gates, or at International Gateway and try for the virtual queue there?  My guess is you have to physically be in the park, but just curious!



I believe you have to be tapped into Epcot.

But unless things have changed radically, it seems like for a while the 1pm drop has been lasting a good bit into hopping time.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

hulagirl87 said:


> My friend was asking me this question and I really don't know.   for the 1:00 queue, I know it says to be inside Epcot, but what is "inside"?   Do you have to have passed through the gates?   Seeing as you can't park hop until 2:00,  could you get there at 1:00, right outside the gates, or at International Gateway and try for the virtual queue there?  My guess is you have to physically be in the park, but just curious!


Inside as in, passed through the turnstile.


----------



## ChipTheRescueRanger

I’m a deluxe guest with a park hopping ticket but currently says not eligible ? Does this change at 6 ?


----------



## CarolynFH

hulagirl87 said:


> My friend was asking me this question and I really don't know.   for the 1:00 queue, I know it says to be inside Epcot, but what is "inside"?   Do you have to have passed through the gates?   Seeing as you can't park hop until 2:00,  could you get there at 1:00, right outside the gates, or at International Gateway and try for the virtual queue there?  My guess is you have to physically be in the park, but just curious!


You have to have tapped in. Last month DH was frustrated because he couldn’t book a 1 PM VQ as we walked toward the Epcot entrance at 4 PM (yes, they were still available). We passed through the tapstyles and sat on one of the benches right inside because it was raining, and voilà, he booked the VQ!


----------



## hulagirl87

Dug720 said:


> I believe you have to be tapped into Epcot.
> 
> But unless things have changed radically, it seems like for a while the 1pm drop has been lasting a good bit into hopping time.


good to know!!! thank you!


----------



## petunia

I have my head wrapped around most things Disney, but keep misunderstanding Guardians at this point..as of next week, can we get in a virtual queue for it, without paying (standy by) or is it only available as a paid ILL$.  More than happy to try and get in a virtual queue since I have to be up at 7 to book G+, Im just not sure if thats a thing!  Thx


----------



## itf

petunia said:


> I have my head wrapped around most things Disney, but keep misunderstanding Guardians at this point..as of next week, can we get in a virtual queue for it, without paying (standy by) or is it only available as a paid ILL$.  More than happy to try and get in a virtual queue since I have to be up at 7 to book G+, Im just not sure if thats a thing!  Thx


Virtual queue is free at 7am and 1pm, the 1pm lasts a lot longer than the 7am by all accounts.


----------



## set88

I just checked and the virtual queue is still available at 2:17pm.  As long as you're spending the day in EPCOT, you can easily ride for free.


----------



## Dug720

2:57 still VQ available.


----------



## holden

Can you do both virtual queues? For example, if we get one at 7am are we allowed another one at the 1pm drop?


----------



## DavidNYC

holden said:


> Can you do both virtual queues? For example, if we get one at 7am are we allowed another one at the 1pm drop?


No - if you're a deluxe hotel guest using the evening extra magic hours you can do the 6pm one but you cannot get both 7 and 1.   You can get  VQ and also buy ILL.


----------



## Mome Rath

Just FYI, we grabbed a $ILL and rode, and then did grab a Virtual Queue slot at 1 pm.  They wound up being full and cancelled our boarding group... so, try to get a VQ at 7am if you can just to insure you get to ride.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

About what time in the afternoon do the 1pm VQ boarding groups begin getting called?  Or at the 1pm boarding groups always in the evening?


----------



## disneygeek401

As others have said, the VQ is free and at 7a and 1p. 1p lasts for much much longer. Was just at EP and got very lucky with group #2


----------



## Brett Wyman

Dug720 said:


> 2:57 still VQ available.



Just a note to those who read this thread for future visits. This week has seen historically low crowds across all of WDW.


----------



## subtchr

daisylovesdisney said:


> About what time in the afternoon do the 1pm VQ boarding groups begin getting called?  Or at the 1pm boarding groups always in the evening?


Always at least very late afternoon into the evening.


----------



## undertheseas

Brett Wyman said:


> Just a note to those who read this thread for future visits. This week has seen historically low crowds across all of WDW.


Thanks!  I hope that continues for the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

Dug720 said:


> 2:57 still VQ available.


If you hop to Epcot at 2 or 3 pm, are you allowed to try for VQ if it is still available?


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Brett Wyman said:


> Just a note to those who read this thread for future visits. This week has seen historically low crowds across all of WDW.



Where do you find that info?  Hope it continues, we arrive tomorrow!


----------



## CarolynFH

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> If you hop to Epcot at 2 or 3 pm, are you allowed to try for VQ if it is still available?


Yes, you can try after tapping in. DH was all disappointed last month around 4 PM standing by the Epcot ticket booths when MDE said the VQ was available but he wasn’t eligible - then we tapped in, and he got one right away!


----------



## petunia

itf said:


> Virtual queue is free at 7am and 1pm, the 1pm lasts a lot longer than the 7am by all accounts.


Thank you!  Is it like G+ where I wont really be able to pick a time/just keep refreshing until a good time (would prefer later afternoon, not park hopping just due to other plans in the park), or should I just be content to get any time?

Also, should one focus on their G+ selection or Guardians queue first at 7am?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

petunia said:


> Thank you!  Is it like G+ where I wont really be able to pick a time/just keep refreshing until a good time (would prefer later afternoon, not park hopping just due to other plans in the park), or should I just be content to get any time?
> 
> Also, should one focus on their G+ selection or Guardians queue first at 7am?


You get what you get. It’s a random number not a time. VQ first. It goes fast


----------



## subtchr

petunia said:


> Thank you!  Is it like G+ where I wont really be able to pick a time/just keep refreshing until a good time (would prefer later afternoon, not park hopping just due to other plans in the park), or should I just be content to get any time?
> 
> Also, should one focus on their G+ selection or Guardians queue first at 7am?


Correct, you don't pick a time. Do NOT refresh, you won't get it at all. Cast members have been allowing guests to enter the VQ line any time after their group is called, without issue. So take what you can get, and go when you want that day, as long as your group has been called.

VQ first. Then G+, especially if you want Remy. Then ILL for Guardians if you want it. That has been available for hours. And it's worth riding twice!


----------



## Brett Wyman

daisylovesdisney said:


> Where do you find that info?  Hope it continues, we arrive tomorrow!



Anecdotal from Disney fan blogs and vlogs and Instagrams.


----------



## petunia

itf said:


> Virtual queue is free at 7am and 1pm, the 1pm lasts a lot longer than the 7am by all accounts.


Does this mean you can also ride RofR for free as well via VQ?


----------



## CarolynFH

petunia said:


> Does this mean you can also ride RofR for free as well via VQ?


RotR no longer has a VQ, only ILL$ and physical standby. Sorry.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

petunia said:


> Does this mean you can also ride RofR for free as well via VQ?


Technically yes.  And no.  You can ride stand by. Which is free of course. They no longer offer VQ for Rise


----------



## DisneyDebbie

I just wanted to give our experience yesterday (8/17). 2 adults in our upper 40’s. We got a boarding pass at 7am (group 91) also bought a $LL at 9am, return time of 12:45-1:45.  App said our group would be called about 2:15. It ended up getting called at 1:05. We used our $LL at 1:30. We got the very back of the car (row 10) and I needed time to recoup before riding again. We used the VQ at 3:00 with no problems and I thankfully got row 3 which I was much happier with, lol


----------



## ELT

We are a group of 4.  Won’t arrive at Poly till 1 or 2 pm On the 12th.  Planning to go to Epcot for extra magic hours.   if I make a park reservation for Epcot that day can I get a VQ at one but start at another park after 2pm.  We have hoppers.


----------



## Timbud2

On 8/22 the 1pm queue closed quickly. I would’ve purchased ILL but decided not to based on it still being available at 2pm last week. 
 I was able to get a spot at the 6pm drop.


----------



## itf

We grabbed Remy first for today. Our callback isn’t til 6 for guardians!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

ELT said:


> We are a group of 4.  Won’t arrive at Poly till 1 or 2 pm On the 12th.  Planning to go to Epcot for extra magic hours.   if I make a park reservation for Epcot that day can I get a VQ at one but start at another park after 2pm.  We have hoppers.


If I understand your plans neither will work.
You have to have tapped in to Epcot in order to try to join the 1PM VQ
In addition, you have to tap in to your reserved park prior to hopping anywhere so you can't reserve Epcot and start at another park. 
You can do the other way around, make park reservations for wherever it is you plan to start and then hop to Epcot for Extra hours and join the Extra hours VQ


----------



## hulagirl87

Brett Wyman said:


> Just a note to those who read this thread for future visits. This week has seen historically low crowds across all of WDW.


I hope this continues to next week when I'm there!


Also, I feel like at one point I read something about a single rider line/queue.  Anyone think this will open any time soon?   Or will it only be once virtual queue isn't an option?


----------



## ajsamett

I've heard that you can join the extra hours vq from anywhere


----------



## CarolynFH

ajsamett said:


> I've heard that you can join the extra hours vq from anywhere


That's true, as long as you're eligible for DEEH and have valid admission to Epcot that day.


----------



## JayMass

Brett Wyman said:


> Just a note to those who read this thread for future visits. This week has seen historically low crowds across all of WDW.


While that may be true, I was there last week and the crowds were MUCH higher than last year at the same time. Historically, this week is pretty low with kids going back to school in many states. However, the number of Europeans has increased dramatically--which makes sense, all those postponed 2020 trips. I would estimate that about half of the conversations I overhead last week had a British accent--which is always fun to hear!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

JayMass said:


> While that may be true, I was there last week and the crowds were MUCH higher than last year at the same time. Historically, this week is pretty low with kids going back to school in many states. However, the number of Europeans has increased dramatically--which makes sense, all those postponed 2020 trips. I would estimate that about half of the conversations I overhead last week had a British accent--which is always fun to hear!


You definitely can't compare crowds of 2020 and 2021 to any point in recent history. They stand alone as low points. 2020 was like a low crowd dream 
2022 feels to me to be about to 2019 comparisons points


----------



## JayMass

Mrs.AMC said:


> You definitely can't compare crowds of 2020 and 2021 to any point in recent history. They stand alone as low points. 2020 was like a low crowd dream
> 2022 feels to me to be about to 2019 comparisons points


That's good to point out. We had always gone in February (Presidents Day Weekend) or mid-April up until 2020. We rescheduled our April 2020 trip to the third week in August 2021 and we thought we might have found a sweet spot for crowds. Sounds like not so much? I thought that maybe the crowds were a bit higher than normal for this time period in 2022 because of the increase in international travelers, but maybe that's just what it is.

Anyway, 3rd week of August crowds are still better than Presidents Day or Mid-April crowds!


----------



## itf

JayMass said:


> While that may be true, I was there last week and the crowds were MUCH higher than last year at the same time. Historically, this week is pretty low with kids going back to school in many states. However, the number of Europeans has increased dramatically--which makes sense, all those postponed 2020 trips. I would estimate that about half of the conversations I overhead last week had a British accent--which is always fun to hear!


Can confirm. Everyone we’re meeting is British (including us!)


----------



## scili

subtchr said:


> Correct, you don't pick a time. Do NOT refresh, you won't get it at all. Cast members have been allowing guests to enter the VQ line any time after their group is called, without issue. So take what you can get, and go when you want that day, as long as your group has been called.
> 
> VQ first. Then G+, especially if you want Remy. Then ILL for Guardians if you want it. That has been available for hours. And it's worth riding twice!


Definitely second this.  We got boarding group 14 today and our boarding time was a little after 9 am, when we still hadn’t left our home airport yet.  We entered after 4 pm with no issues. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Scalemaster34

JayMass said:


> That's good to point out. We had always gone in February (Presidents Day Weekend) or mid-April up until 2020. We rescheduled our April 2020 trip to the third week in August 2021 and we thought we might have found a sweet spot for crowds. Sounds like not so much? I thought that maybe the crowds were a bit higher than normal for this time period in 2022 because of the increase in international travelers, but maybe that's just what it is.
> 
> Anyway, 3rd week of August crowds are still better than Presidents Day or Mid-April crowds!



Crowds maybe better... but how is the weather?  

August has become the new "value season"...   plenty of rooms available, some of the lowest rates for the year as well.


----------



## Duck143

Do you have to be inside the park to secure one of the later BGs?


----------



## itf

Scalemaster34 said:


> Crowds maybe better... but how is the weather?
> 
> August has become the new "value season"...   plenty of rooms available, some of the lowest rates for the year as well.


Basically hot til early eve then stormy. Or has been since we arrived last thu


----------



## CarolynFH

Duck143 said:


> Do you have to be inside the park to secure one of the later BGs?


For the 1 PM GotG VQ drop, you have to have scanned in to Epcot to be eligible. If you scan in before 1 and then leave, you’re still eligible to try.

For the 6 PM VQ drop, you don’t have to be in Epcot and aren’t required to scan in before then. You do have to be eligible for DEEH in terms of resort reservation and Epcot admission.


----------



## alisonslp

Timbud2 said:


> On 8/22 the 1pm queue closed quickly. I would’ve purchased ILL but decided not to based on it still being available at 2pm last week.
> I was able to get a spot at the 6pm drop.


Just for reference, when did you try for the 1pm queue?


----------



## Glendamax

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, you can try after tapping in. DH was all disappointed last month around 4 PM standing by the Epcot ticket booths when MDE said the VQ was available but he wasn’t eligible - then we tapped in, and he got one right away!


What does "tapping in" mean?


----------



## CarolynFH

Glendamax said:


> What does "tapping in" mean?


That means tapping your MB or your ticket card or your phone on the tapstyle and scanning your finger to enter the park.


----------



## nursejackie

During our recent 10 night stay we rode it 3 times.  Our first Epcot day I joined the virtual queue at 7am (on a Tuesday) and were called around 9.30am via a MDE message, and it didn't take long to board at all.  

On our second Epcot day (Sunday) I again joined at 7am, but this time the estimated boarding time was 3.55pm but didn't think we'd be there that long as arriving at 8am for rope drop.  I booked an ILL for 9.30am and just hoped we'd be called earlier for our virtual queue group, and luckily it was brought forward to 2ish so we joined the queue, and had a nightmare.  Firstly we queued for 40 minutes just to get to the boarding section, when it went down on one side.  After 10 minutes in the same spot it fully opened again and finally rode it for the 3rd time.  That 3rd time took an hour in total, which almost 3 times as long as our first virtual queue experience.  

It is amazing though, and I love they vary the song on each ride.  I won't say any more as I don't want to ruin it for others yet to ride.


----------



## simplestar

We are going over Columbus Day weekend and only have one day in the parks (still deciding between Saturday and Sunday). We are planning on going to AK then hopping to Epcot around 2-3. My 7 year old is obsessed with all things Guardians and I want to make sure he gets to ride it. I’m ok buying $ILL but just want to confirm - if I’m up at 7am (staying at SOG) I should be able to purchase the $ILL for that afternoon with no issues, right? He would be devastated if we don’t get to ride it but the family vote was to start at AK that day and I’m trying to make everyone happy.


----------



## itf

We had no problems at all buying guardians even off site. The only tricky one seems to be Rise


----------



## daisylovesdisney

simplestar said:


> We are going over Columbus Day weekend and only have one day in the parks (still deciding between Saturday and Sunday). We are planning on going to AK then hopping to Epcot around 2-3. My 7 year old is obsessed with all things Guardians and I want to make sure he gets to ride it. I’m ok buying $ILL but just want to confirm - if I’m up at 7am (staying at SOG) I should be able to purchase the $ILL for that afternoon with no issues, right? He would be devastated if we don’t get to ride it but the family vote was to start at AK that day and I’m trying to make everyone happy.


You should be fine.  I booked Genie+ for Navi River, than purchased ILL for FoP and then purchased ILL for GotG for the late afternoon.  Genie+ was a huge help so we were able to finish up in AK around 2:30p for some Epcot time, then took the monorail to the MK for the evening.


----------



## Tawney

I read through this entire thread, but I just want to make sure this is the correct route to take!

Planning on EPCOT 9/12, will be utilizing Genie+.  GotG is a big priority for DH and I, while Remy is priority for my son.  Should I wake up and enter VQ for Remy and then purchase $ILL for GotG, or the other way around?  Hoping to also try to VQ for GotG at the 1PM or 6 PM drop.

Thanks!


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Tawney said:


> I read through this entire thread, but I just want to make sure this is the correct route to take!
> 
> Planning on EPCOT 9/12, will be utilizing Genie+.  GotG is a big priority for DH and I, while Remy is priority for my son.  Should I wake up and enter VQ for Remy and then purchase $ILL for GotG, or the other way around?  Hoping to also try to VQ for GotG at the 1PM or 6 PM drop.
> 
> Thanks!



I would book the LL for Remy first, then purchase the $LL for GotG.  Is there a reason you don't want to try for the 7am GotG virtual queue?  I was able to do that followed by a LL for Remy and could have also purchased a $LL for GotG afterward.  

I tried for the 6pm GotG drop and it was gone in seconds, struck out.


----------



## Tawney

daisylovesdisney said:


> I would book the LL for Remy first, then purchase the $LL for GotG. Is there a reason you don't want to try for the 7am GotG virtual queue? I was able to do that followed by a LL for Remy and could have also purchased a $LL for GotG afterward.


No particular reason... I would just rather use that 7AM spot to get Remy, because my son will not be riding GotG with us and I want him to be excited!  Then I will just pay for the $ILL and be guaranteed a spot.  I just thought if I got a LL for GotG at 7AM, then I would not be able to reserve another LL for Remy until two hours later and then would be taking a chance of them all being gone.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Tawney said:


> No particular reason... I would just rather use that 7AM spot to get Remy, because my son will not be riding GotG with us and I want him to be excited!  Then I will just pay for the $ILL and be guaranteed a spot.  I just thought if I got a LL for GotG at 7AM, then I would not be able to reserve another LL for Remy until two hours later and then would be taking a chance of them all being gone.


I believe you may be confusing VQ and LL.  (It IS confusing!!) They are 2 different things.  A guest needs Genie+ to book a LL.  All guests are eligible to try and join the GotG VQ even if they do not have Genie+.

I will leave how to try and get a VQ to others who have done it as we have not visited since GotG opened.


----------



## ghtx

Tawney said:


> I read through this entire thread, but I just want to make sure this is the correct route to take!
> 
> Planning on EPCOT 9/12, will be utilizing Genie+.  GotG is a big priority for DH and I, while Remy is priority for my son.  Should I wake up and enter VQ for Remy and then purchase $ILL for GotG, or the other way around?  Hoping to also try to VQ for GotG at the 1PM or 6 PM drop.
> 
> Thanks!


I am doing a similar plan at Epcot this coming weekend.  As a PP said, Remy does not have a VQ, only GotG does.  

This is the order that I am doing things.  Staying onsite so can do it all at 7am.
1) Get in VQ for GotG
2) Get a G+ reservation for Remy
3) Buy a $ILL for GotG (to ride it a second time)

That seems to be the consensus as to the prioritization.  We will RD Test Track, and hopefully also hit Frozen right away before line is too long, then use G+ for everything else.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Back in the day, I was always successful at getting a BG for RotR.  From reading other threads, I feel pretty confident about getting a BG for GotG on the 1pm drop.  In order to increase my chances at 7am (or 1pm for that matter), is there a way to "practice" like there was with RotR?  Knowing what screen to be on, where to click, etc. was a big help in always getting a BG in the past.

With the new G+ layout of MDE, I'm feeling kind of lost in that department.  Thanks!


----------



## itf

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Back in the day, I was always successful at getting a BG for RotR.  From reading other threads, I feel pretty confident about getting a BG for GotG on the 1pm drop.  In order to increase my chances at 7am (or 1pm for that matter), is there a way to "practice" like there was with RotR?  Knowing what screen to be on, where to click, etc. was a big help in always getting a BG in the past.
> 
> With the new G+ layout of MDE, I'm feeling kind of lost in that department.  Thanks!


It lasts minutes past one you’ll be fine.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

I poked around some more on MDE and I think it looks pretty similar to the RotR process.  Just to make sure I'm understanding correctly, before 7 am (or 1 pm), I would click on the tile labeled "Virtual Queues" which brings me to this screen:



Then I click on "Join VIrtual Queue" (also before the official release time) to get to this screen:



This is the one that I can't click too soon, right?  But do the countdown and then hit "join, join, join" as fast as possible?

Is it similar to how RotR was (only friends and family that are actually in the park will automatically be selected), so I don't need to spend time checking or unchecking any names?

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Back in the day, I was always successful at getting a BG for RotR.  From reading other threads, I feel pretty confident about getting a BG for GotG on the 1pm drop.  In order to increase my chances at 7am (or 1pm for that matter), is there a way to "practice" like there was with RotR?  Knowing what screen to be on, where to click, etc. was a big help in always getting a BG in the past.
> 
> With the new G+ layout of MDE, I'm feeling kind of lost in that department.  Thanks!


There is not a way to practice
There‘s no need
Just log on to MDE prior to 7 AM
Follow the prompts to have all eligible members of your party preselected
At 7AM click the join queue button
That’s all there is


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I poked around some more on MDE and I think it looks pretty similar to the RotR process.  Just to make sure I'm understanding correctly, before 7 am (or 1 pm), I would click on the tile labeled "Virtual Queues" which brings me to this screen:
> 
> View attachment 697746
> 
> Then I click on "Join VIrtual Queue" (also before the official release time) to get to this screen:
> 
> View attachment 697747
> 
> This is the one that I can't click too soon, right?  But do the countdown and then hit "join, join, join" as fast as possible?
> 
> Is it similar to RotR was (friends and family that are actually in the park will automatically be selected), so I don't need to spend time checking or unchecking any names?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorta. Sometime prior to 7AM you can check the status of eligible guests to be sure it’s ready at 7AM. If for some reason someone isn’t selected, you can select them and you can deselect someone if they aren’t riding


----------



## Lewisc

You need a park reservation at EPCOT if you want to practice. Easy if you have an AP. Make a reservation and ser your alarm. Practicing isnt really necessary


----------



## hultrain

Any rumors, guesses, ramp speculation etc on whether they’ll drop the virtual queue? I’m going Oct 8 and would really like to be able to do SB rather than mess with the virtual queue.


----------



## Brett Wyman

So is ILL or Virtual Queue better if you are staying at a deluxe and want to get the earliest slot possible?


----------



## CarolynFH

Brett Wyman said:


> So is ILL or Virtual Queue better if you are staying at a deluxe and want to get the earliest slot possible?


With ILL$ you can choose your time period, so if you buy it at 7:00 AM you should be able to choose a very early time. With the VQ you may get a low number, or you may not, even at 7:00 AM.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Brett Wyman said:


> So is ILL or Virtual Queue better if you are staying at a deluxe and want to get the earliest slot possible?


Staying at a Deluxe resort makes no difference for ILL or VQ in this regard. Deluxe doesn't get different options or anything. Only ILL lets you pick a time


----------



## holyrita

Lets say you have an Epcot park reservation and get an unfavorable boarding group at 7am. Are you able to change your plans by changing/modifying your park reservation (if available) to do something else? Or are you locked into Epcot until park hopping starts at 2pm if you secure any boarding group at 7am?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

holyrita said:


> Lets say you have an Epcot park reservation and get an unfavorable boarding group at 7am. Are you able to change your plans by changing/modifying your park reservation (if available) to do something else? Or are you locked into Epcot until park hopping starts at 2pm if you secure any boarding group at 7am?


I'm not positive I follow your question.
#1 Are you wondering if your VQ spot prevents you from changing your Park Reservation 
or
#2 Are you wondering if changing your park reservation cancels your VQ
? Or maybe you want to know both
I'm sure it doesn't impact #1. If you can switch, switch. Depending on day there may or may not be any reservations to swap to. I've been there under both circumstances and find it really hard to predict when they book up and when they don't.
Not sure about #2. Probably not but not sure. I say Probably not because canceling a resort stay, for instance, doesn't cancel park reservations connected to it. Not automatically at least. It seems systems that are connected on the front end aren't connected on the back end.


----------



## holyrita

Mrs.AMC said:


> I'm not positive I follow your question.
> #1 Are you wondering if your VQ spot prevents you from changing your Park Reservation
> or
> #2 Are you wondering if changing your park reservation cancels your VQ
> ? Or maybe you want to know both
> I'm sure it doesn't impact #1. If you can switch, switch. Depending on day there may or may not be any reservations to swap to. I've been there under both circumstances and find it really hard to predict when they book up and when they don't.
> Not sure about #2. Probably not but not sure. I say Probably not because canceling a resort stay, for instance, doesn't cancel park reservations connected to it. Not automatically at least. It seems systems that are connected on the front end aren't connected on the back end.


Was asking #1, we don't much care if the boarding group would still be valid as we'd do another park instead


----------



## Mrs.AMC

holyrita said:


> Was asking #1, we don't much care if the boarding group would still be valid as we'd do another park instead


Just one word to note, in case you are unaware, don't let the estimated return time be your only guide. It's almost always off at first, often by several hours. At least it was last time I was there (July). I do not know if they have gotten better at estimating the longer the ride has been in operation or not. They seem to start with worse case scenario, and reduce the return wait time lower and lower the longer the ride operates without issue on a given day. ie, the more guests that go through, the more they estimate will ride per hour, and as such the quicker your number will come up so the shorter your wait will be. If that makes sense.


----------



## holyrita

Mrs.AMC said:


> Just one word to note, in case you are unaware, don't let the estimated return time be your only guide. It's almost always off at first, often by several hours. At least it was last time I was there (July). I do not know if they have gotten better at estimating the longer the ride has been in operation or not. They seem to start with worse case scenario, and reduce the return wait time lower and lower the longer the ride operates without issue on a given day. ie, the more guests that go through, the more they estimate will ride per hour, and as such the quicker your number will come up so the shorter your wait will be. If that makes sense.


Makes 100% sense and appreciate the info! Thanks @Mrs.AMC!!


----------



## Duck143

Can you be late for a BG?  Our EP day is our split stay check out/check in morning.


----------



## CarolynFH

Duck143 said:


> Can you be late for a BG?  Our EP day is our split stay check out/check in morning.


Yes, so far there have not been any reports here of anyone being denied riding GotG no matter how long it’s been since their BG was called.


----------



## LisaDKG

We were late for our boarding group this morning - mostly because we knew the return times aren’t enforced and after waking up at 7am we needed more sleep time after Moonlight Madness last night.  When we tapped in I was pretty surprised when the CM said “And you’re ONLY 54 minutes late” in a pretty snippy tone!  
If Disney is going to make us jump through all these hoops and then pick and choose when ‘time’ matters and when it doesn’t, I’ll use any advantage I can to make things easier while on vacation.


----------



## tarak

We were at Disney last week and got to ride GOG with boarding group 57. I used the same method I used for ROTR back in the day, which I realize might not be absolutely necessary, but I didn’t want to risk not getting one and having to pay for the ILL, which I would have done for the kids in our group who’ve never been to WDW and might not have the chance to return. 

I closed out every app in my phone but the Speedtest app, and figured out the best reception at the hotel using just my data plan (BWI - the deck/patio section on the boardwalk right off the main lobby). Used the world clock on my iPad to count down to 7, closed the Speedtest app on my phone, and opened the MDE app. It’s nice that you can check your eligible party members before trying to join a group - before it felt like a wing and a prayer just hoping everyone with a park reservation would be there. 1 second before 7:00 am, I refreshed the app and hit “join.” Easy peasy.   By and large, I prefer the boarding pass system to SB. Unless the ride craps out, I know I’ll get a chance to ride and instead of waiting in line for a couple hours, I could peruse a mostly empty world showcase. The slugs in our group also benefited, because I wasn’t about to sit at the hotel waiting for them to wake up and move.  

As for the ride itself, it was so much fun. One of my kids is not into the intense roller coasters at Universal, but he will go on just about anything at the Disney parks. He had a blast.


----------



## jimim

tarak said:


> We were at Disney last week and got to ride GOG with boarding group 57. I used the same method I used for ROTR back in the day, which I realize might not be absolutely necessary, but I didn’t want to risk not getting one and having to pay for the ILL, which I would have done for the kids in our group who’ve never been to WDW and might not have the chance to return.
> 
> I closed out every app in my phone but the Speedtest app, and figured out the best reception at the hotel using just my data plan (BWI - the deck/patio section on the boardwalk right off the main lobby). Used the world clock on my iPad to count down to 7, closed the Speedtest app on my phone, and opened the MDE app. It’s nice that you can check your eligible party members before trying to join a group - before it felt like a wing and a prayer just hoping everyone with a park reservation would be there. 1 second before 7:00 am, I refreshed the app and hit “join.” Easy peasy.   By and large, I prefer the boarding pass system to SB. Unless the ride craps out, I know I’ll get a chance to ride and instead of waiting in line for a couple hours, I could peruse a mostly empty world showcase. The slugs in our group also benefited, because I wasn’t about to sit at the hotel waiting for them to wake up and move.
> 
> As for the ride itself, it was so much fun. One of my kids is not into the intense roller coasters at Universal, but he will go on just about anything at the Disney parks. He had a blast.


Holy crap. Speed test. World clock. Multiple devices. Hard core.  Trip or job?  That’s awesome though.  I don’t know if I have it in me anymore as I read a lot of this from all you guys and gals.


----------



## RyMickey

What's been the typical wait time when you're in the physical queue?  I was looking at Thrill Data and they've got wait times at 140+ minutes today, but I'm not sure if that's accurate or if it's some data for the virtual queue wait times.  I don't mind walking around EPCOT for hours waiting for my virtual queue, but I'd sooner shell out the $15 for a quick line rather than a physical queue that is 120 minutes.


----------



## undertheseas

RyMickey said:


> What's been the typical wait time when you're in the physical queue?  I was looking at Thrill Data and they've got wait times at 140+ minutes today, but I'm not sure if that's accurate or if it's some data for the virtual queue wait times.  I don't mind walking around EPCOT for hours waiting for my virtual queue, but I'd sooner shell out the $15 for a quick line rather than a physical queue that is 120 minutes.


I don't know what is typical but in our experience last week, we waited 20-40 minutes the three times we rode.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

RyMickey said:


> What's been the typical wait time when you're in the physical queue?  I was looking at Thrill Data and they've got wait times at 140+ minutes today, but I'm not sure if that's accurate or if it's some data for the virtual queue wait times.  I don't mind walking around EPCOT for hours waiting for my virtual queue, but I'd sooner shell out the $15 for a quick line rather than a physical queue that is 120 minutes.


Approx 30 or so from the time you enter to the time you board. If there has been any delay that can expand a bit but no, it’s not excessive. No idea what they are measuring.  It’s not time you enter till you ride though


----------



## ghtx

On Saturday, I logged in exactly at 7:00:00, and I got BG 76. It was called at 12:16. I had to wait in the queue about 45 minutes. Missed my lunch reservation at Via Napoli but they seated me anyways. Great ride!  VQ was stressful but glad I only had a 45 minute wait.


----------



## ghtx

RyMickey said:


> What's been the typical wait time when you're in the physical queue?  I was looking at Thrill Data and they've got wait times at 140+ minutes today, but I'm not sure if that's accurate or if it's some data for the virtual queue wait times.  I don't mind walking around EPCOT for hours waiting for my virtual queue, but I'd sooner shell out the $15 for a quick line rather than a physical queue that is 120 minutes.


On Saturday we waited about 45 minutes in the physical queue. From what I’ve read here that’s a bit longer than normal.


----------



## Llama mama

🫤 I will be on an airplane and purchasing Wi-Fi. Best strategy . Thanksgiving Sunday 11/20. 
My thoughts were try virtual at 7am , not sure to hit join or refresh at 6:59:59. 
Then book Test track for desired time of 2-4 pm with Genie +
Then buy LL for GOTG . 
Any advice appreciated 
I did this and snagged Remy when it was virtual when it first opened….but GOTG seems more popular


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Llama mama said:


> 🫤 I will be on an airplane and purchasing Wi-Fi. Best strategy . Thanksgiving Sunday 11/20.
> My thoughts were try virtual at 7am , not sure to hit join or refresh at 6:59:59.
> Then book Test track for desired time of 2-4 pm with Genie +
> Then buy LL for GOTG .
> Any advice appreciated
> I did this and snagged Remy when it was virtual when it first opened….but GOTG seems more popular


You hit refresh at 6:59:59 so you can hit Join at 7:00:00


----------



## Average Joes

Hopped to Epcot and entered at basically 2:00 p.m. last Friday.  Immediate sought a boarding group for 4. Return time was about 8:25 p.m.  originally.  I do not recall the boarding #.   Virtual line was about 25-35 minutes in the 3 times we went Aug 25 - Sept 2.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

We got BG 30 this morning.  Estimated return time was initially 11:45 am - 12:45 pm.  At 9:15 I get a message saying to report now!  We were still at the Beach Club resort getting ready.  Thankfully, that's really close to EPCOT so we made it to the ride with 10 minutes to spare.  We only waited about 10-15 minutes tops from entering until we got to the pre-show.  Not too long of a wait from the pre-show to boarding either.  My wife and I both really enjoyed the ride!


----------



## CarolynFH

Grumpy by Birth said:


> We got BG 30 this morning.  Estimated return time was initially 11:45 am - 12:45 pm.  At 9:15 I get a message saying to report now!  We were still at the Beach Club resort getting ready.  Thankfully, that's really close to EPCOT so we made it to the ride with 10 minutes to spare.  We only waited about 10-15 minutes tops from entering until we got to the pre-show.  Not too long of a wait from the pre-show to boarding either.  My wife and I both really enjoyed the ride!


For future reference, GotG VQ return times have not been enforced to date. As long as your BG has been called, you can show up anytime before the park closes and will be allowed to ride.


----------



## lexybear

Joined 7:23am and got bg 76 last Tuesday. Was called at 1:45 and literally walked on into the waiting area. Was in and out of the ride in 20 mins. Amazing.


----------



## lovethattink

Got lucky last night! Got a BG at 7:30pm, and was called at 8pm. There was lightning all around the Disney area, but it didn’t storm where we were. I think the lightning caused lots of people to leave because it sure didn’t look good.


----------



## vinotinto

Anyone at Epcot today? I checked at around 1:45pm and the virtual queue was showing 330 minutes. Did they change the start time of the second virtual queue, or was it still available since 7am?


----------



## Kerr84

vinotinto said:


> Anyone at Epcot today? I checked at around 1:45pm and the virtual queue was showing 330 minutes. Did they change the start time of the second virtual queue, or was it still available since 7am? View attachment 700779


The second queue opens at 1:00, so you are seeing spots from that. The first queue still fills up really quickly, but the second queue has been staying open until late in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## vinotinto

Kerr84 said:


> The second queue opens at 1:00, so you are seeing spots from that. The first queue still fills up really quickly, but the second queue has been staying open until late in the afternoon/evening.


Thank you! I got confused with the 2pm parkhopping rule! So many times to keep track of with WDW these days! Is there somewhere that is tracking data on how quickly the virtual queues at 7am and 1pm fill up?


----------



## scrappinginontario

vinotinto said:


> Thank you! I got confused with the 2pm parkhopping rule! So many times to keep track of with WDW these days! Is there somewhere that is tracking data on how quickly the virtual queues at 7am and 1pm fill up?



This information should be helpful: *Thrill Data re: Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind*

This is a copy of the info re: VQ availability


----------



## TwingleMum

If I am lucky enough to get a VQ at 7am can I pick a time in the afternoon?? My DH has health issues and he sometimes isn't ready to venture out until the afternoon. Thanks so much. Can't wait to be back in the most magical place


----------



## scrappinginontario

TwingleMum said:


> If I am lucky enough to get a VQ at 7am can I pick a time in the afternoon?? My DH has health issues and he sometimes isn't ready to venture out until the afternoon. Thanks so much. Can't wait to be back in the most magical place


Post 1 of this thread has a lot of great information.

No, you will be assigned a virtual boarding group, you are not able to select a time or BG.

To date, nobody has reported a problem arriving late for their BG, even hours later than their BG was called.  If I was in your situation I would try for a BG at 7am (if you have an Epcot park reservation) and then either go when it's called if you're in the park or if it's called before you arrive, go when you get to Epcot.  You should have no problems at all.


----------



## bdrex28

Ok, I have a stupid question. I see the abbreviation DH all the time...what does it mean?  Lots of abbreviations that I don't know, LOL.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bdrex28 said:


> Ok, I have a stupid question. I see the abbreviation DH all the time...what does it mean?  Lots of abbreviations that I don't know, LOL.


Dear Husband


----------



## emsstacey

On Saturday, I purchased wifi on the flight down, got spot 99 in the VQ and was called to ride around 4pm.  Waited around 40 minutes after getting called.


----------



## TwingleMum

scrappinginontario said:


> Post 1 of this thread has a lot of great information.
> 
> No, you will be assigned a virtual boarding group, you are not able to select a time or BG.
> 
> To date, nobody has reported a problem arriving late for their BG, even hours later than their BG was called.  If I was in your situation I would try for a BG at 7am (if you have an Epcot park reservation) and then either go when it's called if you're in the park or if it's called before you arrive, go when you get to Epcot.  You should have no problems at all.


Thanks so much for the advice


----------



## musicguy856

Another caution about using hotel WiFi - I tried to get Guardians VQ on the morning of my departure day (staying offsite) and my hotel's WiFi decided to kick me off right before 7am. By the time I went to cellular the 7am groups were gone and I was leaving before 1pm so ILL was my only option. Fortunately this was the day of the ILL payment glitch that occurred at 7am blocking many onsite guests from booking it then. I was able to secure an 8:55am ILL at 8:30 which was incredible for staying offsite.


----------



## bdrex28

scrappinginontario said:


> Dear Husband



Thanks! I kept trying to figure a "disney" for the D.  I was thinking Disney Husband, Disney Honey, LOL


----------



## CarolynFH

bdrex28 said:


> Thanks! I kept trying to figure a "disney" for the D.  I was thinking Disney Husband, Disney Honey, LOL


For some people it does mean that. For use on Internet forums in general, it’s Dear - husband, wife, sister, brother, daughter, son, mother, etc.


----------



## Davey Jones II

I trust this boarding group system about as far as I can throw it. I'm sure the only way we'll get to ride will be by shelling out for ILL..


----------



## lovethattink

Davey Jones II said:


> I trust this boarding group system about as far as I can throw it. I'm sure the only way we'll get to ride will be by shelling out for ILL..


On Tuesday I got a VQ BG at 7:29 PM!! Yes, PM!! There was storms all around us, but not at Epcot. Many people left the park. We rode Soarin and it had a 15 minute wait. Got off Soarin, sat on a bench to check ride times and saw virtual queue for Guardians was open and booked it at 7:29pm. We were called just before 8pm!!!


----------



## Davey Jones II

lovethattink said:


> On Tuesday I got a VQ BG at 7:29 PM!! Yes, PM!! There was storms all around us, but not at Epcot. Many people left the park. We rode Soarin and it had a 15 minute wait. Got off Soarin, sat on a bench to check ride times and saw virtual queue for Guardians was open and booked it at 7:29pm. We were called just before 8pm!!!



Great.. Does that mean they'll throw me a bone? No. And I don't plan to be up at 7 a.m. every day.

As I said before in another thread, I'll believe it when I ride it. Until then, I expect the BG sytem to let us down royally. I hate the idea of playing a lottery to get to ride. A standby line would be infinitely better.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Davey Jones II said:


> Great.. Does that mean they'll throw me a bone? No. And I don't plan to be up at 7 a.m. every day.
> 
> As I said before in another thread, I'll believe it when I ride it. Until then, I expect the BG sytem to let us down royally. I hate the idea of playing a lottery to get to ride. A standby line would be infinitely better.


Your experience may vary but I don’t remember the last time someone said they weren’t able to get a VQBG during one of the drops.  There seem to be enough for those with Epcot park reservations snd normally those hopping too. 

Each person is different but I’ll take a VQ boarding group which allows me to experience other attractions over waiting in a line for 5+ hours (would never do that) when the VQ wait is 300+ minutes.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Chiming in with our experience, traveled 8/25 to 9/4 with 2 EP park reservation days and one deluxe evening hours option.

I ran a speed test on mine and Hubby's phones, on and off of Disney WiFi. Both of our data plans were about 10x faster than wifi, his slightly more than mine, so his was the phone I booked on.

Kept my phone at time.gov, his phone on the VQ, and refreshed right as it clicked over from 6:59:59 to 7. In the mornings, I got BG 3 and then BG 1. 

I used the same double phone set up at the Germany pavilion for deluxe hours VQ. I don't know how the number lines up to a "good" group since they continue sequential numbering, but we were called as soon as deluxe hours started.

When we saw how late into the evening the 1pm drop was staying open, we also picked up VQs on hops. A 6:30pm pick up was called about 7:30pm while we were still at dinner. Our 2:30pm pick up was slated to be called late, so we hopped again to HS and just came back to EP after 8 to ride with our VQ.

I personally think the VQ right now is a huge benefit to park goers who want to ride the newest attraction without waiting 2-3 hours. But, with it being so easy to pick up right now, I think it's days are numbered. Disney wants that sweet, sweet ILL money...


----------



## lovethattink

Davey Jones II said:


> Great.. Does that mean they'll throw me a bone? No. And I don't plan to be up at 7 a.m. every day.
> 
> As I said before in another thread, I'll believe it when I ride it. Until then, I expect the BG sytem to let us down royally. I hate the idea of playing a lottery to get to ride. A standby line would be infinitely better.


I have missed BG at 7am twice. I have never missed trying for a BG after 2! Your odds are much better after 1 anyway.


----------



## Davey Jones II

I'll believe it when I ride it.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Davey Jones II said:


> I trust this boarding group system about as far as I can throw it. I'm sure the only way we'll get to ride will be by shelling out for ILL..





Davey Jones II said:


> Great.. Does that mean they'll throw me a bone? No. And I don't plan to be up at 7 a.m. every day.
> 
> As I said before in another thread, I'll believe it when I ride it. Until then, I expect the BG sytem to let us down royally. I hate the idea of playing a lottery to get to ride. A standby line would be infinitely better.


You might want to at least wait till you try before you give up. 
It's not hard at all to get a BG. You do have to actually try though. Not every day either. Only on days with Epcot reservations. So unless you have Epcot reservations everyday, you won't be up at 7am everyday.
How on earth standing in line for hours would be better than getting up at 7AM is beyond me. More than likely you'd need to be in line outside the park at 7AM just be start standing in line that will be forming in order to get in line so I doubt you'd find that an improvement. 

Considering the vast majority here report that they get BG at 7AM I'm really not sure why you think you won't. Those that don't get it are those that don't know the steps to take to ensure they get one. There are more than enough reports giving step by step practically error proof instructions on how to do it. 

Going in to anything with a defeatist attitude is probably going to result in just that, defeat.


----------



## Davey Jones II

Mrs.AMC said:


> You might want to at least wait till you try before you give up.
> It's not hard at all to get a BG. You do have to actually try though. Not every day either. Only on days with Epcot reservations. So unless you have Epcot reservations everyday, you won't be up at 7am everyday.
> How on earth standing in line for hours would be better than getting up at 7AM is beyond me. More than likely you'd need to be in line outside the park at 7AM just be start standing in line that will be forming in order to get in line so I doubt you'd find that an improvement.
> 
> Considering the vast majority here report that they get BG at 7AM I'm really not sure why you think you won't. Those that don't get it are those that don't know the steps to take to ensure they get one. There are more than enough reports giving step by step practically error proof instructions on how to do it.
> 
> Going in to anything with a defeatist attitude is probably going to result in just that, defeat.



You just put your finger on the worst part of the BG system. You can follow all the steps, do everything the way you're supposed to, and still end up getting nothing. Then, of course, it's your fault because somehow you "didn't do it right" or your timing was wrong, you didn't jump through the right hoops. or.... Or something. It's Disney's system, but it's your fault when it gives you the shaft. 

Yes I'll try it -- what other choice do I have? I'll try to compete with the fast finger crowd who've been doing it far longer than me. But heaven help me if I complain on these boards after coming up empty. You and others will find a dozen reasons why I screwed it up and it's my fault.

Talk about adding insult to injury.

P.S.: Before BGs, I managed to ride everything, all the hottest, most popular attractions the year they opened, sometimes with FP, sometimes full queue just before closing time, and without ever using a smartphone. Back then, every new ride got a standby line. But now, apparently, if it wasn't for BGs, we would all be stuck in five hour standbys.  That's funny, I don't remember waiting five hours for FOP, 7DMT, Slinky Dog, Frozen Ever After, MFSR...


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Davey Jones II said:


> You just put your finger on the worst part of the BG system. You can follow all the steps, do everything the way you're supposed to, and still end up getting nothing. Then, of course, it's your fault because somehow you "didn't do it right" or your timing was wrong, you didn't jump through the right hoops. or.... Or something. It's Disney's system, but it's your fault when it gives you the shaft.
> 
> Yes I'll try it -- what other choice do I have? I'll try to compete with the fast finger crowd who've been doing it far longer than me. But heaven help me if I complain on these boards after coming up empty. You and others will find a dozen reasons why I screwed it up and it's my fault.
> 
> Talk about adding insult to injury.
> 
> P.S.: Before BGs, I managed to ride everything, all the hottest, most popular attractions the year they opened, sometimes with FP, sometimes full queue just before closing time, and without ever using a smartphone. Back then, every new ride got a standby line. But now, apparently, if it wasn't for BGs, we would all be stuck in five hour standbys.  That's funny, I don't remember waiting five hours for FOP, 7DMT, Slinky Dog, Frozen Ever After, MFSR...


Well I hope you’re able to find some way to be happy on your trip. I am only trying to say to not be so negative. You are conceding defeat before you try. I suspect you don’t let your kids get away with that attitude towards things they attempt. Just good for thought. That’s all

As for “doing it longer”, not sure how that’s possible. I did it the week it opened. Not since. So not possible to “do it longer” as you call it. They only time I didn’t get a boarding group is when I didn’t follow time correctly and waited till 7:00 to try on opening day. It’s been successful because it’s not hard.  Unless you consider being on time hard


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Mrs.AMC said:


> Well I hope you’re able to find some way to be happy on your trip. I am only trying to say to not be so negative. You are conceding defeat before you try. I suspect you don’t let your kids get away with that attitude towards things they attempt. Just good for thought. That’s all
> 
> As for “doing it longer”, not sure how that’s possible. I did it the week it opened. Not since. So not possible to “do it longer” as you call it. They only time I didn’t get a boarding group is when I didn’t follow time correctly and waited till 7:00 to try on opening day. It’s been successful because it’s not hard.  aimless you consider being on time hard


It does feel like a ton of negativity for something that hasn't even happened yet. 

I followed the suggestions (data, not wifi; use time.gov to know when official 7:00 is) and got boarding group 3 on my first try.

There are plenty of ways in which you can do everything right and still fail at Disney, especially with the way things are running in 2022. But, at least of late, GotG 7am VQs have pretty consistently been successful if you do things correctly. And, with how long the 1pm drop is staying open, you can mess up 15 different ways and still get that later-in-the-day boarding group.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> It does feel like a ton of negativity for something that hasn't even happened yet.
> 
> I followed the suggestions (data, not wifi; use time.gov to know when official 7:00 is) and got boarding group 3 on my first try.
> 
> There are plenty of ways in which you can do everything right and still fail at Disney, especially with the way things are running in 2022. But, at least of late, GotG 7am VQs have pretty consistently been successful if you do things correctly. And, with how long the 1pm drop is staying open, you can mess up 15 different ways and still get that later-in-the-day boarding group.


There isn’t even that much to do correctly
 I did the time check but that’s all
 no speed checks
 no worries about Wi-Fi  vs cell
 just checked to be certain I was  on at 7:00 on the nose. Nothing more
 one step to do correctly


----------



## eiblehs

1. Would you recommend only one person in the group trying for a BG? Would it mess up with multiple people within the same party trying on different devices for a BG at 7 am?

2. Is rider-swap used on this ride? We have a small child in our party who is not tall enough. Should I even bother including him in the BG? Or can we still do rider-swap if we select adults only in MDE?


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Grumpy by Birth said:


> We got BG 30 this morning.  Estimated return time was initially 11:45 am - 12:45 pm.  At 9:15 I get a message saying to report now!  We were still at the Beach Club resort getting ready.  Thankfully, that's really close to EPCOT so we made it to the ride with 10 minutes to spare.  We only waited about 10-15 minutes tops from entering until we got to the pre-show.  Not too long of a wait from the pre-show to boarding either.  My wife and I both really enjoyed the ride!





CarolynFH said:


> For future reference, GotG VQ return times have not been enforced to date. As long as your BG has been called, you can show up anytime before the park closes and will be allowed to ride.



I'd read that, but besides not wanting to push my luck and test it personally, I was really itching to get there and it was very helpful to motivate my wife to get ready faster for me to tell her that we couldn't miss our reservation time.


----------



## CarolynFH

eiblehs said:


> 1. Would you recommend only one person in the group trying for a BG? Would it mess up with multiple people within the same party trying on different devices for a BG at 7 am?


Yes, multiple people can try on multiple devices, using different MDE accounts and/or signed in to the same account! Just make sure everyone is connected via F&F so they can book for everyone. 


eiblehs said:


> 2. Is rider-swap used on this ride? We have a small child in our party who is not tall enough. Should I even bother including him in the BG? Or can we still do rider-swap if we select adults only in MDE?


I don’t think it really matters whether you include him in the VQ or not. If you can leave him out, that would be considerate of others trying for a VQ. You can still use rider swap.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

eiblehs said:


> 1. Would you recommend only one person in the group trying for a BG? Would it mess up with multiple people within the same party trying on different devices for a BG at 7 am?
> 
> 2. Is rider-swap used on this ride? We have a small child in our party who is not tall enough. Should I even bother including him in the BG? Or can we still do rider-swap if we select adults only in MDE?


#2 -  He can't even enter the queue if he's not tall enough so there's no reason at all to include him. Sometime before 7:00 prepare your party by selecting just those who plan to ride. Or technically you will deselect those who do not plan to ride. MDE will automatically select all in your party who have an Epcot reservation for that day. For the small child, uncheck their name


----------



## binkeecat17

Which rides currently have virtual queues? I have seen conflicting info on line. Do they change often? I am going mid October. If you have a DAS pass do you need to do the 7am and 1pm virtual queue system for these attractions?


----------



## scrappinginontario

binkeecat17 said:


> Which rides currently have virtual queues? I have seen conflicting info on line. Do they change often? I am going mid October. If you have a DAS pass do you need to do the 7am and 1pm virtual queue system for these attractions?


Your questions was merged with the Guardians of the Galaxy VQ thread as it is the only VQ attraction available at WDW.

There is no talk of it changing until probably Tron opens and an official date hasn’t been announced.

Post 1 has a lot of info about how the VQ works.  

Asking friends about DAS.


----------



## Lisa P.

Only Guardians: Cosmic Rewind has VQ presently. When a family member was using DAS last June, they did get a VQ Boarding Group but used the DAS to return via the Lightning Lane. His (and my) wait time was only ~10-15 minutes via the LL. Standby guests with a VQ BG were waiting 45-60 minutes. Not sure if it's required to get a VQ BG with DAS but that's what we did.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Lisa P. said:


> Only Guardians: Cosmic Rewind has VQ presently. When a family member was using DAS last June, they did get a VQ Boarding Group but used the DAS to return via the Lightning Lane. His (and my) wait time was only ~10-15 minutes via the LL. Standby guests with a VQ BG were waiting 45-60 minutes. Not sure if it's required to get a VQ BG with DAS but that's what we did.


Yes, learned that DAS guests do need to get VQ return time at either 7AM or 1PM.

As you noted, the difference is, when DAS VQ is called, DAS guests may use the LL return queue which is shorter wait time before boarding.


----------



## HopperFan

binkeecat17 said:


> Which rides currently have virtual queues? I have seen conflicting info on line. Do they change often? I am going mid October. If you have a DAS pass do you need to do the 7am and 1pm virtual queue system for these attractions?





scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, learned that DAS guests do need to get VQ return time at either 7AM or 1PM.
> 
> As you noted, the difference is, when DAS VQ is called, DAS guests may use the LL return queue which is shorter wait time before boarding.


Correct, you MUST have a VQ in order to ride *and* use DAS.

When you arrive for your time tell them you have a DAS. They sent us to another CM who did some kind of adjustments in the app, scanning us and then we were sent through the LL.

NOW you will miss the regular queue which is pretty cool.  With the VQ the line moves non-stop and really isn't a long wait, at least when we did it. (End of July)   You get to see the cool stuff before you merge with others for the preshows.  Glad our first time we didn't use our DAS.


----------



## Davey Jones II

Lisa P. said:


> Only Guardians: Cosmic Rewind has VQ presently. When a family member was using DAS last June, they did get a VQ Boarding Group but used the DAS to return via the Lightning Lane. His (and my) wait time was only ~10-15 minutes via the LL. *Standby guests with a VQ BG were waiting 45-60 minutes*. Not sure if it's required to get a VQ BG with DAS but that's what we did.


Wow, I didn't think it was possible for the BG system to be even worse than I thought...


----------



## scrappinginontario

Davey Jones II said:


> Wow, I didn't think it was possible for the BG system to be even worse than I thought...


I was the same as you and thought VQ would be fast once called but, paid ILL$ enter the LL and their wait is shorter.  VQ guests still enter the standby queue which can be slowed depending on how many VQ guests arrive plus the number of ILL$ guests.

Glad I’ll be better prepared and not surprised for a longer VQ wait after reading this thread.  If it’s not bad…bonus!!


----------



## Ronaldo17

Davey Jones II said:


> Wow, I didn't think it was possible for the BG system to be even worse than I thought...


Yeah, me too. You couldn't make it up sometimes.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Hi DaveyJones …want to give you some “Hope”
I figured out the VQ system and I do not know how to mobile order! Haha
You can do it if I can do it !
Do you have the 50th Anniversary APP on your phone?
Step 1 , 2, 3








Good luck This attraction is worth the efforts!


----------



## Duck143

If you're a Deluxe resort guest, can you get a 7am (or 1pm) BG and still be able to book a 6pm BG on the same day?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Duck143 said:


> If you're a Deluxe resort guest, can you get a 7am (or 1pm) BG and still be able to book a 6pm BG on the same day?


Yes. The 6pm deluxe drop is independent of the 7am/1pm day guest BGs.


----------



## Duck143

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Yes. The 6pm deluxe drop is independent of the 7am/1pm day guest BGs.


That's great because the day I booked a park reservation for EP is the same as deluxe after hours.


----------



## disprincess2213

Sorry as i tried to understand... if i have a BG and then purchase LL.... can i ride twice?


----------



## CarolynFH

disprincess2213 said:


> Sorry as i tried to understand... if i have a BG and then purchase LL.... can i ride twice?


You certainly can! Many people do exactly that. It’s a great ride!


----------



## PixieT78

Davey Jones II said:


> Wow, I didn't think it was possible for the BG system to be even worse than I thought...



While I was also a bit surprised at how long the wait was, IMO this is a million times better than waiting 2,3,4+ hours to ride.  

This is hands down the best ride I’ve ever been on.


----------



## binkeecat17

How long is the window for your boarding group when it's called? What if you get called for your boarding group and you have a dining reservation in 10 minutes? it sounds like you don't have any choice in what time you ride so I'm concerned because I have some bookings for restaurants. If you have the das pass does that mean you can go back whenever you want even hours later or do you still have to go back when your group is called?


----------



## CarolynFH

binkeecat17 said:


> How long is the window for your boarding group when it's called? What if you get called for your boarding group and you have a dining reservation in 10 minutes? it sounds like you don't have any choice in what time you ride so I'm concerned because I have some bookings for restaurants. If you have the das pass does that mean you can go back whenever you want even hours later or do you still have to go back when your group is called?


Once your BG has been called, you have until the park closes to tap in (although I wouldn’t wait until 1 minute before that time!). To date, there have been many reports here of guests being allowed to ride, even hours later. Sorry, I don’t know whether having a DAS pass affects that.


----------



## Davey Jones II

PixieT78 said:


> While I was also a bit surprised at how long the wait was, IMO this is a million times better than waiting 2,3,4+ hours to ride.
> 
> This is hands down the best ride I’ve ever been on.



Okay, but is 45-60 min. a typical or average wait time for the BGs?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Davey Jones II said:


> Okay, but is 45-60 min. a typical or average wait time for the BGs?


Yes, 45-60 mins seems to be a very common wait time for VQ wait times once they are called.

Guests who pay for ILL$ ride with a shorter wait time.


----------



## Rush

We are traveling down today and stop in Gainesville for the night, we drive the rest of the way in the morning. We have Epcot reservations tomorrow but we won’t be on property until 9am or so, will the system still let us try for a BG at 7am, or will be shut out until we tap in and try at 1pm since we aren’t on WDW property?


----------



## carlyle688

Rush said:


> We are traveling down today and stop in Gainesville for the night, we drive the rest of the way in the morning. We have Epcot reservations tomorrow but we won’t be on property until 9am or so, will the system still let us try for a BG at 7am, or will be shut out until we tap in and try at 1pm since we aren’t on WDW property?



As long as you have an Epcot reservation you can try at 7:00 from anywhere.


----------



## Rush

carlyle688 said:


> As long as you have an Epcot reservation you can try at 7:00 from anywhere.


Perfect!  I suspected so, but the email said from anywhere within WDW resort. Thanks for the info!


----------



## cluce

Davey Jones II said:


> Okay, but is 45-60 min. a typical or average wait time for the BGs?


If you get an earlier VQ your wait time isn't typically this long. We were there in August and got a virtual queue with an estimated return time of 11:20 but our BG was called around 10AM. We walked through the queue and from where the line stopped until we got onto the ride was roughly 10 minues. So Id say try and have fast fingers at 7 am!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, 45-60 mins seems to be a very common wait time for VQ wait times once they are called.
> 
> Guests who pay for ILL$ ride with a shorter wait time.


Has it gotten that long recently?
We rode with VQ 6 times or so the week it opened and never waited over 30 min. ILL was less yes, but VQ was not long. 
But maybe I count wait time different than others.
I count it till you enter the first pre-show, since they are kinda part of the "ride" seeing how they set up the experience. Especially the 2nd pre-show.
If you are counting till you get in a ride vehicle then yeah, I guess it would be closer to 45 min with the length of the 2 pre-shows and the additional queue time after the 2nd preshow.


----------



## LuthienDragon

So, Park Hopper activates at 2 pm everyday but for Virtual Queue you need to be at 1 pm at the parks. Now, what?
Are Park Hoppers allowed to join the virtual queue?


----------



## musicguy856

LuthienDragon said:


> So, Park Hopper activates at 2 pm everyday but for Virtual Queue you need to be at 1 pm at the parks. Now, what?
> Are Park Hoppers allowed to join the virtual queue?


If there is still availability, yes. Otherwise hoppers are out of luck.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

LuthienDragon said:


> So, Park Hopper activates at 2 pm everyday but for Virtual Queue you need to be at 1 pm at the parks. Now, what?
> Are Park Hoppers allowed to join the virtual queue?


Hoppers can join once they have tapped in. Currently, this is possible because crowds are low and the 1pm VQ is staying open a while. I got one at 6:30pm the first week of September. As soon as you are all tapped in, you can pull over and join the queue.

Assuming BGs are still here through the fall, I'd expect that 1pm to get snapped up much faster Oct-Dec.


----------



## LuthienDragon

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Hoppers can join once they have tapped in. Currently, this is possible because crowds are low and the 1pm VQ is staying open a while. I got one at 6:30pm the first week of September. As soon as you are all tapped in, you can pull over and join the queue.
> 
> Assuming BGs are still here through the fall, I'd expect that 1pm to get snapped up much faster Oct-Dec.



But I am allowed to join the VQ even if I am at that time at Magic Kingdom? Because as a Park Hopper I can't go into Epcot until 2 pm, so I was planning on leaving MK exactly at 1:30 pm.


----------



## musicguy856

LuthienDragon said:


> But I am allowed to join the VQ even if I am at that time at Magic Kingdom? Because as a Park Hopper I can't go into Epcot until 2 pm, so I was planning on leaving MK exactly at 1:30 pm.


For the 1pm VQ you have to tap into Epcot before joining.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

LuthienDragon said:


> But I am allowed to join the VQ even if I am at that time at Magic Kingdom? Because as a Park Hopper I can't go into Epcot until 2 pm, so I was planning on leaving MK exactly at 1:30 pm.


Perhaps I wasn't clear. When I said you had to be "tapped in", I meant tapped into Epcot.


----------



## musicguy856

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear. When I said you had to be "tapped in", I meant tapped into Epcot.


If you are at Magic Kingdom and had scanned in at Epcot earlier in the day, you could join the VQ from Magic Kingdom. Of course to scan in you would have needed Epcot to be your park reservation for the day. But you wouldn't have been able to enter MK until 2pm.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

musicguy856 said:


> If you are at Magic Kingdom and had scanned in at Epcot earlier in the day, you could join the VQ from Magic Kingdom. Of course to scan in you would have needed Epcot to be your park reservation for the day. But you wouldn't have been able to enter MK until 2pm.


Ok, but in this example, why would you wait until you were in MK? 

If EP is your park reservation for the day, you try at 7 and then again at 1 if you missed in the morning. You wouldn't have been eligible to tap into a second park by the 1pm drop so the system will still show you in EP.


----------



## musicguy856

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Ok, but in this example, why would you wait until you were in MK?
> 
> If EP is your park reservation for the day, you try at 7 and then again at 1 if you missed in the morning. You wouldn't have been eligible to tap into a second park by the 1pm drop so the system will still show you in EP.


There’s no reason to but it’s possible. You could miss the 7am one, go to Epcot in the morning, then go back to your resort and book at 1pm from there, then go back to Epcot to ride.


----------



## lovethattink

LuthienDragon said:


> But I am allowed to join the VQ even if I am at that time at Magic Kingdom? Because as a Park Hopper I can't go into Epcot until 2 pm, so I was planning on leaving MK exactly at 1:30 pm.


If you were at MK before 1:30pm, that would mean your park reservation was for MK. You cannot get a VQ until you tap into Epcot AFTER 2pm. Then you can try for a VQ.


----------



## LuthienDragon

lovethattink said:


> If you were at MK before 1:30pm, that would mean your park reservation was for MK. You cannot get a VQ until you tap into Epcot AFTER 2pm. Then you can try for a VQ.



Yeah, I learned this the hard way...Park Hopping is just not worth it right now. But anyway, we were able to get a VQ at 4:30 pm for 7:30 pm ride.


----------



## godfather927

Any thoughts on whether GotG will still be VQ only in early Jan? Trying to remember how long Remy was VQ for and I think it was roughly 6 months or so also?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

godfather927 said:


> Any thoughts on whether GotG will still be VQ only in early Jan? Trying to remember how long Remy was VQ for and I think it was roughly 6 months or so also?


We've already surpassed the length of Remy's VQ. 

I'm shocked it's still VQ now with low Sept crowds, so I'm already wrong about when they'll drop it.


----------



## godfather927

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> We've already surpassed the length of Remy's VQ.
> 
> I'm shocked it's still VQ now with low Sept crowds, so I'm already wrong about when they'll drop it.


Wow, didn't realize it was that short-lived for Remy. I guess GotG must still be popular enough to justify keeping it for the time being.


----------



## CarolynFH

godfather927 said:


> Wow, didn't realize it was that short-lived for Remy. I guess GotG must still be popular enough to justify keeping it for the time being.


Given the recent reports of guests waiting 30+ minutes in the VQ return line before boarding, it does sound like GotG is still popular enough - imagine how long the standby lines would be if they were entirely physical rather than virtual!


----------



## godfather927

CarolynFH said:


> Given the recent reports of guests waiting 30+ minutes in the VQ return line before boarding, it does sound like GotG is still popular enough - imagine how long the standby lines would be if they were entirely physical rather than virtual!


Although, I just looked at the $ILL times on Thrill Data and it looks like you can pretty much buy these well into the afternoon if I'm reading that right? Wouldn't have expected that for such a popular new ride, but I suppose that's due to so many people preferring to use a BG instead of paying for an $ILL?


----------



## CarolynFH

godfather927 said:


> Although, I just looked at the $ILL times on Thrill Data and it looks like you can pretty much buy these well into the afternoon if I'm reading that right? Wouldn't have expected that for such a popular new ride, but I suppose that's due to so many people preferring to use a BG instead of paying for an $ILL?


Yes, I agree - and the 1:00 PM VQ have been lasting a long time too, long enough for guests to hop to Epcot after 2 PM and still get one. Kind of interesting!


----------



## lovethattink

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, I agree - and the 1:00 PM VQ have been lasting a long time too, long enough for guests to hop to Epcot after 2 PM and still get one. Kind of interesting!


I once got a VQ at 7:30pm, it was a very rainy evening and the park had really cleared out. We got called to board around 8pm. Exited the ride around 8:40pm.


----------



## boogienights

I'm getting conflicting reports on whether deluxe guests (Swan) have to be in Epcot at 6 pm to join virtual queue.  We'll be at Boma having dinner at 6 and then  hopping to Epcot for extended evening hours. Anyone know?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

boogienights said:


> I'm getting conflicting reports on whether deluxe guests (Swan) have to be in Epcot at 6 pm to join virtual queue.  We'll be at Boma having dinner at 6 and then  hopping to Epcot for extended evening hours. Anyone know?


In August, on our deluxe night, I tried to make my boarding group early so that I'd be ready and it said no one in our group was eligible. I tried again once we were tapped in and was able to make the group and had to wait until 6 to actually book.

It's possible that I was just trying too early the first time and the system thought I was angling for the 1pm drop. But I'd say I'm 90% sure I was in the deluxe VQ when I got the warning and that you do have to be tapped in to make the group and book.

I didn't think to pull screenshots at the time. Apologies.


----------



## robinb

I was successful at getting a Boarding Group each time I tried.  I got one at 1:00 pm twice and one at 7:00 am once.  I messed up on setting an alarm to get the 6:00 pm one on the PM Deluxe EMH days .  I tried at 6:30 both days and they were already gone.

We park hopped to Epcot yesterday to get a couple more snacks before heading home and the VQ was open at 2:00 when we entered and *still* open when we left 90 minutes later!  Every time I looked at the LL+ for Cosmic Rewind, I could buy it for a return time of less than an hour from the current time.  My spidey sense says that Disney is going to get rid of the VQ pretty soon.  I'll be bummed because it's the 2nd best ride at WDW and a real queue will be brutal.


----------



## CarolynFH

boogienights said:


> I'm getting conflicting reports on whether deluxe guests (Swan) have to be in Epcot at 6 pm to join virtual queue.  We'll be at Boma having dinner at 6 and then  hopping to Epcot for extended evening hours. Anyone know?


No, you don’t have to be in Epcot (and you don’t have to have tapped in earlier, either) for the 6 PM DEEH VQ drop. Just make sure your group is set up and that everyone has tickets and eligibility to enter Epcot. Then at 6 PM, and not a moment before, you can try. We booked ours at 6 PM in Beaches & Cream!


----------



## conandrob240

boogienights said:


> I'm getting conflicting reports on whether deluxe guests (Swan) have to be in Epcot at 6 pm to join virtual queue.  We'll be at Boma having dinner at 6 and then  hopping to Epcot for extended evening hours. Anyone know?


We did it from our room at Beach Club before entering the park this week.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

godfather927 said:


> Wow, didn't realize it was that short-lived for Remy. I guess GotG must still be popular enough to justify keeping it for the time being.


Remy isn't even remotely as popular as GotG. Like, not even in the same galaxy (pun intended)
Remy has a wider audience due to no HR and it's a lot of fun, don't get me wrong but GotG is hugely popular and without VQ it would have a massive line and probably a disastrous effect on rope drop at Epcot. 
I mean, just this morning I saw a nationwide commercial still running advertising GotG ride at Epcot. I don't believe they ever ran one for Remy


----------



## hulagirl87

My 2 experiences this week...  On Sunday I got the 1pm virtual queue and called back to ride at 6:30pm.  As it was my first time, I didn't know what to expect.  It was quite busy in line and at one point we were stopped for about 10 minutes and I thought "oh no, it went down" but now I know that's part of the wait.  They take in large groups at a time for the "preshow" thing.  I wish I had known that, so I hope that info helps someone else        On Wednesday, I was on right at 7am and got group 87.  Ironically, it's my lucky number and I really hoped it would work out as it was my check out day and I only had until noon in the park.  Unfortunately my group wasn't called until I was on Sunshine Flyer back to the airport around 1:00.  So that was a bummer, but I really really loved riding it and it's unlike anything else.  Quite spinny, and had a headache when it was done, but really worth it!


----------



## *pixie*

We have a large group heading to Epcot for the day before a destination wedding at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.  Of our 15+ group, only a handful have been to WDW before.  At 7 a.m. WDW time, we will be getting ready to take off.  From what I understand, we can try for a boarding group at that time? We probably won't actually be in Epcot until 2ish in the afternoon. I'm only planning on trying to get a boarding group for about four of us.  Can we also try for an ILL? We aren't staying onsite as we are headed to Vero at the end of the night, so I'm not sure if we are eligible for the ILL? Most of our group doesn't have a clue what GOTG even is, so I'm not too concerned if they aren't able to ride, but do ILL sell out pretty quickly or should I try and purchase for everyone in the group?


----------



## scrappinginontario

*pixie* said:


> We have a large group heading to Epcot for the day before a destination wedding at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.  Of our 15+ group, only a handful have been to WDW before.  At 7 a.m. WDW time, we will be getting ready to take off.  From what I understand, we can try for a boarding group at that time? We probably won't actually be in Epcot until 2ish in the afternoon. I'm only planning on trying to get a boarding group for about four of us.  Can we also try for an ILL? We aren't staying onsite as we are headed to Vero at the end of the night, so I'm not sure if we are eligible for the ILL? Most of our group doesn't have a clue what GOTG even is, so I'm not too concerned if they aren't able to ride, but do ILL sell out pretty quickly or should I try and purchase for everyone in the group?


If you are not staying onsite you will not be eligible to purchase ILL$ for your group until the park opens.  If only 4 of you plan to ride I would not recommend purchasing it for everyone as that is a lot of wasted money. 

If you have a park reservation for Epcot you will be eligible to try for a Virtual Queue (VQ)  for Guardians.  They go quickly at 7AM but last longer at the 1 PM drop so you will have another opportunity to try later. 

VQ return times have not been enforced so if you get a VQ at the 7AM drop but are not in the park when your group is called, you should still be able to go to the park later and ride.

I would recommend checking thrilldata.com to see how ling the ILL$S are lasting. They don’t appear to be selling out quickly at the moment.


----------



## Rush

Yesterday we got BG 14 on the 7am drop. It initially said estimated time of 9:48am, so we planned for around that time. I know it’s been going quicker, especially at park opening, but the previous days it would open with BG1-30 and slowly work its way up from the top and bottom of that window. So while we knew it would likely reach us earlier we thought it wouldn’t pass us by until after that estimate. Today seemed to operate differently. At early entry opening it called our group and by 9am it said our boarding group had expired. We had been late by a little bit a couple of times and never had any issue getting in, yesterday was no different. Despite our MDE saying our boarding group expired it allowed us in with no noticeable change once we arrived around 9:45.

We are going to try again for EEH tonight. Does anyone know the general success rate for the 6pm BG drop?  We’ve had great success at 7am so far, should we expect that, or has 6pm been tougher since it’s a smaller time window for ride availability?


----------



## *pixie*

scrappinginontario said:


> If you are not staying onsite you will not be eligible to purchase ILL$ for your group until the park opens.  If only 4 of you plan to ride I would not recommend purchasing it for everyone as that is a lot of wasted money.
> 
> If you have a park reservation for Epcot you will be eligible to try for a Virtual Queue (VQ)  for Guardians.  They go quickly at 7AM but last longer at the 1 PM drop so you will have another opportunity to try later.
> 
> VQ return times have not been enforced so if you get a VQ at the 7AM drop but are not in the park when your group is called, you should still be able to go to the park later and ride.
> 
> I would recommend checking thrilldata.com to see how ling the ILL$S are lasting. They don’t appear to be selling out quickly at the moment.


Thank you! So it looks like we will be in the air when our time opens to purchase ILL.  I should've been more clear, four of us have our heart set on trying to ride, but I was wondering if the entire group would have a better chance of riding with ILL.  I will check out that site!


----------



## disprincess2213

Day 4 of not getting a BG at 7am from disney hotel. Im so frustrated. I tap refresh as fast as i could at 7am and it does nothing!! After about 5 seconds of hitting regresh it turns white and says boarding group full.  Its as if its not registering my fast pushing of refresh.  Only one day left here in disney. Should i be "pulling down" to refresh instead? Totally stinks.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

disprincess2213 said:


> Day 4 of not getting a BG at 7am from disney hotel. Im so frustrated. I tap refresh as fast as i could at 7am and it does nothing!! After about 5 seconds of hitting regresh it turns white and says boarding group full.  Its as if its not registering my fast pushing of refresh.  Only one day left here in disney. Should i be "pulling down" to refresh instead? Totally stinks.


Are you on Disney wifi or phone data? Are you using time.gov to know when 7am actually is?


----------



## disprincess2213

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Are you on Disney wifi or phone data? Are you using time.gov to know when 7am actually is?


1000% yes ahd disney wifi.  I tap refresh and nothing.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

disprincess2213 said:


> 1000% yes ahd disney wifi.  I tap refresh and nothing.


Get off of Disney wifi. It's way slower than your standard data plan.

Try going to speedtest dot net both on and off of WiFi and you'll see. For me, data was 10x faster than wifi.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

disprincess2213 said:


> Day 4 of not getting a BG at 7am from disney hotel. Im so frustrated. I tap refresh as fast as i could at 7am and it does nothing!! After about 5 seconds of hitting regresh it turns white and says boarding group full.  Its as if its not registering my fast pushing of refresh.  Only one day left here in disney. Should i be "pulling down" to refresh instead? Totally stinks.


7am is too late to click refresh.
You need to click refresh when time.gov shows 6:59:58/59, so before 7am
If you wait till 7am you miss the roll over already
You do have your boarding group set prior to starting, correct?
Get off Disney’s wifi, use time.gov to refresh your preset group and I think you’ll have success
Are you trying again at 1?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

disprincess2213 said:


> Day 4 of not getting a BG at 7am from disney hotel. Im so frustrated. I tap refresh as fast as i could at 7am and it does nothing!! After about 5 seconds of hitting regresh it turns white and says boarding group full.  Its as if its not registering my fast pushing of refresh.  Only one day left here in disney. Should i be "pulling down" to refresh instead? Totally stinks.


Update? How'd you do once you switched from wifi to data? I hope you were able to get a VQ...


----------



## MIChessGuy

I will be doing the GotG version of the queue lottery later this month.  As stated above, it is important NOT to wait until exactly 7:00 before doing a refresh because that is too late.  When the in-person ROTR queue lottery was going on, I had success by waiting until exactly 6:59:59 and then doing a refresh to get at the Join button.  (I can't remember exactly how the refresh worked under that system; it might have been "pull down" only.)  

Even doing all the prep you can do, sometimes you are at the mercy of a misbehaving device or some kind of data transmission problem that costs you maybe 2 seconds, which unfortunately can be a deal-breaker.  I remember a lot of groaning on Sunset Blvd. from ROTR queue hopefuls who had not succeeded.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I accidentally lost my boarding group. I cancelled thinking I could get another time. Can I try again at 1:00 pm. Thanks


----------



## Rush

MOM POPPINS said:


> I accidentally lost my boarding group. I cancelled thinking I could get another time. Can I try again at 1:00 pm. Thanks


My initial thought would be that it would already have shown you as being awarded a boarding group and would prevent you from being eligible at 1pm. But I’d be interested to hear what happened. I was always afraid I’d accidentally cancel it while checking on the BG status. We were late for our boarding group a couple of times, one even said it had expired, and it still let us in. So in the future I wouldn’t cancel if it’s because you want a later time, still go with the earlier boarding group. As far as I know no one has reported having been denied after their BG has been called.


----------



## jkw4afh

Here now...looking to join the Virtual Queue at 6pm for Extended Hours. 

I've noticed in the app it's not letting me select my party and confirm guests. Will that part of the app open up closer to 6:00pm? Has anyone had experience with this??


----------



## Rush

jkw4afh said:


> Here now...looking to join the Virtual Queue at 6pm for Extended Hours.
> 
> I've noticed in the app it's not letting me select my party and confirm guests. Will that part of the app open up closer to 6:00pm? Has anyone had experience with this??


Yes, we were there two weeks ago. As long as you have an Epcot reservation, or a park hopper eligible pass and visited your first park with a reservation today, and are staying in a deluxe resort or villas you will be able to confirm your party at 5 pm. We got one and the boarding group was actually called before the end of regular park hours, before EEH.  Good luck!


----------



## jkw4afh

Rush said:


> Yes, we were there two weeks ago. As long as you have an Epcot reservation, or a park hopper eligible pass and visited your first park with a reservation today, and are staying in a deluxe resort or villas you will be able to confirm your party at 5 pm. We got one and the boarding group was actually called before the end of regular park hours, before EEH.  Good luck!


Thank you SO MUCH for the reply! I couldn’t figure out what was going on LOL!


----------



## disneylover102

Trying to decide on my upcoming trip in December if I want to start at Epcot every day or not. I’d ideally like to buy a LL and get a BG for Guardians every day but I’d rather not start in Epcot every day. I had heard that BGs weren’t running out from the 1 PM drop as fast anymore so you could even get one if you’re park hopping but today I checked and they were gone earlier than that. I’m going December 8-15. Anyone think it’ll be more or less likely they’ll run out slower then? Like is it extra busy this week than it’ll probably be then?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

disneylover102 said:


> Trying to decide on my upcoming trip in December if I want to start at Epcot every day or not. I’d ideally like to buy a LL and get a BG for Guardians every day but I’d rather not start in Epcot every day. I had heard that BGs weren’t running out from the 1 PM drop as fast anymore so you could even get one if you’re park hopping but today I checked and they were gone earlier than that. I’m going December 8-15. Anyone think it’ll be more or less likely they’ll run out slower then? Like is it extra busy this week than it’ll probably be then?


This is Fall Break in a lot of school districts in the south so yeah, I do think this week is busier than the first couple of weeks in December will be. 
Still, if you are staying at a Epcot area Resort I would lean to starting each day at Epcot, even though you can't hop till 2. Especially if it's a short trip. If it's a long trip and/or you are not at an Epcot resort then I would not start each day at Epcot.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

disneylover102 said:


> Trying to decide on my upcoming trip in December if I want to start at Epcot every day or not. I’d ideally like to buy a LL and get a BG for Guardians every day but I’d rather not start in Epcot every day. I had heard that BGs weren’t running out from the 1 PM drop as fast anymore so you could even get one if you’re park hopping but today I checked and they were gone earlier than that. I’m going December 8-15. Anyone think it’ll be more or less likely they’ll run out slower then? Like is it extra busy this week than it’ll probably be then?


The excellent BG availability was during the late August / September slow down, when all of the parks had extremely low wait times. The last time it was open long enough for the 2pm hop was 10/4, per thrill data. It could be that this is just a busy week, or this could be the new norm for fall/winter crowds.
https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/attraction/epcot/guardiansofthegalaxycosmicrewind/

If double rides every day is your priority, I would keep watching the Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind Boarding Group Availability chart at the above link and see if the 1pm keeps getting snapped up quickly throughout the month. 

For what it's worth, I was lucky enough to travel in that sweet spot for Aug/Sept where we were grabbing late-in-the-day BGs after hopping. The ride is incredible, I had an absolute blast rocking out to various songs while getting whipped around on a coaster, and it's *not* worth losing your morning time in all of the other 3 parks. Buy the LL every day, make a couple of EP reservations to get the BG for double rides, too, but don't completely upend your trip to ride this twice a day every day.


----------



## Disturbia

Grasshopper2016 said:


> I haven’t read through the entirety of this thread, so apologies if this has already been covered.
> 
> We are staying at a deluxe hotel and have park hopper tickets.  Yesterday (Monday) we had reservations at Animal Kingdom. Our plan was to hop to EPCOT for dinner and then stay for Extended Evening Hours.  My understanding was that, so long as you have park hoppers (and a deluxe hotel stay) you don’t actually need to have tapped into EPCOT yet in order to join the 6:00 virtual queue.
> 
> But at 5:30, I went to the virtual queue page on the MDE app to confirm my party and it said that we were not eligible since we did not have park reservations for EPCOT that day.  We raced over to EPCOT ASAP, and tapped in just before 6:00.  As soon as we did so, the system recognized us as eligible for the virtual queue.
> 
> (I joined at precisely 6:00:00 and was given a boarding group with an expected call back time of 10:57. The boarding groups must have sold out in less than 2 seconds!)
> 
> Just wanted to let people know about my experience, since everything I had read had led me to believe that I didn’t need to be in EPCOT in order to join the queue.


What resort were you staying at?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Disturbia said:


> What resort were you staying at?


Not who you quoted, but I was in BWV on a DVC reservation and wasn't able to make my group until I was tapped in.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Not who you quoted, but I was in BWV on a DVC reservation and wasn't able to make my group until I was tapped in.


Yours and the quoted PP above (which was from in August) were more of an anomaly/MDE glitch than SOP.
Which is to say that it can't happen but it's not the way it's supposed to happen.
The design is no, you are not required to have tapped in.
If for whatever reason MDE doesn't pick up on your resort reservation eligibility, then it doesn't let you book till tapped in. 
Not sure if any one has picked up on a pattern re: which resorts it consistently won't recognize or not
It's a good question.
Could it be
DVC
DVC on points
Swan/Dolphin + DVC
Swan/Dolphin + DVC on Points
Some other combo
No idea
Just tossing a theory out there to discuss
It may be 100% random


----------



## Disturbia

Just to be clear, from what I understand if VQ had availability after 2 pm, you still need to have tapped in to Epcot to be eligible for any remaining VQs even if I had tapped into MK?  

What if I had plans to be in MK but flights got delayed.  Do I have to switch park passes to Epcot now AND tap in ? (can’t go to Mk and tap in) to get access to that 2 pm VQ (planning on being in park at say 3 pm). 

You have to be tapped into A park?


----------



## Disturbia

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Not who you quoted, but I was in BWV on a DVC reservation and wasn't able to make my group until I was tapped in.


This should be fixed.  What if you’re running late from an ADR.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Disturbia said:


> This should be fixed.  What if you’re running late from an ADR.


MDE is full of glitches. I don't think they are intentional. I have a feeling, like most companies, they'd love if there were never any glitches. 
Unfortunately, they have more than their fair share.
Will it be fixed? Maybe. Probably. Eventually. Will it still have glitches? Most certainly. 
You can always approach a blue umbrella, explain the issue and seek their help for a resolution.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Disturbia said:


> Just to be clear, from what I understand if VQ had availability after 2 pm, you still need to have tapped in to Epcot to be eligible for any remaining VQs even if I had tapped into MK?
> 
> What if I had plans to be in MK but flights got delayed.  Do I have to switch park passes to Epcot now AND tap in ? (can’t go to Mk and tap in) *to get access to that 2 pm VQ* (planning on being in park at say 3 pm).
> 
> You have to be tapped into A park?


Struggling to follow your question but I think I got it finally. First, it's a 1PM drop, not a 2PM drop. I think that's the part of your question that confused me. You can hop at 2 but the drop is at 1

From the first page

*At 1pm, you would have had to tap into Epcot beforehand. But you don't have to physically be in Epcot at 1pm as long as you tapped into the park earlier. *

If there are still VQ left when you hop to Epcot, or enter Epcot after you land in your scenario, yes you can get one.


----------



## Disturbia

Mrs.AMC said:


> MDE is full of glitches. I don't think they are intentional. I have a feeling, like most companies, they'd love if there were never any glitches.
> Unfortunately, they have more than their fair share.
> Will it be fixed? Maybe. Probably. Eventually. Will it still have glitches? Most certainly.
> You can always approach a blue umbrella, explain the issue and seek their help for a resolution.


Blue umbrella was 15-30 min wait each time.  At HS there was a lot of time between passes so we had time to kill in the am.  Pm we just left money on the table .


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Disturbia said:


> Blue umbrella was 30 min wait each time


ok


----------



## Disturbia

Mrs.AMC said:


> Struggling to follow your question but I think I got it finally. First, it's a 1PM drop, not a 2PM drop. I think that's the part of your question that confused me. You can hop at 2 but the drop is at 1
> 
> From the first page
> 
> *At 1pm, you would have had to tap into Epcot beforehand. But you don't have to physically be in Epcot at 1pm as long as you tapped into the park earlier. *
> 
> If there are still VQ left when you hop to Epcot, or enter Epcot after you land in your scenario, yes you can get one.


Yes you answered it.  So you do have to scan in to Epcot. 

But if MK was your first park and you didn’t scan in to Mk you would have to go to Guest relations and change the park pass I assume.  With flight delays/cancellations/park passes selling out I’m sure people will encounter this.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Disturbia said:


> This should be fixed.  What if you’re running late from an ADR.


So, totally agreed that it should be fixed but, on the list of things that Disney IT needs to handle, I doubt this even makes top 20. There are so many unfortunate glitches that then force people to miss out on ILL/ G+/VQ. It sucks absolutely sucks but it's what we have right now.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Disturbia said:


> Yes you answered it.  So you do have to scan in to Epcot.
> 
> But if MK was your first park and you didn’t scan in to Mk you would have to go to Guest relations and change the park pass I assume.  With flight delays/cancellations/park passes selling out I’m sure people will encounter this.


Well, the FAQ on the first page of the thread answered it, LOL
Thankfully, park passes selling out is not a common/daily thing. Most of the time, you can swap on the fly
Likely advice would be avoid Epcot as your arrival day park if at all possible.
Then you don't have to worry about that part at least. Remove as many possible hurdles as you can.


----------



## Disturbia

Mrs.AMC said:


> Well, the FAQ on the first page of the thread answered it, LOL
> Thankfully, park passes selling out is not a common/daily thing. Most of the time, you can swap on the fly
> Likely advice would be avoid Epcot as your arrival day park if at all possible.
> Then you don't have to worry about that part at least. Remove as many possible hurdles as you can.


We are going Christmas/New Years so I expect Epcot passes to sell out as well.  With the flight fiasco in April and having to drive anyway we are planning on making the 20 hour drive this time and chose MK as our first park (with extended hours.). 

We will also not park hop.


----------



## Rmac757

Hi there. New to this forum but long time Disney dad. I’ve tried to do a search as I’m sure it’s on here but still haven’t found my answer. We are headed to the Riviera on Oct 15th so things were getting a bit time critical. My question is. If we we want to have the best chances of getting Guardians should we try for an individual lightning lane before VQ ?  i don’t mind spending the extra couple bucks ( I’d prefer not to but don’t mind). I was wondering if one has much better chance over the other. Thanks in advance and apologize again if this has been answered several times already.


----------



## Disturbia

Rmac757 said:


> Hi there. New to this forum but long time Disney dad. I’ve tried to do a search as I’m sure it’s on here but still haven’t found my answer. We are headed to the Riviera on Oct 15th so things were getting a bit time critical. My question is. If we we want to have the best chances of getting Guardians should we try for an individual lightning lane before VQ ?  i don’t mind spending the extra couple bucks ( I’d prefer not to but don’t mind). I was wondering if one has much better chance over the other. Thanks in advance and apologize again if this has been answered several times already.


https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/attraction/epcot/guardiansofthegalaxycosmicrewind/

The LL was available for quite some time.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Rmac757 said:


> Hi there. New to this forum but long time Disney dad. I’ve tried to do a search as I’m sure it’s on here but still haven’t found my answer. We are headed to the Riviera on Oct 15th so things were getting a bit time critical. My question is. If we we want to have the best chances of getting Guardians should we try for an individual lightning lane before VQ ?  i don’t mind spending the extra couple bucks ( I’d prefer not to but don’t mind). I was wondering if one has much better chance over the other. Thanks in advance and apologize again if this has been answered several times already.


No, VQ first. Always.
Read post #1 for all the info/directions on the best way to get VQ spots.
ILL will be there after you grab your VQ


----------



## jimim

Rush said:


> Yes, we were there two weeks ago. As long as you have an Epcot reservation, or a park hopper eligible pass and visited your first park with a reservation today, and are staying in a deluxe resort or villas you will be able to confirm your party at 5 pm. We got one and the boarding group was actually called before the end of regular park hours, before EEH.  Good luck!


awesome.  that's exactly what I came here to find out.  so while at dinner I can setup my party at 5 and then refresh at 6. PM for the EEH.  I have that right?  as long as I tapped into a park  or Epcot itself that day and in a villa (AKL jambo).


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

jimim said:


> awesome.  that's exactly what I came here to find out.  so while at dinner I can setup my party at 5 and then refresh at 6. PM for the EEH.  I have that right?  as long as I tapped into a park  or Epcot itself that day and in a villa (AKL jambo).


95% of the time, yes, this is correct. There is a known bug that hits some folks where they can't do it unless they've actually tapped into Epcot, but it seems to be uncommon and unpredictable. I doubt it's worth planning your day around. Probably just as likely to have this bug as to, say, have MDE force restart and make you log back in right when you're refreshing. Disney IT at it's finest!


----------



## jimim

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> 95% of the time, yes, this is correct. There is a known bug that hits some folks where they can't do it unless they've actually tapped into Epcot, but it seems to be uncommon and unpredictable. I doubt it's worth planning your day around. Probably just as likely to have this bug as to, say, have MDE force restart and make you log back in right when you're refreshing. Disney IT at it's finest!


We are actually in Epcot that day so I will have tapped in the morning then leave later in day so that won’t affect me cause Epcot was my first park anyway?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

jimim said:


> We are actually in Epcot that day so I will have tapped in the morning then leave later in day so that won’t affect me cause Epcot was my first park anyway?


Yes, then you should be golden


----------



## auralia

I was up at 655 am on the 10th and was ready clicked in right at 7am. My boarding group was called at 340pm. I also did genie plus and right after getting guardians tried for test track and got a 350 test track. I then went on the app again at 555pm and clicked through right at 6pm for the deluxe after hours initial return time guessed 1045 but we were called back at 945. Def don’t trust the return window the second time round if doing the deluxe guest after hours que.


----------



## Disturbia

so if someone was flying in (or flight delays as often is the case now) and didn’t tap into Epcot, 95% of the time they will be able to try to get a GOTG VQ at 6pm?

I’ve seen people tap into another park has anyone tried not tapping into a park?

What’s the standby wait time like during those hours?


----------



## jimim

jimim said:


> We are actually in Epcot that day so I will have tapped in the morning then leave later in day so that won’t affect me cause Epcot was my first park anyway?


ok cool.  thanks for that.  i lucked out with picking that as an epcot day not even knowing.


----------



## Rush

Disturbia said:


> so if someone was flying in (or flight delays as often is the case now) and didn’t tap into Epcot, 95% of the time they will be able to try to get a GOTG VQ at 6pm?
> 
> I’ve seen people tap into another park has anyone tried not tapping into a park?
> 
> What’s the standby wait time like during those hours?


1. That’s how the email regarding EEH reads, it only says you have to have visited your park with a reservation if that reservation was not for Epcot, of course with a park hopper ticket/pass.

2. Can’t say, we visited another park that day. Like I said above, in theory you shouldn’t have to tap in if your reservation is for Epcot, any other park, yes, you will have had to tap into that park.

3. There is no standby queue for GotG, even during EEH. I asked the CM what happens if they got all the way through the BG’s. He said they space out the BG’s to assure that doesn’t happens. I can say, when we rode it was just before regular park hours were over, Harmonious was about to start and there was almost no one in the queue/pre show. When we got on the ride vehicle we were in the very back (ALWAYS!) and some others were in the front, the rest of the seats were empty. It didn’t stay that way I’m sure, but it was the transition from regular hours to EEH and people with BG for EEH were likely watching the show. They must have then ran to GotG as the entrance was a bit of a madhouse as we came off the ride. All that said, I’m not saying there’s never been a standby queue, I just wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## Disturbia

Rush said:


> 1. That’s how the email regarding EEH reads, it only says you have to have visited your park with a reservation if that reservation was not for Epcot, of course with a park hopper ticket/pass.
> 
> 2. Can’t say, we visited another park that day. Like I said above, in theory you shouldn’t have to tap in if your reservation is for Epcot, any other park, yes, you will have had to tap into that park.
> 
> 3. There is no standby queue for GotG, even during EEH. I asked the CM what happens if they got all the way through the BG’s. He said they space out the BG’s to assure that doesn’t happens. I can say, when we rode it was just before regular park hours were over, Harmonious was about to start and there was almost no one in the queue/pre show. When we got on the ride vehicle we were in the very back (ALWAYS!) and some others were in the front, the rest of the seats were empty. It didn’t stay that way I’m sure, but it was the transition from regular hours to EEH and people with BG for EEH were likely watching the show. They must have then ran to GotG as the entrance was a bit of a madhouse as we came off the ride. All that said, I’m not saying there’s never been a standby queue, I just wouldn’t count on it.


So is there a second drop of BGs if everyone gets through the line?


----------



## Rmac757

Thanks for the great replies. Much appreciated


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Disturbia said:


> So is there a second drop of BGs if everyone gets through the line?


For EMH? Not happened. They issue enough that they know it will extend through EMH
 it’s operated long enough they know the max number of guests per hour
if they get through less it runs over
 if it’s really bad and they  can’t get through them all in a reasonable time beyond EMH then you’ll miss out
 they say  a BG is not a guarantee to ride


----------



## Rush

Disturbia said:


> So is there a second drop of BGs if everyone gets through the line?


No, the queue to join a BG just stays open until it’s full. It maybe has happened, but if it has that’s an anomaly and not the norm.


----------



## Bobby306

I have a question about when to refresh your screen to get a return time. When I pull down the screen it takes about 2 seconds for the screen to come back so I refreshed at 6:59:58 but it took about 20 seconds for the screen to pop back up and all the 7am ones were gone. I’m leaving in 10 days so figured I’d start ”practicing”. I know at the parks the Wi-Fi stinks but I’m at home and have a great connection here. I know I can probably get the 1:00 one but I can’t practice that one unless I’m in the park. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Rush

Bobby306 said:


> I have a question about when to refresh your screen to get a return time. When I pull down the screen it takes about 2 seconds for the screen to come back so I refreshed at 6:59:58 but it took about 20 seconds for the screen to pop back up and all the 7am ones were gone. I’m leaving in 10 days so figured I’d start ”practicing”. I know at the parks the Wi-Fi stinks but I’m at home and have a great connection here. I know I can probably get the 1:00 one but I can’t practice that one unless I’m in the park. Thanks for any help!


It somewhat depends on the quality of your internet, along with your technique. Do a speed test to find which is faster that given morning. I found our cell service was always faster than Disney’s resort Wi-Fi, but their ping was lower. We always had my wife and I trying, she on cell service pushing the button, me on Wi-Fi pulling the screen. If you are going to pull to refresh, pull down and hold it down until it’s time to release to refresh.

Maybe it was my technique, maybe it was the cell service, but 75% of the time she would get the BG before me. Some recommend to release your pull down at 6:59:59, but I found when I did that it always was just a split second too early and I’d have to pull again at 7:00:01. So I started trying to release it as soon as Time.gov hit 7:00:00 on third device. That seemed to work better for me, but in the end she almost consistently was out doing me with the button push on cell service.

Whether it’s 7am or 1pm I’m fairly confident you’ll get to ride each day you want to. Good luck!


----------



## Delilah1310

auralia said:


> I was up at 655 am on the 10th and was ready clicked in right at 7am. My boarding group was called at 340pm. I also did genie plus and right after getting guardians tried for test track and got a 350 test track. I then went on the app again at 555pm and clicked through right at 6pm for the deluxe after hours initial return time guessed 1045 but we were called back at 945. Def don’t trust the return window the second time round if doing the deluxe guest after hours que.



So you were able to get a boarding group from the morning drop, the deluxe evening extra hours drop (which is awesome by the way! great job!) - but in theory could a person ALSO buy a ILL for it and ride a THIRD time in one day?


----------



## Disturbia

Delilah1310 said:


> So you were able to get a boarding group from the morning drop, the deluxe evening extra hours drop (which is awesome by the way! great job!) - but in theory could a person ALSO buy a ILL for it and ride a THIRD time in one day?


Yes.  I’ve read reports of people being able to do that (ride 3 times by paying LLI$)


----------



## lovethattink

Delilah1310 said:


> So you were able to get a boarding group from the morning drop, the deluxe evening extra hours drop (which is awesome by the way! great job!) - but in theory could a person ALSO buy a ILL for it and ride a THIRD time in one day?


Yes, as written on the first page!


----------



## Delilah1310

lovethattink said:


> Yes, as written on the first page!


Thanks ... it just wasn't clear to me how the deluxe evening extra hours plays into it. Appreciate it!


----------



## lovethattink

Delilah1310 said:


> Thanks ... it just wasn't clear to me how the deluxe evening extra hours plays into it. Appreciate it!


Personally, I couldn’t ride it three times in a day. While I love the attraction, the intensity is once in a day and done. Most visits to Epcot, we skip it entirely. My son could easily do 3 rides in a day. My dh is same as me.


----------



## Delilah1310

lovethattink said:


> Personally, I couldn’t ride it three times in a day. While I love the attraction, the intensity is once in a day and done. Most visits to Epcot, we skip it entirely. My son could easily do 3 rides in a day. My dh is same as me.


Oh no! It's really that intense? well, I will bring my Dramamine! 
We have two teen boys with us, so I am positive they will want the maximum amount of rides. These are kids who will ride Everest 5 times back-to-back! (that one is a one per day for me! )

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Delilah1310 said:


> Oh no! It's really that intense? well, I will bring my Dramamine!
> We have two teen boys with us, so I am positive they will want the maximum amount of rides. These are kids who will ride Everest 5 times back-to-back! (that one is a one per day for me! )
> 
> thanks for the heads up!


For most, no, it's not intense. It's a smooth ride without big drops. It's just got that launch
For anyone with any issues with motion issues? Yes, it does tend to get to anyone with motion issues. Even slight ones.
It's because of the twist and forward at the same time, I think. It's smooth but you do dual movements throughout much of the ride, with screens to look at, so it can overload the equilibrium and senses at the same time. I can see how that could trigger motion issues with folks. It must have something about it that can really target whatever that little bone in the inner ear is.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Delilah1310 said:


> Oh no! It's really that intense? well, I will bring my Dramamine!
> We have two teen boys with us, so I am positive they will want the maximum amount of rides. These are kids who will ride Everest 5 times back-to-back! (that one is a one per day for me! )
> 
> thanks for the heads up!


It affects many people differently.  If you so a search on this board or read through titles you will find posts re:motion sickness.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Today I achieved the most success I've ever had with virtual queue sign-up.  I was up at 6:50 am, selected my group (which was just me), and got time.gov going in a separate window.  At 6:59:50, I switched back to MDE and mentally counted down the next nine seconds before hitting the Refresh button.  Upon pressing Join, I was told I was in BG 2 and in fact my group was 'called' at 8:17 am, when the off-site people were still waiting to be let into the main part of the park. 

I really should have used a second device for time.gov, I suppose, but that early in the morning I just don't have the motivation to make a big production out of it.  For the last few minutes before 7:00, I counted ten-second intervals along with time.gov to get into the rhythm of it.  I also noticed that my data connection out here (one of the new-ish hotels in the Flamingo Crossing area) was nearly a dead zone, so the hotel wi-fi was crucial for success.


----------



## lovethattink

MIChessGuy said:


> Today I achieved the most success I've ever had with virtual queue sign-up.  I was up at 6:50 am, selected my group (which was just me), and got time.gov going in a separate window.  At 6:59:50, I switched back to MDE and mentally counted down the next nine seconds before hitting the Refresh button.  Upon pressing Join, I was told I was in BG 2 and in fact my group was 'called' at 8:17 am, when the off-site people were still waiting to be let into the main part of the park.
> 
> I really should have used a second device for time.gov, I suppose, but that early in the morning I just don't have the motivation to make a big production out of it.  For the last few minutes before 7:00, I counted ten-second intervals along with time.gov to get into the rhythm of it.  I also noticed that my data connection out here (one of the new-ish hotels in the Flamingo Crossing area) was nearly a dead zone, so the hotel wi-fi was crucial for success.


Congratulations! Enjoy!


----------



## *pixie*

If I’m understanding the thrill data site correctly, the $ILL generally has availability to purchase through most of the morning, correct? So if we aren’t successful with the virtual que we should be able to purchase $ILL? We are staying at Disney’s Vero Beach resort so I’m not sure if that’s considered on site or not.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

*pixie* said:


> If I’m understanding the thrill data site correctly, the $ILL generally has availability to purchase through most of the morning, correct? So if we aren’t successful with the virtual que we should be able to purchase $ILL? We are staying at Disney’s Vero Beach resort so I’m not sure if that’s considered on site or not.


ILL does last must longer in the day.


----------



## *pixie*

Mrs.AMC said:


> ILL does last must longer in the day.


Thank you!


----------



## Rmac757

Quick update to our first Epcot day. My daughter and I had our phones booted up at 650. We shut our Wi-Fi off and confirmed with an internet speed test that our cellular data was faster than the Riviera‘s Wi-Fi. My wife pulled up the NIST clock and and gave us a countdown “:30 seconds left, :15 seconds left…..then 55, 56, 57, 58, 59”. At :59 we hit refresh on both devices. I was grabbing the Guardians virtual que and my daughter a Test Track lightning lane through Genie+. She was able to grab Test Track @925.  I got virtual que group 20 for approx 10:21. I then went back in and grabbed Guardians Individual Lightning Lanes at 8:45-945.  We had no real plan to get these time slots but it all worked out. We rope dropped the International Gateway and rode Remmy’s. We were able to grab Frozen on a 12 minute wait right after. After Frozen we walked to Guardians where we hit our ILL. We then went to Test Track for our lightning lane. Our Guardians virtual que updated to an hour earlier so we walked right back after TT and rode Guardians again. all of this was done by 1015.


----------



## MemoryMakers

Rmac757 said:


> We rope dropped the International Gateway and rode Remmy’s. We were able to grab Frozen on a 12 minute wait right after.


Quick question as we plan on attempting the Remmy/Frozen double as well entering from IG.  What time (approx) did you get to the IG and about how far back were you from tapstiles?


----------



## hcortesis

MemoryMakers said:


> Quick question as we plan on attempting the Remmy/Frozen double as well entering from IG.  What time (approx) did you get to the IG and about how far back were you from tapstiles?


Yesterday we arrived at IG at about 7:40.  Made it over to France where they held us till about 7:50.  Moved continuously from there and boarded ride at 8:01.


----------



## Rmac757

MemoryMakers said:


> Quick question as we plan on attempting the Remmy/Frozen double as well entering from IG.  What time (approx) did you get to the IG and about how far back were you from tapstiles?





MemoryMakers said:


> Quick question as we plan on attempting the Remmy/Frozen double as well entering from IG.  What time (approx) did you get to the IG and about how far back were you from tapstiles?


Great question. We are staying at the Riviera so had close access to the Skyliner. We boarded the Skyliner at 715 which put us at the International Gateway around 730. When we were let in ( a little before 8a ) we were about 1/3 down from the lead of the group. We were by no means in the back but again had about 1/3 of the group ahead of us. It’s important to note that we were on the fence about going to Frozen because as we exited Remmy’s a wait time of 25 minutes was posted and we we’re unnecessarily worried about our  connect to our lightning lane. Another guest told us it wasn’t going to be near 25……they said it would be more like 12 minutes. It ended up being 13. The line at frozen moved the entire time and went quick.  Hope this helps


----------



## TheSpooph

Hey all! I am heading to Orlando for a conference the week after Thanksgiving. I am flying into MCO on Monday and should land around 2:30pm. I’m planning to do Epcot that day to watch the Candlelight Processional for the first time. But - I would love to do as many rides as I can too! 

Since I won’t get to EPCOT until late in the day, I’m wondering if I should do the ILL$ for GotG. I could try at the 7am slot and decide then if I don’t get it  - or some other strategy? Thoughts?


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheSpooph said:


> Hey all! I am heading to Orlando for a conference the week after Thanksgiving. I am flying into MCO on Monday and should land around 2:30pm. I’m planning to do Epcot that day to watch the Candlelight Processional for the first time. But - I would love to do as many rides as I can too!
> 
> Since I won’t get to EPCOT until late in the day, I’m wondering if I should do the ILL$ for GotG. I could try at the 7am slot and decide then if I don’t get it  - or some other strategy? Thoughts?


I would recommend trying for a VQ as the return time is not reinforced so you can return anytime at all after your group is called.

If you don’t get a 7AM VQ you could try again as soon as you land but, the 1:00’s may be gone by then.

If it were me if I was not successful at 7AM I think I’d purchase an ILL$ if you really want to ride.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

scrappinginontario said:


> I would recommend trying for a VQ as the return time is not reinforced so you can return anytime at all after your group is called.
> 
> If you don’t get a 7AM VQ you could try again as soon as you land but, the 1:00’s may be gone by then.
> 
> If it were me if I was not successful at 7AM I think I’d purchase an ILL$ if you really want to ride.


Yep. 100%
we are flying down next Sunday to do HHN Halloween night
 I got a reservation for Epcot on Sunday
 will try for a VQ Sunday  
gonna run over there  after we land


----------



## hcortesis

Mrs.AMC said:


> Yep. 100%
> we are flying down next Sunday to do HHN Halloween night
> I got a reservation for Epcot on Sunday
> will try for a VQ Sunday
> gonna run over there  after we land


We did this last Saturday.  Got a VQ while at home.  Flew to MCO at 3.  Landed at 6:30.  Drove to BCV at 7:30 and straight to GOG at 8:00.


----------



## jenhelgren

Can anyone guess at the chance of being able to pull GotG ride time during the 7 am window for Friday 11/4? It is a race weekend during F & W and touring plans shows a 5 for crowds. My daughter and I will be participating in our first ever Run Disney event, the 5K at Epcot that morning and she wants to ride GotG SO bad!! If all goes according to plan, we should be done running by 7 am but I dont want worrying about the virtual que to distract from our Run Disney experience. We havent done parks in a few years and have never tried for a virtual que. If there is a really small chance of even getting a ride time, I may have to try to talk her into not even trying until the 1 pm time slot but depending on how tired we are, I'm not sure how that will work either. 

If there are any Epcot pros out there who want to guess at the probability of us (party of 2) getting a time slot at 7 am or 1 pm and what ride time to expect that would be awesome for my attmpt at last minute planning


----------



## hcortesis

jenhelgren said:


> Can anyone guess at the chance of being able to pull GotG ride time during the 7 am window for Friday 11/4? It is a race weekend during F & W and touring plans shows a 5 for crowds. My daughter and I will be participating in our first ever Run Disney event, the 5K at Epcot that morning and she wants to ride GotG SO bad!! If all goes according to plan, we should be done running by 7 am but I dont want worrying about the virtual que to distract from our Run Disney experience. We havent done parks in a few years and have never tried for a virtual que. If there is a really small chance of even getting a ride time, I may have to try to talk her into not even trying until the 1 pm time slot but depending on how tired we are, I'm not sure how that will work either.
> 
> If there are any Epcot pros out there who want to guess at the probability of us (party of 2) getting a time slot at 7 am or 1 pm and what ride time to expect that would be awesome for my attmpt at last minute planning



Just returned from a week.  We never missed out on GOG VG.  Got it 5 times without fail.  Used WiFi in Beach Club Villas.  Very simple to do.


----------



## jenhelgren

Thats encouraging!! Were all your attempts at 7 am? Were your return times around the same time of day or all over the place? I know I am going to need a break after getting on the Disney bus at 3 am for the 5K, just not sure how to make a plan without all the details, lol


----------



## scrappinginontario

jenhelgren said:


> Thats encouraging!! Were all your attempts at 7 am? Were your return times around the same time of day or all over the place? I know I am going to need a break after getting on the Disney bus at 3 am for the 5K, just not sure how to make a plan without all the details, lol


I think flexibility and willingness to change as needed will be key.  There’s no way to make a definite plan with so many moving pieces.


----------



## gharter

Just returned from a week at WDW.  The VQ for GoTG goes at least as fast as Remi or FoP did.  At 7 am, the VQ was full in under 3 seconds.  We missed day 1 and got in at the 1 pm drop (seems to be slight less demand at 1 pm, but still fills fast).  Day 2 and 3, I moved closer to the window, shut off wifi and got in both times at 7 am. 
Don't believe the approximate boarding time.  We had a time of 5 pm and loaded at 2 pm.  Another day was 11 am and we were on at 9:30 .  Day 3 was 1pm and we loaded at 11 am.  so watch the screens closely on MDE.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

scrappinginontario said:


> I would recommend trying for a VQ as the return time is not reinforced so you can return anytime at all after your group is called.
> 
> If you don’t get a 7AM VQ you could try again as soon as you land but, the 1:00’s may be gone by then.
> 
> If it were me if I was not successful at 7AM I think I’d purchase an ILL$ if you really want to ride.



I can attest to them not enforcing the number, as long as your group is called. Last week due to some travel circumstances, our boarding group 17 was called at 9am and we arrived at 5:30pm. No issues.  So just grab any boarding group you can get.


----------



## glamdring269

So let me preface this by saying our trip is Oct 2023 so we might not even have a Virtual Queue at that point... and sorry if I overlooked this somewhere. Tried to scan the first few pages.

If I'm reading all of this information correctly am I correct in assuming that if you are only visiting Epcot via park hop then you will likely never get a BG? If I understand all of the new rules correctly you cannot enter the 2nd park until 2pm. The 2nd VQ drop is at 1pm. So more than likely those will be gone by the time a park hop can occur. Meaning your only way to ride is via paying?

Just curious. Our usual F&W strategy is to rope drop the non-Epcot parks and hop to Epcot in the evening. There are so few rides in Epcot that we just knock those out throughout the week based on how we're feeling. I'm not going to change our strategy for a single ride so just wanted to double check.


----------



## Tom_E_D

glamdring269 said:


> So let me preface this by saying our trip is Oct 2023 so we might not even have a Virtual Queue at that point... and sorry if I overlooked this somewhere. Tried to scan the first few pages.
> 
> If I'm reading all of this information correctly am I correct in assuming that if you are only visiting Epcot via park hop then you will likely never get a BG? If I understand all of the new rules correctly you cannot enter the 2nd park until 2pm. The 2nd VQ drop is at 1pm. So more than likely those will be gone by the time a park hop can occur. Meaning your only way to ride is via paying?
> 
> Just curious. Our usual F&W strategy is to rope drop the non-Epcot parks and hop to Epcot in the evening. There are so few rides in Epcot that we just knock those out throughout the week based on how we're feeling. I'm not going to change our strategy for a single ride so just wanted to double check.


On very busy days, you are correct. On those days, all boarding groups will be gone by the time park hoppers can enter the park at 2:00. However, many people have reported being able to get boarding groups after 2:00 on less-busy days.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

glamdring269 said:


> So let me preface this by saying our trip is Oct 2023 so we might not even have a Virtual Queue at that point... and sorry if I overlooked this somewhere. Tried to scan the first few pages.
> 
> If I'm reading all of this information correctly am I correct in assuming that if you are only visiting Epcot via park hop then you will likely never get a BG? If I understand all of the new rules correctly you cannot enter the 2nd park until 2pm. The 2nd VQ drop is at 1pm. So more than likely those will be gone by the time a park hop can occur. Meaning your only way to ride is via paying?
> 
> Just curious. Our usual F&W strategy is to rope drop the non-Epcot parks and hop to Epcot in the evening. There are so few rides in Epcot that we just knock those out throughout the week based on how we're feeling. I'm not going to change our strategy for a single ride so just wanted to double check.


Tron will be open by the time you travel and I can't imagine they'll have two VQs running simultaneously. You're almost definitely worrying about the wrong VQ.


----------



## glamdring269

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Tron will be open by the time you travel and I can't imagine they'll have two VQs running simultaneously. You're almost definitely worrying about the wrong VQ.



Oh for sure. But MK will be perfect because I'll definitely do park reservation for that one. Then again who knows! Maybe we won't even have to deal with park reservations anymore by then.........


----------



## scrappinginontario

glamdring269 said:


> Oh for sure. But MK will be perfect because I'll definitely do park reservation for that one. Then again who knows! Maybe we won't even have to deal with park reservations anymore by then.........


It can change but many feel park reservations are here to stay.


----------



## shoegal9

Does anyone know if you can join a virtual queue at 7 am if you haven’t yet activated your AP at guest services? 

My husband renewed after our last trip in September. I want to get a boarding group at 7 am tomorrow. But I’m not sure if it will let me if his AP isn’t yet activated by then and I’m not sure we can get to guest services anywhere tonight.


----------



## musicguy856

shoegal9 said:


> Does anyone know if you can join a virtual queue at 7 am if you haven’t yet activated your AP at guest services?
> 
> My husband renewed after our last trip in September. I want to get a boarding group at 7 am tomorrow. But I’m not sure if it will let me if his AP isn’t yet activated by then and I’m not sure we can get to guest services anywhere tonight.


If it was just a renewal and not a new AP you shouldn’t even need to activate it - but either  way as long as you have a park reservation you should be fine. I renewed mine earlier this year and didn’t need to activate the renewal. I think I read somewhere that DVC may need to activate though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

shoegal9 said:


> Does anyone know if you can join a virtual queue at 7 am if you haven’t yet activated your AP at guest services?
> 
> My husband renewed after our last trip in September. I want to get a boarding group at 7 am tomorrow. But I’m not sure if it will let me if his AP isn’t yet activated by then and I’m not sure we can get to guest services anywhere tonight.


This is purely a guess but, if you were able to make an Epcot reservation with an inactivated AP, hopefully you’ll be able to book a VQ too.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## shoegal9

musicguy856 said:


> If it was just a renewal and not a new AP you shouldn’t even need to activate it - but either  way as long as you have a park reservation you should be fine. I renewed mine earlier this year and didn’t need to activate the renewal. I think I read somewhere that DVC may need to activate though.


It is a renewal. We are DVC and Florida residents, but his pass is DVC. I’ll report back.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

scrappinginontario said:


> This is purely a guess but, if you were able to make an Epcot reservation with an inactivated AP, hopefully you’ll be able to book a VQ too.  Please keep us posted.


I agree 
the VQ is really just looking at the park reservation more than anything
 if you got a park reservation I’m also guessing a VQ will be no problem
 curious to hear the results too


----------



## shoegal9

Update: you can add someone to the VQ if their  AP renewal is not yet activated. Phew!


----------



## Sandi

My friend is going to a conference this week at one of the Disney Springs hotels. She and some colleagues got one of the 4:00 pm to close tickets for Epcot one day. Will they be able to try to get a virtual queue through the 7:00 am drop?  For either of the free virtual queue or by paid ILL?  I’m an AP holder and have never looked into this. I reviewed a lot of Disboards information and didn’t see this issue addressed.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kingoglow

That is a good question. Calling Disney is always the best answer.
I would think that they would be able to purchase a ILL because they have valid ticket media and presumably made a park reservation.

VQ is tricky, because you can't pick a return time. I would assume that they 'could' get in the VQ, but most likely, their time slot will be called prior to 4:00 and they wont be able to ride it while taking those spots away from others.


----------



## georgina

Sandi said:


> My friend is going to a conference this week at one of the Disney Springs hotels. She and some colleagues got one of the 4:00 pm to close tickets for Epcot one day. Will they be able to try to get a virtual queue through the 7:00 am drop?  For either of the free virtual queue or by paid ILL?  I’m an AP holder and have never looked into this. I reviewed a lot of Disboards information and didn’t see this issue addressed.
> Thanks for any help.


I have seen reports that it doesn’t matter if you return late for your boarding group, so they wouldn’t necessarily be taking a spot from someone else If they get a time and aren't able to get to the ride until later. Still a good chance they can ride.


----------



## carlyle688

Kingoglow said:


> VQ is tricky, because you can't pick a return time. I would assume that they 'could' get in the VQ, but most likely, their time slot will be called prior to 4:00 and they wont be able to ride it while taking those spots away from others.



You can ride any time AFTER they call your group. You just can’t ride BEFORE your group is called.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sandi said:


> My friend is going to a conference this week at one of the Disney Springs hotels. She and some colleagues got one of the 4:00 pm to close tickets for Epcot one day. Will they be able to try to get a virtual queue through the 7:00 am drop?  For either of the free virtual queue or by paid ILL?  I’m an AP holder and have never looked into this. I reviewed a lot of Disboards information and didn’t see this issue addressed.
> Thanks for any help.


As long as they have a park reservation for Epcot on that day they will be eligible to try for a VQ at 7AM.   The part I don't know about is, do they qualify yto book a park reservation with this type of ticket? (This is a new scenario that has not been reported on this thread.    

Confirmed conference tickets require park reservations too.

@Sandi, If your friends try for a VQ at 7AM, can you please report back their experience?)

BUT, If they are not successful getting a VQ at 7AM (or ticket does not require/allow them to book a park reservation), they will not be eligible to try again until they have tapped into the park at 4PM or later and quite likely by then the VQ will be full for the day.


Kingoglow said:


> That is a good question. Calling Disney is always the best answer.
> I would think that they would be able to purchase a ILL because they have valid ticket media and presumably made a park reservation.
> 
> VQ is tricky, because you can't pick a return time. I would assume that they 'could' get in the VQ, but most likely, their time slot will be called prior to 4:00 and they wont be able to ride it while taking those spots away from others.


Return times are not enforced (to date) for GotG.  Once a VQ BG is called, a guest can return anytime from then until close.  This is the same for ILL$.  (This is not the case for normal LL return times secured via G+ for any ride other than GotG.)


----------



## Mrs.AMC

scrappinginontario said:


> As long as they have a park reservation for Epcot on that day they will be eligible to try for a VQ at 7AM.   *The part I don't know about is, do they qualify to book a park reservation with this type of ticket? (This is a new scenario that has not been reported on this thread. * @Sandi, If your friends try for a VQ at 7AM, can you please report back their experience?)
> 
> BUT, If they are not successful getting a VQ at 7AM (or ticket does not require/allow them to book a park reservation), they will not be eligible to try again until they have tapped into the park at 4PM or later and quite likely by then the VQ will be full for the day.
> 
> Return times are not enforced (to date) for GotG.  Once a VQ BG is called, a guest can return anytime from then until close.  This is the same for ILL$.  (This is not the case for normal LL return times secured via G+ for any ride other than GotG.)


Wouldn't they HAVE to book a park reservation? How else do they get in?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mrs.AMC said:


> Wouldn't they HAVE to book a park reservation? How else do they get in?


I _think_ I remember reading some scenarios where conference tickets that are for a specific day, specific time and specific park do not require park reservations (as they're already kinda accounted for) BUT it's only through things I've read here and didn't take specific notes so, nothing concrete.

Have investigated and found our park reservations are needed for conference tickets too.  Will update my posts.


----------



## Sandi

She definitely has a park reservation for November 4. She showed me her app and I tried showing her how to get to the boarding group selections. I saw that she is “good to go” on November 4. What’s going to trip her up is the whole getting on at 6:59:58 and clicking straight away. It sounds ludicrous to people who don’t know.

I will definitely report back if she gives it a go!  Thanks


----------



## Gentry2004

Is it still slightly "easier" to get the 1pm VQ? We will be in the air during the 7am VQ on our first day, which is also our first Epcot day. If we set alarms and have multiple phones going in the park and take the 1pm VQ seriously, are we likely to get it? We do have a second Epcot day where we will be available at 7am (and 1pm) but we'd like to ride it both days if possible. 

Thanks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Gentry2004 said:


> Is it still slightly "easier" to get the 1pm VQ? We will be in the air during the 7am VQ on our first day, which is also our first Epcot day. If we set alarms and have multiple phones going in the park and take the 1pm VQ seriously, are we likely to get it? We do have a second Epcot day where we will be available at 7am (and 1pm) but we'd like to ride it both days if possible.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, 1:00 tends to be less busy and since you'll already be in the park by 1PM, hopefully that works out.  How long the 1:00 drop lasts really depends on how busy the park is each day.


----------



## MousetersInc

My whole trip plans are being built around Cosmic Rewind. I'm of course weighing the pros and cons of various hotels, including off-property, but I think I'm seeing one big conclusion and want to check whether my assumptions are correct. Note, this is a trip of 4 people, and I'm targeting Tue Jan 17, the day after MLK, or maybe the 18th—hopefully lower traffic than the holiday itself, but still elevated.

*Conclusion: If CR is important to me... and I'm only in the parks for a single park-hopping day... and I still want to make the most of that day... then I'd better stay at a Disney hotel.*

How I got there:

Assumption: If I'm not at a Disney hotel, I don't have a hope of ILL. They're gone by 7:01, and I can't buy until park opening.
Without ILL, my only option is virtual queue. (But, even more scary, I've seen rumors about CR leaving vq, in which case I'm looking at standby, and definitely standing in line for a long time, maybe hours?)
Assumption: To book virtual queue at the 7am drop, I must have a park reservation for Epcot.
If I do that and get a morning time, cool. I start the park-hopping day at Epcot, ride CR, and go on my merry way and park-hop at 2pm. But...
Assumption: The morning vq books up so fast that I might not get a morning slot.
Then my fallback is the 1pm drop. But to participate in that, everyone in my party has to have already tapped into Epcot. And that means that we haven't spent the morning in any other park... and the screenshots here show booking at 1 and getting an estimated return time of 6:30. Once park-hopping opens at 2, I would have only 4.5 hours to do any other parks before coming back. Or even if I play chicken by waiting a few minutes to book and getting a _later_ return time... the point is, I've already sacrificed the first half my day to Epcot—_without_ riding CR during that time, and will still return to it in the second half of the day. I love Epcot and all, but our party isn't really _excited_ about any other ride there (even Ratatouille), and I'd like to visit all my favorites at the other parks.
So I guess it hinges on: *What are the odds of getting a morning virtual-queue time?*

I'm trying to bring this trip in under budget, and that means cutting the tickets down to one park-hopping day (plus AH at HS), and staying at Pop Century to get the 7am ILL. If it turns out that I could just use vq and stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for a similar price... and have 3 beds and 2 baths... then I know I have some in the party that would prefer the space.


----------



## Gentry2004

MousetersInc said:


> My whole trip plans are being built around Cosmic Rewind. I'm of course weighing the pros and cons of various hotels, including off-property, but I think I'm seeing one big conclusion and want to check whether my assumptions are correct. Note, this is a trip of 4 people, and I'm targeting Tue Jan 17, the day after MLK, or maybe the 18th—hopefully lower traffic than the holiday itself, but still elevated.
> 
> *Conclusion: If CR is important to me... and I'm only in the parks for a single park-hopping day... and I still want to make the most of that day... then I'd better stay at a Disney hotel.*
> 
> How I got there:
> 
> Assumption: If I'm not at a Disney hotel, I don't have a hope of ILL. They're gone by 7:01, and I can't buy until park opening.
> Without ILL, my only option is virtual queue. (But, even more scary, I've seen rumors about CR leaving vq, in which case I'm looking at standby, and definitely standing in line for a long time, maybe hours?)
> Assumption: To book virtual queue at the 7am drop, I must have a park reservation for Epcot.
> If I do that and get a morning time, cool. I start the park-hopping day at Epcot, ride CR, and go on my merry way and park-hop at 2pm. But...
> Assumption: The morning vq books up so fast that I might not get a morning slot.
> Then my fallback is the 1pm drop. But to participate in that, everyone in my party has to have already tapped into Epcot. And that means that we haven't spent the morning in any other park... and the screenshots here show booking at 1 and getting an estimated return time of 6:30. Once park-hopping opens at 2, I would have only 4.5 hours to do any other parks before coming back. Or even if I play chicken by waiting a few minutes to book and getting a _later_ return time... the point is, I've already sacrificed the first half my day to Epcot—_without_ riding CR during that time, and will still return to it in the second half of the day. I love Epcot and all, but our party isn't really _excited_ about any other ride there (even Ratatouille), and I'd like to visit all my favorites at the other parks.
> So I guess it hinges on: *What are the odds of getting a morning virtual-queue time?*
> 
> I'm trying to bring this trip in under budget, and that means cutting the tickets down to one park-hopping day (plus AH at HS), and staying at Pop Century to get the 7am ILL. If it turns out that I could just use vq and stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for a similar price... and have 3 beds and 2 baths... then I know I have some in the party that would prefer the space.



It’s 12:11pm and you can currently buy ILL for GoG with a return time of 4:25. This has been the pattern for a while now so I wouldn’t assume you can’t get ILL off site. I too have heard the rumors of a standby line but not sure how much truth there is. Doubt they will do it before the holidays are over but who knows after that.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

MousetersInc said:


> My whole trip plans are being built around Cosmic Rewind. I'm of course weighing the pros and cons of various hotels, including off-property, but I think I'm seeing one big conclusion and want to check whether my assumptions are correct. Note, this is a trip of 4 people, and I'm targeting Tue Jan 17, the day after MLK, or maybe the 18th—hopefully lower traffic than the holiday itself, but still elevated.
> 
> *Conclusion: If CR is important to me... and I'm only in the parks for a single park-hopping day... and I still want to make the most of that day... then I'd better stay at a Disney hotel.*
> 
> How I got there:
> 
> Assumption: If I'm not at a Disney hotel, I don't have a hope of ILL. They're gone by 7:01, and I can't buy until park opening.
> Without ILL, my only option is virtual queue. (But, even more scary, I've seen rumors about CR leaving vq, in which case I'm looking at standby, and definitely standing in line for a long time, maybe hours?)
> Assumption: To book virtual queue at the 7am drop, I must have a park reservation for Epcot.
> If I do that and get a morning time, cool. I start the park-hopping day at Epcot, ride CR, and go on my merry way and park-hop at 2pm. But...
> Assumption: The morning vq books up so fast that I might not get a morning slot.
> Then my fallback is the 1pm drop. But to participate in that, everyone in my party has to have already tapped into Epcot. And that means that we haven't spent the morning in any other park... and the screenshots here show booking at 1 and getting an estimated return time of 6:30. Once park-hopping opens at 2, I would have only 4.5 hours to do any other parks before coming back. Or even if I play chicken by waiting a few minutes to book and getting a _later_ return time... the point is, I've already sacrificed the first half my day to Epcot—_without_ riding CR during that time, and will still return to it in the second half of the day. I love Epcot and all, but our party isn't really _excited_ about any other ride there (even Ratatouille), and I'd like to visit all my favorites at the other parks.
> So I guess it hinges on: *What are the odds of getting a morning virtual-queue time?*
> 
> I'm trying to bring this trip in under budget, and that means cutting the tickets down to one park-hopping day (plus AH at HS), and staying at Pop Century to get the 7am ILL. If it turns out that I could just use vq and stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for a similar price... and have 3 beds and 2 baths... then I know I have some in the party that would prefer the space.


Your assumptions are off
  for ILL it is incorrect. it lasts hours
7am VQ is the one that goes fast. Anyone with a park reservation can try for this at 7am no matter what. Where you stay is irrelevant
 the return time of your VQ is also irrelevant to some degree. You can’t enter before it’s called but you can enter anytime after, up till park close. At least until further notice. 
you are correct about the 1pm drop
 at this point there is no stand by. Until one is announced by Disney I’d assume nothing changing


----------



## MousetersInc

Mrs.AMC said:


> Your assumption about ILL is incorrect. it lasts hours


Well shucks, I guess I should have checked https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/a...galaxycosmicrewind/lightninglane/2022/11/03/8 before posting! If I'm reading that graph correctly, in the last week ILL never sold out before park opening; and on most days, a reservation made at 8:30 could get a return time before 2 pm. (On the outlier, 10/29, I'll bet it went down...) On the lucky day of yesterday, the return time at 8:30 was 10 minutes later!

So that changes things. I'll gladly pay ca $75 for having a secured time and being able to plan around it.


----------



## cisco911

Okay.  I am planning on doing a virtual Qeue for our group of 4.  There is a chance that our young son will chicken out and not want to go.  If that happens, can I go with my Daughter and then have my wife go and take my daughter using my son's magic band for a second ride?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

cisco911 said:


> Okay.  I am planning on doing a virtual Qeue for our group of 4.  There is a chance that our young son will chicken out and not want to go.  If that happens, can I go with my Daughter and then have my wife go and take my daughter using my son's magic band for a second ride?


Yes, you can use someone else's band to ride, as long as that person has entered the park
DGD rode using DH's band during our trip when he ended up not feeling well on one of our park days. He came to the park but didn't want to ride. So she rode twice


----------



## Mrs.AMC

MousetersInc said:


> Well shucks, I guess I should have checked https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/a...galaxycosmicrewind/lightninglane/2022/11/03/8 before posting! If I'm reading that graph correctly, in the last week ILL never sold out before park opening; and on most days, a reservation made at 8:30 could get a return time before 2 pm. (On the outlier, 10/29, I'll bet it went down...) On the lucky day of yesterday, the return time at 8:30 was 10 minutes later!
> 
> So that changes things. I'll gladly pay ca $75 for having a secured time and being able to plan around it.


The good news is, you can, if you want, get up at 6:55ish, try for the VQ, see what BG you get. You'll have an estimate of what your return time will be even before you go to buy an ILL time. In the few hours between getting your BG and the time you can buy ILL, you should have an even better idea of the BG return time, if the BG hasn't already been called by then. You may even decide you won't need an ILL. Or decide you'd like a 2nd ride and buy it too. But, I wouldn't pass on trying for a VQ, unless getting up at 6:55 am is a real issue.


----------



## randumb0

If your BG is too early can you remove yourself and try again at 1?


----------



## CJK

randumb0 said:


> If your BG is too early can you remove yourself and try again at 1?


You don't need to do that at all. Disney hasn't been enforcing return times for boarding groups. You can show up whenever you are able. As long as your BG has been called, you can return at anytime that day.


----------



## Sandi

CJK said:


> You don't need to do that at all. Disney hasn't been enforcing return times for boarding groups. You can show up whenever you are able. As long as your BG has been called, you can return at anytime that day.


I understood that you can’t show up BEFORE your boarding group time, but you can after. That isn’t an issue for @randumb0, but I wanted to put this out there. Has your experience been different?


----------



## CJK

Sandi said:


> I understood that you can’t show up BEFORE your boarding group time, but you can after. That isn’t an issue for @randumb0, but I wanted to put this out there. Has your experience been different?


No problem arriving late after your BG is called. Have fun!!


----------



## Darth Mando

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, but I've looked in a couple of threads and can't find out.

Is there a limit on party size when getting a Boarding Group? We have a big family trip in December and there are 12 of us. Will I be able to add everyone to the group?


----------



## randumb0

CJK said:


> You don't need to do that at all. Disney hasn't been enforcing return times for boarding groups. You can show up whenever you are able. As long as your BG has been called, you can return at anytime that day.


Thanks it worked today exactly as you described


----------



## StarLime

When the virtual queue opens at 6pm for cosmic rewind for Epcot’s extended evening hours, are you still eligible for a VQ spot if you already got a 7am drop? I know you aren’t eligible for a 1pm drop, but I wasn’t sure about the 6pm one for extended evening hour nights.


----------



## CarolynFH

StarLime said:


> When the virtual queue opens at 6pm for cosmic rewind for Epcot’s extended evening hours, are you still eligible for a VQ spot if you already got a 7am drop? I know you aren’t eligible for a 1pm drop, but I wasn’t sure about the 6pm one for extended evening hour nights.


Yes, you're eligible for a 6 PM even if you got a 7 AM *or* a 1 PM VQ.  And you can buy an ILL$ as well and ride three times in one day, if you want!


----------



## Gentry2004

Is there a thread anywhere that tracks how quickly the 7am and 1pm VQ's run out? I seem to remember something similar back when Rise had a VQ. Mainly trying to determine how likely we are to be shut out of the 7am VQ if we are on our A game.


----------



## DLRExpert

Odd thing happened today at 7am for my friends tickets.
They have tickets for Epcot, but could not join the VQ today.
App said tickets not eligible. I was able to book LLs just fine.

Is this a bug that tends to happens? Will try again at 1pm.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Gentry2004 said:


> Is there a thread anywhere that tracks how quickly the 7am and 1pm VQ's run out? I seem to remember something similar back when Rise had a VQ. Mainly trying to determine how likely we are to be shut out of the 7am VQ if we are on our A game.


This information is tracked on Thrill-Data.  The 7AM drop fills within minutes most  days.


DLRExpert said:


> Odd thing happened today at 7am for my friends tickets.
> They have tickets for Epcot, but could not join the VQ today.
> App said tickets not eligible. I was able to book LLs just fine.
> 
> Is this a bug that tends to happens? Will try again at 1pm.


Others are experiencing g the same.  Please see this thread for additional info and tips.


----------



## set88

Gentry2004 said:


> Is there a thread anywhere that tracks how quickly the 7am and 1pm VQ's run out? I seem to remember something similar back when Rise had a VQ. Mainly trying to determine how likely we are to be shut out of the 7am VQ if we are on our A game.


https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...queue-and-lighting-lane-status.977353/page-73


----------



## Mrs.AMC

DLRExpert said:


> Odd thing happened today at 7am for my friends tickets.
> They have tickets for Epcot, but could not join the VQ today.
> App said tickets not eligible. I was able to book LLs just fine.
> 
> Is this a bug that tends to happens? Will try again at 1pm.


Yeah, evidently it is


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Gentry2004 said:


> Is there a thread anywhere that tracks how quickly the 7am and 1pm VQ's run out? I seem to remember something similar back when Rise had a VQ. Mainly trying to determine how likely we are to be shut out of the 7am VQ if we are on our A game.


The general consensus is, if you track the time using time.gov and refresh at 6:59:59 on the nose the odds of success are extremely high. My success rate is 100% 
When not using time.gov my success rate was 0%


----------



## grantcamp

1. If I am park hopping and attending another park first, is my only option to ride purchasing a Individual Lightning Lane at 7?

2. I think if my park reservation is for another park first, it will show times beginning at 2 PM, correct?

3. How strict are the return times for Individual Lightning Lanes if I am late?


----------



## set88

grantcamp said:


> 1. If I am park hopping and attending another park first, is my only option to ride purchasing a Individual Lightning Lane at 7?
> 
> 2. I think if my park reservation is for another park first, it will show times beginning at 2 PM, correct?
> 
> 3. How strict are the return times for Individual Lightning Lanes if I am late?



1.  Yes, unless it's a slower day, in which case the 1pm VQ may still be open when park hoppers get in at 2pm.  I'd say there's a chance but it depends on your date.  Christmas Day?  Forget it.  A weekday at the end of January?  If the VQ is even still around then, you'll almost certainly be able to join the 1pm queue.

2. That's correct.

3. They're not - you can ride any time after the time you reserved.


----------



## Mike Marzano

So in 12 days I fly.  Its a 7am departure, and I might have time to try for Virtual Queue before we have to turn cell phones off.   The plan is, after I land, go to the hotel, check-in or at least drop off the bags,  and head to Epcot for the day. 

Am I reading correctly that If I'm successful getting a VQ Boarding Group with a return time before I can get to Epcot, I can still ride when I get there?


----------



## musicguy856

Mike Marzano said:


> So in 12 days I fly.  Its a 7am departure, and I might have time to try for Virtual Queue before we have to turn cell phones off.   The plan is, after I land, go to the hotel, check-in or at least drop off the bags,  and head to Epcot for the day.
> 
> Am I reading correctly that If I'm successful getting a VQ Boarding Group with a return time before I can get to Epcot, I can still ride when I get there?


Yes. They are currently letting you ride anytime after your group is called. You just can’t ride before it is called.


----------



## jimim

set88 said:


> 1.  Yes, unless it's a slower day, in which case the 1pm VQ may still be open when park hoppers get in at 2pm.  I'd say there's a chance but it depends on your date.  Christmas Day?  Forget it.  A weekday at the end of January?  If the VQ is even still around then, you'll almost certainly be able to join the 1pm queue.
> 
> 2. That's correct.
> 
> 3. They're not - you can ride any time after the time you reserved.


We got a vp today at 4 pm. I can’t even believe it was still available. We were heading to dinner to Il Mulino via beach club from animal kingdom lodge and park. I was messing around. Said they r still available so my wife said well we are making a detour. We ripped out of beach club over to tap in grabbed it and heading to dinner can’t even believe we got it and made dinner with 20 mins to spare. Lol. So now we are in line for remy while we wait on our boarding group. Deff a win win. Got nothing to do so might as well wait it out since we are back here. 

And today we was deff busy here. HS was pretty crowded. We have done this week multiple times so we know it’s going to get crazy. 

Never ever would have thought the 1pm would still be lingering so far past 1 pm.


----------



## jimim

Thanks everyone for all the vc help on here. Did our first one ever today. We weren’t here when rise had it so this was my first. Did it on the bus on the way over with a second phone for the  world clock. Refreshed at 59 secs and get group 38. I thought that was pretty good. So thanks everyone again. We rode it last night also like I said on other posts but that was only cause there was still boarding groups left over. Man this ride is worth the hype. It’s pretty awesome. Music was not Xmas like I thought from reading here x we are in line now so let’s see what music we get today. Thanks again disboards. I would be lost without this place.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

jimim said:


> Thanks everyone for all the vc help on here. Did our first one ever today. We weren’t here when rise had it so this was my first. Did it on the bus on the way over with a second phone for the  world clock. Refreshed at 59 secs and get group 38. I thought that was pretty good. So thanks everyone again. We rode it last night also like I said on other posts but that was only cause there was still boarding groups left over. Man this ride is worth the hype. It’s pretty awesome. Music was not Xmas like I thought from reading here x we are in line now so let’s see what music we get today. Thanks again disboards. I would be lost without this place.


FYI- Disney changed their announcement on the Christmas music. Originally 11/11, got bumped to 11/25. So, still standard offering today.


----------



## adrock1212

Unclear about the 6p EEH VQ. Do you need to have entered EPCOT| at some point in the day for the 6p selection or can you have a park hopper ticket and reserve from outside of EPCOT?


----------



## musicguy856

adrock1212 said:


> Unclear about the 6p EEH VQ. Do you need to have entered EPCOT| at some point in the day for the 6p selection or can you have a park hopper ticket and reserve from outside of EPCOT?


For the 6pm queue you can reserve it outside of EPCOT.


----------



## garris3404

Had great success getting a virtual queue boarding group.  Tried right at 7:00 AM (once in the Tampa area, and once on property).  One day we got group 13, and the other we got group 8.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

jimim said:


> Thanks everyone for all the vc help on here. Did our first one ever today. We weren’t here when rise had it so this was my first. Did it on the bus on the way over with a second phone for the  world clock. Refreshed at 59 secs and get group 38. I thought that was pretty good. So thanks everyone again. We rode it last night also like I said on other posts but that was only cause there was still boarding groups left over. Man this ride is worth the hype. It’s pretty awesome. Music was not Xmas like I thought from reading here x we are in line now so let’s see what music we get today. Thanks again disboards. I would be lost without this place.


It is really amazing how well the process works when watching the time.gov count down. 
It is so worth the hype.
It's even worth the cost of ILL (and I don't say that about much of anything else)


----------



## wishman35

Mrs.AMC said:


> It is really amazing how well the process works when watching the time.gov count down.
> It is so worth the hype.
> It's even worth the cost of ILL (and I don't say that about much of anything else)



Agreed. Paid for Rise ILL and was far more impressed with GoG


----------



## Gentry2004

How often is the GotG ILL still available at regular park opening?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Gentry2004 said:


> How often is the GotG ILL still available at regular park opening?


Pretty much every day


----------



## chris1212

So if we have never done the ride before… is it worth it to try for both the VQ and the ILL?!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

chris1212 said:


> So if we have never done the ride before… is it worth it to try for both the VQ and the ILL?!


are you for sure thrill ride fans who never have motion sickness problems? 
 if both are yes then yes
 if anything is unsure then go for the free VQ before you spend money on the ILL


----------



## set88

chris1212 said:


> So if we have never done the ride before… is it worth it to try for both the VQ and the ILL?!



I was planning to do VQ only... then I rode it and was buying ILLs as I was walking out of the ride exit.  

If you're generally a roller coaster fan I think you'll really like it.


----------



## dorchrislen

set88 said:


> I was planning to do VQ only... then I rode it and was buying ILLs as I was walking out of the ride exit.
> 
> If you're generally a roller coaster fan I think you'll really like it.


Is it much worse than the orange mission space because that gets me queasy towards the end?


----------



## set88

dorchrislen said:


> Is it much worse than the orange mission space because that gets me queasy towards the end?


I wasn't willing to ride Mission Space orange because of everything I read about how sick it makes people. I think Guardians is likely less intense. It didn't bother me.


----------



## scrappinginontario

dorchrislen said:


> Is it much worse than the orange mission space because that gets me queasy towards the end?



There have been a number of threads that discuss motion sickness and this ride.  Searching or reading through titles will guide you to a few.


----------



## dorchrislen

I would have, but part of me wants to be totally surprised about the ride and not get any spoilers. I think I’ll be OK. I will take bonine. 


scrappinginontario said:


> There have been a number of threads that discuss motion sickness and this ride.  Searching or reading through titles will guide you to a few.


----------



## hpsauxe

For the 6pm, do you have to have entered a park? We have an extra day on our tickets (coming from UK) and will be coming back from Universal on a Epcot extended hour night. Can we do virtual queue and then enter that evening?


----------



## CarolynFH

hpsauxe said:


> For the 6pm, do you have to have entered a park? We have an extra day on our tickets (coming from UK) and will be coming back from Universal on a Epcot extended hour night. Can we do virtual queue and then enter that evening?


As long as you have valid admission to Epcot (appropriate ticket and park reservation status), you can try for the 6 PM VQ from anywhere.


----------



## Nabas

Can you still show up late for your Cosmic Rewind Boarding Group?


----------



## SL6827

Nabas said:


> Can you still show up late for your Cosmic Rewind Boarding Group?


20 minutes i think.


----------



## Nabas

SL6827 said:


> 20 minutes i think.


For your Individual Lightning Lane, it used to be 5 minutes before until 15 minutes after.

For a Boarding Group, they used to honor it for the rest of the day.

My daughter is at Epcot right now and has both.  But now both are at the same time. Rather than do the ride back-to-back, she thinks they want to do one later so they can walk back to their room and watch the rest of the game.

Today is her first time experiencing GOTG.

I don’t know if they changed the rules.


----------



## mom2rtk

I thought you could show up late for either (just couldn't show up more than 20 minutes late for rides with Genie+). Has that changed?


----------



## Genie+

I could be wrong but thought it was 5 min before/15 min after for Genie+ only


----------



## Genie+

With VQ and ILL they will take you anytime after your group has been called?


----------



## set88

The official wisdom here is you can show up any time after your boarding group is called and anytime after your ILL time, for the rest of the day.  

Genie+ has an enforced window of no more than 15 minutes late.


----------



## Nabas

My daughter asked a Cast Member who said for her Boarding Group, she can return any time later.

She just finished riding for the first time using her ILL.   She thought it was awesome!


----------



## Aimeedyan

I have ridden VQ multiple times and have been as late as 8 hrs past time and it turned green 100% of the time. Never had to even ask a CM about entry - just scanned my band.

Only did ILL once and arrived during the window so no personal experience there.


----------



## bama_ed

Yes, did this Wednesday.  Late for our VQ boarding group (had a lunch ADR) and was told it would be good through that day's closing.

Bama Ed


----------



## scrappinginontario

Current policies re: return times:

*Virtual Queue (VQ):* anytime after BG is called until park closing.

I*ndividual Lightning Lane (ILL$): *anytime after BG is called until park closing (all attractions where guest purchased ILL$)

*Lightning Lane (LL)* (via Genie+):  Must return within specified window.  Allowed from 5 mins before to 15 mins after return time.


----------



## SL6827

Good to know.


----------



## jimim

Just a side note for Apple Watch wearers out there. U can use the seconds count also for virtual boarding if u don’t want to hold a second device. Works fine. It might be .01 off. Maybe but works completely fine also. I was pretty stressed about using it for this trip and it was nothing. Maybe cause our party was 4 only. I heard multiple people on bus rides saying they didn’t get one right at 7 and most of them all said they were larger groups. That’s common sense even with the old fast pass system say for mine train. No way you were getting 6 plus people for an early return of u wanted it. Whenever my parents went with us or even my sil I always broke us up into 2 to 3 groups and staggered them with ease most of the time.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

The other day we had an Epcot Park reservation but hadn’t fully “checked in” to our resort yet. When we were trying to do our virtual que it kept saying we didn’t have a valid admission but we did and do. How can we check to make sure this error won’t happen again tomorrow morning?


----------



## Chuck96

Can I VQ GotG when I have a res for another park, but plan to park hop to Epcot after 2PM?


----------



## CarolynFH

Chuck96 said:


> Can I VQ GotG when I have a res for another park, but plan to park hop to Epcot after 2PM?


Only guests with Epcot reservations can try for a GotG VQ at 7 AM. You could try for one from the 1 PM drop, but only after you enter Epcot — if they’re still available (we got one at 4 PM in July).

You could buy the GotG ILL$, though.


----------



## wongck

I read that 7am VQ can be obtained anywhere but I seen some other info elsewhere that states only resort guest are allowed.
So I am confused if off-site can get VQ at 7am ?

I looked the Tip board, VQ states enrollment starts at 7am.
$IIL buy at park open/Resort guest can buy at 7am....

So it is clear the $ILL for off site guest is buy at park open.  
And as read from the tip board, it does imply the VQ can be obtained at 7am by anyone including off-site.
Anyone can clarify this?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

VroomVroomLightning said:


> The other day we had an Epcot Park reservation but hadn’t fully “checked in” to our resort yet. When we were trying to do our virtual que it kept saying we didn’t have a valid admission but we did and do. How can we check to make sure this error won’t happen again tomorrow morning?


Unfortunately it’s a known glitch without a known fix or known cause this far.  It is not related to your check is status. Guests who are in the middle of their stay have had this issue.  Good news is it’s intermittent so it may not happen next time you try. I think most who have reported the issue have had success the next day


----------



## huckabear

scrappinginontario said:


> Current policies re: return times:
> 
> *Virtual Queue (VQ):* anytime after BG is called until park closing.
> 
> I*ndividual Lightning Lane (ILL$): *anytime after BG is called until park closing (all attractions where guest purchased ILL$)
> 
> *Lightning Lane (LL)* (via Genie+):  Must return within specified window.  Allowed from 5 mins before to 15 mins after return time.


Wow, I had no idea.  On our arrival day we have an Epcot park pass but won't arrive until after 2pm.  So you're saying I can get in a VQ boarding group at 7am and roll into Guardians at ANY point after we get one later that day?    I was thinking I'd need to do an ILL$ to ride that day.

You all just made my day!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

huckabear said:


> Wow, I had no idea.  On our arrival day we have an Epcot park pass but won't arrive until after 2pm.  So you're saying I can get in a VQ boarding group at 7am and roll into Guardians at ANY point after we get one later that day?    I was thinking I'd need to do an ILL$ to ride that day.
> 
> You all just made my day!!


You’re welcome to try at 7 for sure then ride whenever you arrive!


----------



## ts_barbie

Don’t know if someone asked but, could I buy more than one Lightning lane per day for this ride?


----------



## musicguy856

ts_barbie said:


> Don’t know if someone asked but, could I buy more than one Lightning lane per day for this ride?


No - you can only buy LL once per day per person. But you could get a BG and an ILL in one day.


----------



## ts_barbie

musicguy856 said:


> No - you can only buy LL once per day per person. But you could get a BG and an ILL in one day.


Im going to be very silly here but… what is BG?  Is it something Genie?


----------



## ts_barbie

musicguy856 said:


> No - you can only buy LL once per day per person. But you could get a BG and an ILL in one day.


Omg Boarding Group I just noticed haha I’ll try that I’m going alone so it should be easier I hope !


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

huckabear said:


> Wow, I had no idea.  On our arrival day we have an Epcot park pass but won't arrive until after 2pm.  So you're saying I can get in a VQ boarding group at 7am and roll into Guardians at ANY point after we get one later that day?    I was thinking I'd need to do an ILL$ to ride that day.
> 
> You all just made my day!!



I had BG #9 a few weeks back and didn't arrive until 5:30pm .. hadn't planned on working that day but got held up.  No issues.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

wongck said:


> I read that 7am VQ can be obtained anywhere but I seen some other info elsewhere that states only resort guest are allowed.
> So I am confused if off-site can get VQ at 7am ?
> 
> I looked the Tip board, VQ states enrollment starts at 7am.
> $IIL buy at park open/Resort guest can buy at 7am....
> 
> So it is clear the $ILL for off site guest is buy at park open.
> And as read from the tip board, it does imply the VQ can be obtained at 7am by anyone including off-site.
> Anyone can clarify this?



Anyone with an EPCOT park reservation can get in the virtual queue at 7am.


----------



## lovethattink

Tuesday, I got a BG at 3:46pm for 315 minutes wait but was called around 8pm. Epcot was pretty empty in Future World. I didn’t try at 7am, because we had reservations for DHS, and modified it in the car to Epcot on the drive there.


----------



## jenhelgren

Sorry if I should understand this better, but did you get a BG from the 1pm drop at 346? We will be driving in the morning of our Epcot day next week and my daughter is stressed we will miss the 7 am drop. I though the 1pm also went quickly and IM not sure how early we will be able to get into Epcot, so that would make her very happy!!


lovethattink said:


> Tuesday, I got a BG at 3:46pm for 315 minutes wait but was called around 8pm. Epcot was pretty empty in Future World. I didn’t try at 7am, because we had reservations for DHS, and modified it in the car to Epcot on the drive there.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

I just want to stress for people to confirm their boarding group party is correct before they just click the button and join. I have a friend of a friend, not in my friends list, screw up a bunch of us for boarding groups today.  Our mutual friend was supposed to be getting boarding groups for our party of 6 , but because the other person didn’t remove him from his list, he got added to the other group and couldn’t make them for the rest of us. By the time we realized it, boarding groups were gone.

Somehow I see a boarding group for people I am not friends with in my virtual queue but I’m not sure if that means I actually have one, probably not. Which is cruel!

ETA the nice castmember got the people in our group who did not have a BG in, so it worked out in the end.


----------



## Tom_E_D

jenhelgren said:


> Sorry if I should understand this better, but did you get a BG from the 1pm drop at 346? We will be driving in the morning of our Epcot day next week and my daughter is stressed we will miss the 7 am drop. I though the 1pm also went quickly and IM not sure how early we will be able to get into Epcot, so that would make her very happy!!


Some days the 1:00 boarding groups go quickly. Other days they last for hours. See the 9th graph on this webpage: https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/attraction/epcot/guardiansofthegalaxycosmicrewind/


----------



## CarolynFH

jenhelgren said:


> Sorry if I should understand this better, but did you get a BG from the 1pm drop at 346? We will be driving in the morning of our Epcot day next week and my daughter is stressed we will miss the 7 am drop. I though the 1pm also went quickly and IM not sure how early we will be able to get into Epcot, so that would make her very happy!!


I agree with above - sometimes the 1 PM VQ goes fast, other times it doesn't.  DH and I got one at 4 PM on a day in July, but it was a rainy day and turnout at Epcot was low.  IOW, if you get shut out at 7 AM, be sure to try at 1 or as early as you can get into Epcot - the app will tell you if they're still available or not.  Good luck!


----------



## lovethattink

jenhelgren said:


> Sorry if I should understand this better, but did you get a BG from the 1pm drop at 346? We will be driving in the morning of our Epcot day next week and my daughter is stressed we will miss the 7 am drop. I though the 1pm also went quickly and IM not sure how early we will be able to get into Epcot, so that would make her very happy!!


Yes, we arrived in the park late afternoon, and first thing I did was look to see if it was possible. There was also a rainy day in the summer where I got a BG around 7pm at night.


----------



## walt2187

Went on exactly at 7am today and VQ non available. Last Friday we were on our way to WDW and we’re able to get the VQ. Funny we are at OKW and could not get it today.


----------



## scrappinginontario

walt2187 said:


> Went on exactly at 7am today and VQ non available. Last Friday we were on our way to WDW and we’re able to get the VQ. Funny we are at OKW and could not get it today.


Unfortunately many are unsuccessful at 7am.  Demand is always much higher than supply at 7am.  The good thing is the 1pm drop has a much higher success rate, even for those who hop to Epcot at 2pm or later.


----------



## LindaOwl1

Am I correct that BG do not start until regular park opening, or if you get BG#1 is that during morning EMH?


----------



## scrappinginontario

LindaOwl1 said:


> Am I correct that BG do not start until regular park opening, or if you get BG#1 is that during morning EMH?


It will often be called during ETPE 30 mins but, you can return anytime after your BG is called.


----------



## walt2187

As suggested, we tried the 1:00 today at 1:30 and received 134 (8:00 pm)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We were at Epcot on Friday.  Got the 7am drop for Group 19.  Went to the ride at 9:20, off by 9:40. We had zero wait in the queue.


----------



## StarCruzer

Forgive me if I'm repeating a question that's already been asked, but this thread has gotten quite long 
So we're doing a Monday morning at Universal, then checking into our Disney resort for an afternoon/evening in EPCOT. Due to logistics, we likely won't be able to get through the gate until 3 p.m. earliest.

Should we try for the 7 am drop and just hope they'll let us on if we arrive WAY past our boarding group? We'll likely be doing a second day in EPCOT later in the week but Cosmic Rewind is pretty much the only thing we haven't done in EPCOT, and of course it has glowing reviews so if we have the opportunity to ride twice, we'd like to try.


----------



## musicguy856

StarCruzer said:


> Forgive me if I'm repeating a question that's already been asked, but this thread has gotten quite long
> So we're doing a Monday morning at Universal, then checking into our Disney resort for an afternoon/evening in EPCOT. Due to logistics, we likely won't be able to get through the gate until 3 p.m. earliest.
> 
> Should we try for the 7 am drop and just hope they'll let us on if we arrive WAY past our boarding group? We'll likely be doing a second day in EPCOT later in the week but Cosmic Rewind is pretty much the only thing we haven't done in EPCOT, and of course it has glowing reviews so if we have the opportunity to ride twice, we'd like to try.


That worked for me once. I got a BG from my house at 7am then drove 10 hours to EPCOT to start my trip. My group was called shortly after park open and I didn't get to the park until that evening, but had no trouble using my BG then.


----------



## lovethattink

StarCruzer said:


> Forgive me if I'm repeating a question that's already been asked, but this thread has gotten quite long
> So we're doing a Monday morning at Universal, then checking into our Disney resort for an afternoon/evening in EPCOT. Due to logistics, we likely won't be able to get through the gate until 3 p.m. earliest.
> 
> Should we try for the 7 am drop and just hope they'll let us on if we arrive WAY past our boarding group? We'll likely be doing a second day in EPCOT later in the week but Cosmic Rewind is pretty much the only thing we haven't done in EPCOT, and of course it has glowing reviews so if we have the opportunity to ride twice, we'd like to try.


To date, nobody with a BG has reported being denied entry anytime after the BG was called.


----------



## Disturbia

Has anyone held a GOtG VQ and a LlI$ around the same time?  Just curious how that would work or if VQ is smart enough to know you have plans (doubt it).  Anyone ride  it 3 times in a day using VQ, LLI$ and VQ at 6 pm (deluxe guests EETPH day)?


----------



## musicguy856

Disturbia said:


> Has anyone held a GOtG VQ and a LlI$ around the same time?  Just curious how that would work or if VQ is smart enough to know you have plans (doubt it).  Anyone ride  it 3 times in a day using VQ, LLI$ and VQ at 6 pm (deluxe guests EETPH day)?


Yes it is possible to ride 3x in a day with regular VQ, ILL, and 6pm VQ. I’ve ridden it 2x with regular VQ and ILL in the same day before. I haven’t stayed deluxe since before GOTG opened so never have done the 6pm queue.


----------



## Nabas

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> We were at Epcot on Friday.  Got the 7am drop for Group 19.  Went to the ride at 9:20, off by 9:40. We had zero wait in the queue.


We had Boarding Group 27 on Friday. Our group was called at about 9:40 but we showed up closer to 10:30 am.  We waited about 30 minutes before reaching the first room.


----------



## Disturbia

Nabas said:


> We had Boarding Group 27 on Friday. Our group was called at about 9:40 but we showed up closer to 10:30 am.  We waited about 30 minutes before reaching the first room.


So with a rider switch we are looking at over an hour.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I had everything ready to go at 6:55. I actually started to hit join at 6:58. Only took three or four  clicks to get it.

Also, take a screenshot of your confirmation in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Juventus

I thought I posted this but not sure why it got removed:

When hitting refresh for the 7:00 drop, do you just mash the refresh button as fast as possible or do you need to wait a half second or so between tapping it to get a true refresh?

It seems that when I wait a half second between refreshes I get an additional, quick little message or spinning wheel thingy leading me to believe that that little wait is necessary?

Thanks!


----------



## Captain UP

If you're willing to spend the money on LL, what I've done is tried for a VQ spot first, then bought the LL- sometimes both!


----------



## Nabas

Disturbia said:


> So with a rider switch we are looking at over an hour.


Typically, no.

One of you waits in the stairwell by the exit and then swap off when the first person finishes.  

We did this once and the Cast Member walked me through a back hallway.

Pretty much anyone can experience the pre-ride areas.  For us, it was only as we approached the loading area that we separated.


----------



## Disturbia

Nabas said:


> Typically, no.
> 
> One of you waits in the stairwell by the exit and then swap off when the first person finishes.
> 
> We did this once and the Cast Member walked me through a back hallway.
> 
> Pretty much anyone can experience the pre-ride areas.  For us, it was only as we approached the loading area that we separated.


Wow!  Thanks.  I didn’t know that and kept our 3 year old outside.

Edit:  we’ve done this for Test Track but that was because it was park closing.


----------



## Nabas

Disturbia said:


> Wow!  Thanks.  I didn’t know that and kept our 3 year old outside.


We had someone who was tall enough to ride but did not want to.

I’m not sure they’ll let someone under the minimum height restriction into the queue area.


----------



## StarCruzer

Does it seem like the BG lines are shorter in the morning, or does it not really matter? Mostly just curious since people can show up any time after their boarding group is called.


----------



## lovethattink

StarCruzer said:


> Does it seem like the BG lines are shorter in the morning, or does it not really matter? Mostly just curious since people can show up any time after their boarding group is called.


Each time we rode it said it was a 30 minute wait, but it didn’t feel that long.


----------



## Disturbia

It’s 1:01 pm and it looks like BGs will sell out. Wait time is saying 475 (almost 8 hours).

So if you’re going during Christmas/New Years don’t expect the 1 pm to last for hours.


----------



## lovethattink

Disturbia said:


> It’s 1:01 pm and it looks like BGs will sell out. Wait time is saying 475 (almost 8 hours).
> 
> So if you’re going during Christmas/New Years don’t expect the 1 pm to last for hours.



Common sense says busier days are going to fill BG sooner. But you can always check.

As for wait time, it’s rarely accurate. Each time I was called at least an hour before. However, if the ride is down during the day, the time could be more accurate.


----------



## Disturbia

Today was not a sold out day at Epcot (Mk and Hs are completely booked) and I don’t think BGs lasted past 2 pm (checked a few seconds after).  

Important info to know for those that are banking on park hopping and getting a VQ.


----------



## MemoryMakers

For the most part (assuming the ride doesn't go down or have issues), the wait times are shorter earlier in the day.  We just got back from a trip and rode it 4x.  The two times we rode in the morning (10-10:30) we only waited about 10-15 min before the first pre show.  The two times we rode in the evening (8:30-9:00), we waited 45-60 min.


----------



## StarCruzer

MemoryMakers said:


> For the most part (assuming the ride doesn't go down or have issues), the wait times are shorter earlier in the day.  We just got back from a trip and rode it 4x.  The two times we rode in the morning (10-10:30) we only waited about 10-15 min before the first pre show.  The two times we rode in the evening (8:30-9:00), we waited 45-60 min.


Good to know! We're not early birds so we'll likely just have to deal with a bit of a wait. We're going late January so the hope is that crowds in general may be a little lower (but it's WDW so who knows).


----------



## chris1212

StarCruzer said:


> Does it seem like the BG lines are shorter in the morning, or does it not really matter? Mostly just curious since people can show up any time after their boarding group is called.



We were there on Saturday and had BG 47, we were called around 10.30 and probably got into line close to 11.  It was a fairly long wait at that point, at least 30 minutes.

We had also bought an ILL for late afternoon, and that line was a complete walk on.


----------



## ZoeCC

Hi everyone-

I am sure this has been discussed, but I apologize that I cannot locate the answer.  I am a new FL resident and a new AP holder (Pixie pass).  I have a reservation at Epcot for Monday.  I won't be arriving until after work around 6 pm.  What are my options (if any?!) for riding Guardians of the Galaxy?  I rode it this past summer as a tourist while staying on-site and loved it so much.  I'm not sure of my options as an AP holder.

Thank you all


----------



## scrappinginontario

ZoeCC said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> I am sure this has been discussed, but I apologize that I cannot locate the answer.  I am a new FL resident and a new AP holder (Pixie pass).  I have a reservation at Epcot for Monday.  I won't be arriving until after work around 6 pm.  What are my options (if any?!) for riding Guardians of the Galaxy?  I rode it this past summer as a tourist while staying on-site and loved it so much.  I'm not sure of my options as an AP holder.
> 
> Thank you all


How the VQ works is the same for all.

At 7AM, anyone with a park reservation can try to get a VQ BG.

If unsuccessful, guests can try again at 1PM (and as long as VQ’s last) but the difference is, to try at 1PM or later, a guest must have tapped into the park, regardless if they have an Epcot reservation or not.

In your situation you’re best to try at 7AM. If unsuccessful you may wish to purchase an ILL$ (at 7AM if you have a resort reservation or, at park opening without one.)  You May still get a VQ at 6PM but chances are unlikely given it’s a busy time of year.

Post 1 of this thread has additional details too.


----------



## jenhelgren

I apologize in advance because Im sure this has been asked but I couldnt find it with a search. Do you have to be onsite to try for the 7am BG as long as you have a park reservation that day and an annual pass? We live about 1.5 hours away and will be leaving for Epcot Monday morning. I am hoping we can try for the 7 am boarding group!


----------



## scrappinginontario

jenhelgren said:


> I apologize in advance because Im sure this has been asked but I couldnt find it with a search. Do you have to be onsite to try for the 7am BG as long as you have a park reservation that day and an annual pass? We live about 1.5 hours away and will be leaving for Epcot Monday morning. I am hoping we can try for the 7 am boarding group!


No. Anyone with a park reservation can try from anywhere.


----------



## xipotec

So , Looking at thrill data, assuming you get a boarding group, you still have to wait in line upwards of an hour?


----------



## scrappinginontario

xipotec said:


> So , Looking at thrill data, assuming you get a boarding group, you still have to wait in line upwards of an hour?



It changes all day long.  Many report waiting only 30 mins but, there's no real pattern as to when this happens.

A BG allows a guest to return at any time after their BG is called so if a number of people choose to return at the same time the wait gets longer and the opposite can happen too.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

xipotec said:


> So , Looking at thrill data, assuming you get a boarding group, you still have to wait in line upwards of an hour?


We were just down  there, first time riding Guardians.  We failed to get VQ at 7:00 and because we were hopping, couldn't do the 1:00pm VQ, so I bought ILL$.  Again, my first time riding it or having any experience with VQ, it felt like VQ = standby and ILL$ = fastpass.  Even with paying it felt like we had a bit of a wait, 15-20 minutes, and the VQ looked like it could be pushing an hour.  Crowd levels and time of day I'm sure factor in.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> We were just down  there, first time riding Guardians.  We failed to get VQ at 7:00 and because we were hopping, couldn't do the 1:00pm VQ, so I bought ILL$.  Again, my first time riding it or having any experience with VQ, it felt like VQ = standby and ILL$ = fastpass.  Even with paying it felt like we had a bit of a wait, 15-20 minutes, and the VQ looked like it could be pushing an hour.  Crowd levels and time of day I'm sure factor in.


Yes, essentially the VQ is a 'controlled' standby line to wait for the attraction, and $ILL is a paid FP/LL.  We decided to pay ILL last week, mostly because we had a full day and needed a particular time frame mid-afternoon - we waited about 10 minutes max to begin the attraction.  The VQ line was very long at the time - but since we've not gone through the regular queue yet, tough to guesstimate how long a wait that was.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

xipotec said:


> So , Looking at thrill data, assuming you get a boarding group, you still have to wait in line upwards of an hour?


We've ridden close to 20 between various VQ and ILL, mostly VQ. I probably should sit down and count but that's a lot of effort, LOL
Never have we waited more than 45 min. 
95% of the time it's less than 30 min
Including July 4th and NYE, two of the busiest days at Epcot.
ILL is quicker, but VQ is still not be more than 30 min except a couple of times where there had been technically issues where it pushed closer to 45 min.
Not to say it's impossible to wait an hour, but I'm going to say it's an exception not the norm


----------



## Mrs.AMC

thanxfornoticin said:


> Yes, essentially the VQ is a 'controlled' standby line to wait for the attraction, and $ILL is a paid FP/LL.  We decided to pay ILL last week, mostly because we had a full day and needed a particular time frame mid-afternoon - we waited about 10 minutes max to begin the attraction.  The VQ line was very long at the time - but since we've not gone through the regular queue yet, tough to guesstimate how long a wait that was.


We rode on Sunday VQ where the line started at the entrance to the attraction. Were on the ride vehicle in 30 min.
That was the longest VQ line I've been in to date. No other has ever started that far back.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Mrs.AMC said:


> We've ridden close to 20 between various VQ and ILL, mostly VQ. I probably should sit down and count but that's a lot of effort, LOL
> Never have we waited more than 45 min.
> 95% of the time it's less than 30 min
> Including July 4th and NYE, two of the busiest days at Epcot.
> ILL is quicker, but VQ is still not be more than 30 min except a couple of times where there had been technically issues where it pushed closer to 45 min.
> Not to say it's impossible to wait an hour, but I'm going to say it's an exception not the norm


Good info to have.  The only poor VQ experience we had was a couple years ago with Remy, where we got in line and still waited nearly an hour - but we do understand things can happen and the ride itself can be delayed.  I expect that was more of a bad exception.  We're heading back to EPCOT in Jan, and will likely give BG/VQ a try that trip since we won't have the tight schedule we did this trip.  I'd be ok with a 30 minute wait, and save the $14 ILL fee!  Now that we've done the ride itself, it'll be worth it!


----------



## xipotec

Lets here your opinon!

I have an 8:10am Crystal Palace ADR the second week of FEB. 

Park Hours : early entry 8:30am, regular opening 9am.

We are offsite.

I booked this partially because we just wanted breakfast to be convenient and to minimize time doing breakfast cutting into park time, while still enjoying a non rushed meal.

1. Will I have any advantage over other off site guests doing this since officcial opening is 9?

2. There are ALOT of usual “hard to get” ADR’s hanging around at 60 days out? Ohana, CRT, BOG Cali grill….is that a sign that less people are going to the parks?

3. We will ride share…whats the best way to get to the park and what time to arrive? We are staying on site at Universal this time.


Many thanks!


----------



## subtchr

1. Nope. All guests are permitted through the gates at MK 45-60 min before early entry starts (even those not eligible for early entry). They can explore Main Street until attractions open at 9:00. So by the time you finish your meal, many people will be already in the park and experiencing attractions. Even if you rush through your (expensive) breakfast and are out before 9:00, the best you will do is to be in the queue of guests ready to head into Frontierland/Liberty Square/Adventureland at 9:00.

2. Wishful thinking, I'm afraid. Just a quirk. There really aren't any slow times any more.

3. I'd aim to be dropped off at the TTC by 7:15-7:30, and take the monorail, or the ferry if the line for the monorail is long. Ferry is usually quicker as long as the timing for the next one is right.


----------



## sponica

xipotec said:


> . There are ALOT of usual “hard to get” ADR’s hanging around at 60 days out? Ohana, CRT, BOG Cali grill….is that a sign that less people are going to the parks?



I think that's more of a sign people are opting against making those ADRs this far in advance.  Or are unaware characters have returned to Ohana.  CRT isn't back to pre-COVID operations.  First timers might go, but that's it.
Now the week you're going, is typically a "softer" week before the president's day onslaught which this year is also mardi gras week.  Not vacant but not wall to wall people.


----------



## NYGoofy1889

Can anyone tell me the approximate wait time using the virtual queue for GOG?  I rode once back in May but used the ILL.  Is the virtual queue a much longer wait time?


----------



## Melissa Perez

A few weeks ago we joined the 1pm drop and our group was called ~4:45pm - editing to add that it took us about 30min once in the queue


----------



## PCFriar80

NYGoofy1889 said:


> Can anyone tell me the approximate wait time using the virtual queue for GOG?  I rode once back in May but used the ILL.  Is the virtual queue a much longer wait time?


10:45 callback [Group 47] on 12/5, took about 45 minutes from entering to getting on.  10:35 callback [Group 47 again] on 12/7, took about 25 minutes from entering to getting on.


----------



## bakerworld

We were successful. It gave us a time of 5:30p but from reading threads I didn't react to that. We went to Epcot around 11:30a and our BG was now 1:30p. We were drinking wine in Italy when I was notified at 1p they were boarding our group.


----------



## loves to dive

It depends on the crowds, time of year, if it's having problems and how you hold your mouth.   I was there the last week in August.  I got BG 100 something.   Showed callback around 1.  Callback was actually about 11:30.   Wait time in line was however long it takes to walk through with maybe a 5 min. stop at one time.   But, just about everything in every park was practically a walk on, that includes PP in MK, RoTR, Remi's, etc.  The only line I waited any time in, oddly enough, was Under the Sea at MK, that was a 20 min. wait.  I walked on pretty much everything else, even SDMT was only a 10 min. wait.


----------



## scrappinginontario

NYGoofy1889 said:


> Can anyone tell me the approximate wait time using the virtual queue for GOG?  I rode once back in May but used the ILL.  Is the virtual queue a much longer wait time?


It varies so no real pattern.  Since a guest can ride anytime after their BG is called until park close, it takes away the predictability of when people will return.  Most wait at least 30 mins but I've read of the wait being 60 mins at times.


----------



## Melissa Perez

scrappinginontario said:


> It varies so no real pattern.  Since a guest can ride anytime after their BG is called until park close, it takes away the predictability of when people will return.  Most wait at least 30 mins but I've read of the wait being 60 mins at times.


I didn't know this.... you really do learn something new every day!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

loves to dive said:


> It depends on the crowds, time of year, if it's having problems and how you hold your mouth.   *I was there the last week in August.  I got BG 100 something.   Showed callback around 1.  Callback was actually about 11:30*.   Wait time in line was however long it takes to walk through with maybe a 5 min. stop at one time.   But, just about everything in every park was practically a walk on, that includes PP in MK, RoTR, Remi's, etc.  The only line I waited any time in, oddly enough, was Under the Sea at MK, that was a 20 min. wait.  I walked on pretty much everything else, even SDMT was only a 10 min. wait.


I'd say that practically 99.99% of the time, the BG call back time will be faster than the initial prediction given by a significant amount
The exceptions to those are the initial handful of groups that are called at open. Those you are pretty sure of, baring a malfunction and the ride doesn't open. I forget how many they call at once. I think it was 20 or so last weekend


----------



## LaurenT

Just daydreaming about my late Jan trip … checked wait times and found this - at 6 pm!


----------



## lovethattink

LaurenT said:


> Just daydreaming about my late Jan trip … checked wait times and found this - at 6 pm!
> View attachment 725456


That seems to happen often on rainy days.


----------



## lovethattink

From Disney’s website:

Can other people use my MagicBand+ or card?
A.

No. When you use My Disney Experience to link your MagicBand+, MagicBand or card to your Disney account or another Guest in your party, only that person to whom it is linked is authorized to access the benefits associated with it—including linked tickets, touch-to-pay purchases and other entitlements. Once a MagicBand+, MagicBand or card is linked to your Disney account, it cannot be transferred to another person for use at the Walt Disney World Resort. In addition to touching your MagicBand+, MagicBand or card to a touch point, you will be required to use our ticket tag service or show a photo ID that matches the name identified with your ticket to enter the parks, and you must enter a PIN code when making purchases. This process helps to ensure that you, and only you, have access to the entitlements linked to yourDisney account. A valid theme park ticket or pass and park reservation is required to enter the theme parks. Park reservations are limited and not guaranteed. If you have questions, please contact us.

https://origin.prod.mdxpepui.mdx.las1.wdpro.disney.com/faq/bands-cards/transferring-to-friend/


----------



## lovethattink

Per DIS Guidelines: The DIS has a wonderful group of Moderators who have volunteered to assist our visitors and monitor the boards. Part of their responsibilities are ensuring that our guidelines are followed which may require that a thread is edited, deleted, closed or moved. If these decisions impact you, we ask that you respect them. Should you have any questions, please direct them to admin@wdwinfo.com. Any discussion about a Moderating decision that takes place on the boards could result in an infraction.


----------

